# L'énigme de bonpat



## bonpat (2 Mars 2003)

Babarella fondu de musique demande à bonpat ...
*Barbarella*  : dis-moi bonpat as-tu toujours tous les disques de EBTG ? (everything but the girl)
*bonpat* : non, j'en ai donné la moitié plus la moitié d'un à RV.
*bonpat* : puis, j'ai donné la moitié des disques qui me restaient plus un demi-disque à macinside.
*bonpat* : je n'ai gardé qu'un seul disque, que je vais d'ailleurs t'offrir si tu peux me dire combien de disques d'EBTG je possédais au départ.
Barabrella est troublée car elle ne comprends pas l'intérêt d'avoir un demi-disque...


----------



## infinia (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * ...
bonpat : puis, j'ai donné la moitié des disques qui me restaient plus un demi-disque à macinside.
bonpat : je n'ai gardé qu'un seul disque, que je vais d'ailleurs t'offrir si tu peux me dire combien de disques d'EBTG je possédais au départ.
Barabrella est troublée car elle ne comprends pas l'intérêt d'avoir un demi-disque...
* 

[/QUOTE] Quand tu dis qu'il t'en restait un, c'est apres an avoir donné la moitie et un demi a mackie ?


----------



## infinia (2 Mars 2003)

Je dirais 7 disques au départ ...


----------



## barbarella (2 Mars 2003)

Moi je dis, il peut se le garder son disque, j'en veux pas


----------



## bonpat (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par infinia:</font><hr /> * Je dirais 7 disques au départ ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
rapide et bon


----------



## barbarella (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Babarella fondu de musique demande à bonpat ...
Barbarella  : dis-moi bonpat as-tu toujours tous les disques de EBTG ? (everything but the girl)
bonpat : non, j'en ai donné la moitié plus la moitié d'un à RV.
bonpat : puis, j'ai donné la moitié des disques qui me restaient plus un demi-disque à macinside.
bonpat : je n'ai gardé qu'un seul disque, que je vais d'ailleurs t'offrir si tu peux me dire combien de disques d'EBTG je possédais au départ.
Barabrella est troublée car elle ne comprends pas l'intérêt d'avoir un demi-disque...

* 

[/QUOTE]

Disons 4

1/2 +1/2 &gt; RV = 1
1+1/2 &gt; macinside = 1,5
1 + 1/2 &gt; bonpat = 1,5 

soit 1/2+1/2+1+1/2+1+1/2 = 4

pourquoi :  j'ai donné la moitié des disques qui me restaient plus un demi-disque à macinside,     *je n'ai gardé qu'un seul disque*
1 est la moitié de 2 
C'est ça ?


----------



## bonpat (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Disons 4

1/2 +1/2 &gt; RV = 1
1+1/2 &gt; macinside = 1,5
1 + 1/2 &gt; bonpat = 1,5 

soit 1/2+1/2+1+1/2+1+1/2 = 4

pourquoi :  j'ai donné la moitié des disques qui me restaient plus un demi-disque à macinside,     je n'ai gardé qu'un seul disque
1 est la moitié de 2 
C'est ça ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Si tu pars de 4 disques :
La moitié + 1/2 = 2,5 
Il reste 1,5
La moitié + 1/2 = 1,25
Il reste 0,25 et non pas un disque pour toi !
Infinia a donné la bonne réponse. Il fallait penser que la moitié des disques plus 1/2 disque était un nombre entier.
Tu pars de 7
La moitié + 1/2 = 3,5 + 0,5 = 4
Il reste 3
La moitié + 1/2 = 1,5 + 0,5 = 2
Il ne reste bien qu'un disque pour toi...

J'arrive avec une autre énigme...


----------



## barbarella (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Moi je dis, il peut se le garder son disque, j'en veux pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est bien ce que je disais, tu veux le refiler ton vieux disque, on ne me roule pas comme ça


----------



## bonpat (2 Mars 2003)

Est-ce que  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 est un nombre entier ?

_méfiez vous des calculatrices..._


----------



## bonpat (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 




Est-ce que  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 est un nombre entier ?

méfiez vous des calculatrices...



* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est trop compliqué ?


----------



## barbarella (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

c'est trop compliqué ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est pas la même qu'hier à laquelle j'avais la réponse


----------



## bonpat (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

C'est pas la même qu'hier à laquelle j'avais la réponse   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

tu as raison mais hier c'était pour les enfants ...


----------



## barbarella (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

tu as raison mais hier c'était pour les enfants ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je suis restée très jeune


----------



## bonpat (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Je suis restée très jeune   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ah ! ah!


----------



## alèm (2 Mars 2003)

b'jour...


----------



## barbarella (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * b'jour...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Il serait temps


----------



## bonpat (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * b'jour...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
un café ?


----------



## barbarella (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
un café ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

N'oublie pas le nutella


----------



## bonpat (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

N'oublie pas le nutella  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Résultats de mes recherches sur ton âge :
âge : néant
temps CPU : 12 heures
aspirine : 8

Je vais imaginer que tu as 20 ans, c'est mieux pour tout le monde...


----------



## barbarella (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Résultats de mes recherches sur ton âge :
âge : néant
temps CPU : 12 heures
aspirine : 8

Je vais imaginer que tu as 20 ans, c'est mieux pour tout le monde... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

N'oublions pas que je suis une femme avertie


----------



## bonpat (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

N'oublions pas que je suis une femme avertie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]
Que faire à Paris, quand il fait pas beau ?
Je vais me retransformer en Sonnyboy ...


----------



## barbarella (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Que faire à Paris, quand il fait pas beau ?
Je vais me retransformer en Sonnyboy ...   * 

[/QUOTE]









Même pas cap


----------



## bonpat (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 




Est-ce que  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 est un nombre entier ?

méfiez vous des calculatrices...



* 

[/QUOTE]

Enfin, une énigme intéressante.
Y-a-t'il un rapport avec un film lexicographique ?


----------



## bonpat (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Enfin, une énigme intéressante.
Y-a-t'il un rapport avec un film lexicographique ?
* 

[/QUOTE]

Pour le mal de tête, OUI!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Pour le mal de tête, OUI! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


ah non merci ! je donne ma langue à la minette !


----------



## bonpat (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * 


ah non merci ! je donne ma langue à la minette ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Tu parles de celle de Rembrant bien sûr ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Tu parles de celle de Rembrant bien sûr ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

hé hé,  j'l'avais complètement oubliée celle-ci ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




en fait, j'la donne pour celle-ci et les autres, j'décroche... 
la fatigue sans doute, suite au décalage horaire entre Suisse et NZ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




voilà, voilà
@± dans une autre dimension..


----------



## bonpat (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 




Est-ce que  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 est un nombre entier ?

méfiez vous des calculatrices...



* 

[/QUOTE]

<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1046713919bonpat">


*voulez-vous un indice ?*
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />oui
<input type="radio" name="option" value="2" />non
<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Mars 2003)

A voté


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mars 2003)

ai voté aussi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



trop dur les maths, je sort


----------



## barbarella (3 Mars 2003)

a voté, qui a bien pu voter non


----------



## bonpat (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * a voté, qui a bien pu voter non  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Puisque Barbare-ella a voté "oui" je donne une information : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Trouvez un rapport en l'expression cherchée et son cube..._


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * a voté, qui a bien pu voter non  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

le vote est libre me semble-t-il  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



oh zut ! j'avais dis que je sortais du thread


----------



## barbarella (3 Mars 2003)

Est-ce que _méfiez vous des calculatrices_ est un indice ?


----------



## bonpat (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que méfiez vous des calculatrices est un indice ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Suivant la calculatrice que tu utilises tu auras toujours un résultat différent dépendant du nombre de décimale pris en compte.
Mais seul un raisonnement mathématique peut donner la réponse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si c'est trop dur, crie?


----------



## krystof (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Si c'est trop dur, crie? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]






 Prétentieux


----------



## bonpat (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 






 Prétentieux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Qu'en sais-tu?


----------



## krystof (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Qu'en sais-tu? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Les rumeurs, souvent non fondées, vont bon train


----------



## barbarella (3 Mars 2003)

Bon, je vois que l'atmosphère s'est détendue.

Je déclare forfait, je suis archi nulle en maths


----------



## krystof (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Bon, je vois que l'atmosphère s'est détendue.

Je déclare forfait, je suis archi nulle en maths 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Dommage, tu étais à 2+26-(3/72,9) x sin20° doigts de trouver la solution


----------



## bonpat (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Bon, je vois que l'atmosphère s'est détendue.

Je déclare forfait, je suis archi nulle en maths 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

Est ce que tu sais déterminer dans une équation du 3ème degré combien il y a de racine réelles et imaginaires?
Sinon laisse tomber l'énigme...


----------



## barbarella (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Est ce que tu sais déterminer dans une équation du 3ème degré combien il y a de racine réelles et imaginaires? * 

[/QUOTE]

Et toi ?

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Sinon laisse tomber l'énigme... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est une énigme


----------



## barbarella (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Trouvez un rapport en l'expression cherchée et son cube... * 

[/QUOTE]

Et c'est quoi ce genre d'indice ? 
C'est une expression, une énigme, ou quoi d'autre


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Et c'est quoi ce genre d'indice ? 
C'est une expression, une énigme, ou quoi d'autre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

t'énerve pas Barbarella : faut raisonner à base de fourmi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Du concret, y a que çà de vrai !


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

t'énerve pas Barbarella : faut raisonner à base de fourmi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Du concret, y a que çà de vrai ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

chez les fourmis c'est plus facile, il y a que des 1 et des 2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




       1
      1 1
      2 1
      ...


----------



## bonpat (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />  <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Est ce que tu sais déterminer dans une équation du 3ème degré combien il y a de racine réelles et imaginaires?   * 

[/QUOTE]  Et toi?[/b] 

[/QUOTE]
Oui, pourquoi? pour t'aider?

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />  <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Sinon laisse tomber l'énigme...  * 

[/QUOTE] 
C'est une énigme  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   [/b] 

[/QUOTE]  
une devinette carambar si tu préfères...


----------



## bonpat (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Et c'est quoi ce genre d'indice ? 
C'est une expression, une énigme, ou quoi d'autre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

T'as pas besoin d'être matheuse pour mettre l'expression au cube et la comparer avec elle-même... si?


----------



## bonpat (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

chez les fourmis c'est plus facile, il y a que des 1 et des 2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




       1
      1 1
      2 1
      ...

* 

[/QUOTE]
1 2 1 1


----------



## barbarella (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 




Est-ce que  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 est un nombre entier ?

méfiez vous des calculatrices...



* 

[/QUOTE]

Non, ce n'est pas un nombre entier


----------



## bonpat (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Non, ce n'est pas un nombre entier  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Mais si, c'est un nombre entier sinon ce serait trop facile... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais faut le démontrer... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



As-tu essayé de le calculer sous excel pour voir?


----------



## barbarella (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Mais si, c'est un nombre entier sinon ce serait trop facile... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais faut le démontrer... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



As-tu essayé de le calculer sous excel pour voir? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Non, j'en peux plus, je suis épuisée, exténuée, harassée,


----------



## bonpat (4 Mars 2003)

Allez, il faut juste trouver une équation entre l'expression initiale et son cube. C'est très simple.
Ensuite avec cette équation du troisième degrée montrer qu'elle a une racine réelle unique, l'extraire et en déduire que l'expression est entière.


----------



## krystof (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Non, j'en peux plus, je suis épuisée, exténuée, harassée,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Ca peut t'aider


----------



## barbarella (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Est-ce que  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 est un nombre entier ?

méfiez vous des calculatrices...



* 

[/QUOTE]

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> *  Allez, il faut juste trouver une équation entre l'expression initiale et son cube. C'est très simple.
Ensuite avec cette équation du troisième degrée montrer qu'elle a une racine réelle unique, l'extraire et en déduire que l'expression est entière. * 

[/QUOTE]


oui, oui bien sûr, toujours est-il que je dois prendre le problème à l'envers, mais pour moi la racine carrée de 26 n'est pas un nombre entier, le reste de la formule s'annule du fait de + + -  , à la puissance 3 je sais pas si ça s'arrange, quand au cube, je préférerait un glaçon pour ma grenadine.

Voilà moi aussi je sais faire de longues phrases, évidemment ceci n'engage que moi.


----------



## bonpat (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 


oui, oui bien sûr, toujours est-il que je dois prendre le problème à l'envers, mais pour moi la racine carrée de 26 n'est pas un nombre entier, le reste de la formule s'annule du fait de + + -  , à la puissance 3 je sais pas si ça s'arrange, quand au cube, je préférerait un glaçon pour ma grenadine.

Voilà moi aussi je sais faire de longues phrases, évidemment ceci n'engage que moi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Barbarella avait l'air si proche de la solution ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) que je la donne pour qu'elle ne perde pas de temps à rédiger. par contre moi ça m'a pris un temps fou avec word  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







c'est en français et c'est :


----------



## RV (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Barbarella avait l'air si proche de la solution ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) que je la donne pour qu'elle ne perde pas de temps à rédiger. par contre moi ça m'a pris un temps fou avec word  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







c'est en français et c'est : 




* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est joli


----------



## bonpat (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

c'est joli 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
merci, mais j'frais pas ça tous les jours...


----------



## barbarella (4 Mars 2003)

Je crois que j'arrie trop tard mais je donne quand même ma réponse


----------



## bonpat (4 Mars 2003)

Nouvelle "énigme" :

Pourquoi les plaques d'égoût sont elles rondes?

Bien entendu je répondrai a vos questions par "oui" ou par "non" et de temps en temps je ferai des résumés qui sous leur apparente banalité, contiendront pas mal d'indices .


----------



## RV (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Nouvelle "énigme" :

Pourquoi les plaques d'égoût sont elles rondes?

Bien entendu je répondrai a vos questions par "oui" ou par "non" et de temps en temps je ferai des résumés qui sous leur apparente banalité, contiendront pas mal d'indices . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

est-ce une question de connaissance générale (genre quizz ou autre)?


----------



## barbarella (4 Mars 2003)

Est-ce pour une raison de répartition des charges ?


----------



## steph75 (4 Mars 2003)

pour pouvoir voler comme un frisby !


----------



## krystof (4 Mars 2003)

Plus facile à transporter. Tu les fais rouler au sol au lieu de les porter


----------



## bonpat (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

est-ce une question de connaissance générale (genre quizz ou autre)?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Est-ce pour une raison de répartition des charges ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par steph75:</font><hr /> * pour pouvoir voler comme un frisby ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
non

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Plus facile à transporter. Tu les fais rouler au sol au lieu de les porter  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## krystof (4 Mars 2003)

Economie de matière  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Erreur de fabrication  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Esthétisme  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vous aimez les chiens


----------



## bonpat (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Economie de matière  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]
non

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> *Erreur de fabrication  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
non

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> *Esthétisme  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
non

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> *Vous aimez les chiens  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
oui mais pas les crottes


----------



## RV (4 Mars 2003)

est-ce en rapport avec le forum ?


----------



## bonpat (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * est-ce en rapport avec le forum ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non, du tout


----------



## RV (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
non, du tout
* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est pas drôle


----------



## RV (4 Mars 2003)

est-ce en rapport avec l'égout ?
y a-t-il un jeu de mots sur égout ?


----------



## RV (4 Mars 2003)

est-ce que tu parles des plaques en fonte ?


----------



## bonpat (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

c'est pas drôle  * 

[/QUOTE]

Faut pas tomber dans la mauvaise foi...


----------



## RV (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Faut pas tomber dans la mauvaise foi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
je parlais du rapport avec le forum.


----------



## bonpat (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
je parlais du rapport avec le forum.  * 

[/QUOTE]
Le ciel me tombe sur la tête!! Mais enfin c'est de la culture générale.
Tout ce que fait bonpat interrèsse tout le monde, bonpat est une réfèrence.


----------



## krystof (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Le ciel me tombe sur la tête!! Mais enfin c'est de la culture générale.
Tout ce que fait bonpat interrèsse tout le monde, bonpat est une réfèrence. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Il me semble d'ailleurs que dans le dictionnaire, au mot modeste, il y a ta photo à la place de la définition


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Nouvelle "énigme" :

Pourquoi les plaques d'égoût sont elles rondes?

(...) * 

[/QUOTE]

hé hé j'l'est déjà entendue celle-ci  

la connaissant... j'ne piperais mots... à moins que vous voulez en arriver à bout de suite


----------



## RV (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Le ciel me tombe sur la tête!! Mais enfin c'est de la culture générale.
Tout ce que fait bonpat interrèsse tout le monde, bonpat est une réfèrence. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

je te rappelle qu'à ma question "est-ce de la culture générale" tu as répondu non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et aux autres voir légèrement plus haut, tu n'as pas répondu, mais comme tu dis c'est pas grave, j'aime bien ton jeu


----------



## bonpat (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Il me semble d'ailleurs que dans le dictionnaire, au mot modeste, il y a ta photo à la place de la définition  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

quand tu sauras... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon je sors déjeuner (boulot) donc pas de réponse avant 14h00


----------



## RV (4 Mars 2003)

Est-ce parce qu'un rond est plus facile à positionner dans son logement que n'importe qu'elle autre forme ?


----------



## krystof (4 Mars 2003)

En fait, c'est plus pratique pour jouer à pile ou face et savoir lequel des 2 ingénieurs descendra au boulot pendant que l'autre ira écluser une bière


----------



## barbarella (4 Mars 2003)

Est-ce à cause de leur forme ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2003)

Ca forme permet-elle d'éviter des accidents, p.e. ?


----------



## bonpat (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

est-ce une question de connaissance générale (genre quizz ou autre)?  * 

[/QUOTE]
oui

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * est-ce en rapport avec l'égout ?
y a-t-il un jeu de mots sur égout ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * est-ce que tu parles des plaques en fonte ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
oui

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * 
la connaissant... j'ne piperais mots... à moins que vous voulez en arriver à bout de suite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 


[/QUOTE]
j'espère 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
je te rappelle qu'à ma question "est-ce de la culture générale" tu as répondu non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]
j'avais pas répondu cause laché de cerveau... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * Est-ce parce qu'un rond est plus facile à positionner dans son logement que n'importe qu'elle autre forme ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non mais on se rapproche... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * En fait, c'est plus pratique pour jouer à pile ou face et savoir lequel des 2 ingénieurs descendra au boulot pendant que l'autre ira écluser une bière  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
non (je crois pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Est-ce à cause de leur forme ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
En effet, c'est à cause de leur forme qu'elles sont rondes. merci Barbarella...


----------



## barbarella (4 Mars 2003)

Est-ce pour une question de stabilité ?


----------



## bonpat (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Est-ce pour une question de stabilité ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
"d'une certaine manière" oui


----------



## tomtom (5 Mars 2003)

ne serait-ce pas pour éviter qu'elles tombent dans le trou


----------



## bonpat (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> * ne serait-ce pas pour éviter qu'elles tombent dans le trou 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Bravo, c'est ça!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et que les égoutiers ne se la prennent sur la tête...


----------



## bonpat (5 Mars 2003)

Résultats :
1ere énigme : Barbarella (elle avait trouvé mais était arrivée en retard  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
2eme énigme : tomtom

Que va nous concocter bonpat maintenant? une troisième énigme !

Il est facile de recouvrir un échiquier avec 32 dominos. Chaque domino recouvrant deux cases adjacentes, les 32 dominos recouvrent les 64 cases.
Maintenant sur mon échiquier j'enlève deux cases des coins opposées en diagonal et je ne garde que 31 dominos. Il reste 62 cases.
Comment recouvrir ces 62 cases avec les 31 dominos restants?

_ Aidez-vous d'un dessin (échiquier = 8x8)_


----------



## bonpat (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Résultats :
1ere énigme : Barbarella (elle avait trouvé mais était arrivée en retard  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
2eme énigme : tomtom

Que va nous concocter bonpat maintenant? une troisième énigme !

Il est facile de recouvrir un échiquier avec 32 dominos. Chaque domino recouvrant deux cases adjacentes, les 32 dominos recouvrent les 64 cases.
Maintenant sur mon échiquier j'enlève deux cases des coins opposées en diagonal et je ne garde que 31 dominos. Il reste 62 cases.
Comment recouvrir ces 62 cases avec les 31 dominos restants?

 Aidez-vous d'un dessin (échiquier = 8x8) 

* 

[/QUOTE]

la grille est mal faite mais je suis sur un PC


----------



## tomtom (5 Mars 2003)

L'usage d'une scie est-il autorisé?


----------



## bonpat (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> * L'usage d'une scie est-il autorisé?







* 

[/QUOTE]
Malheureusement non


----------



## barbarella (5 Mars 2003)

Est-ce qu'un domino peut couvrir trois cases ?


----------



## bonpat (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Est-ce qu'un domino peut couvrir trois cases ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non malheureusement


----------



## maousse (5 Mars 2003)

J'ai essayé avec des carrés de chocolats, et il suffit de casser une paire pour faire deux petits carrés isolés, et c'est bon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (pas seulement au goût 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr /> * J'ai essayé avec des carrés de chocolats, et il suffit de casser une paire pour faire deux petits carrés isolés, et c'est bon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (pas seulement au goût 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )  * 

[/QUOTE]

hi hi hi t'as mangé à toi tout seul... 60 carrés de choc ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




t'as pas peur te chopé une crise de foie, toi !


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

la grille est mal faite mais je suis sur un PC  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









* 

[/QUOTE]

Pour une fois c'est trop facile


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

Pour une fois c'est trop facile  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Oups non, j'ma trompé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







je recherche


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Mars 2003)

Est-on obligé de mettre les dominos a plats?


----------



## barbarella (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Est-on obligé de mettre les dominos a plats?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Faut être gonflé pour poser des questions pareilles


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Faut être gonflé pour poser des questions pareilles  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]






Oui mais en posant les dominos sur la tranche, ils prennent moins de place sur l'echiquier et le dernier tu peux le mettre en diagonal


----------



## barbarella (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 







Oui mais en posant les dominos sur la tranche, ils prennent moins de place sur l'echiquier et le dernier tu peux le mettre en diagonal  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Ca dépend de la taille de l'échiquier et de celle des dominos, parce que si tu prend un gros domino, tu peux tout couvrir d'un seul coup.

La taille de l'échiquier est-elle importante ?


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Ca dépend de la taille de l'échiquier et de celle des dominos, parce que si tu prend un gros domino, tu peux tout couvrir d'un seul coup.

La taille de l'échiquier est-elle importante ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

c'est sur qu'en raisonnant comme ca tu vas trouver


----------



## barbarella (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

c'est sur qu'en raisonnant comme ca tu vas trouver  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Je sens comme une pointe d'ironie dans tes propos


----------



## ELZOBI (5 Mars 2003)

Raisonner ou Résonner ???

Certaines têtes raisonnent, d'autre résonnent...

Il en faut pour tout le monde...


----------



## bonpat (5 Mars 2003)

désolé pour la longue absence mais j'essaye d'avoir une vie en dehors de MacG (ma femme, mes enfants, etc)

donc je reprends :
<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Est-on obligé de mettre les dominos a plats?  * 

[/QUOTE]
Et bien oui on est obligé

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Ca dépend de la taille de l'échiquier et de celle des dominos, parce que si tu prend un gros domino, tu peux tout couvrir d'un seul coup.

La taille de l'échiquier est-elle importante ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
Chaque domino à la taille et recouvre donc deux cases de l'échiquier.

a vous...


----------



## nato kino (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ELZOBI:</font><hr /> * Raisonner ou Résonner ???

Certaines têtes raisonnent, d'autre résonnent...

Il en faut pour tout le monde...
* 

[/QUOTE]

On fait le malin jojo ?


----------



## RV (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * désolé pour la longue absence mais j'essaye d'avoir une vie en dehors de MacG (ma femme, mes enfants, etc)
* 

[/QUOTE]

et le chat ?


----------



## bonpat (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

et le chat ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
je saurai jamais ce qu'il fallait répondre...


----------



## barbarella (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
je saurai jamais ce qu'il fallait répondre... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Le chat


----------



## bonpat (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Le chat  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Mais c'était une devinette alors ?!


----------



## krystof (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

On fait le malin jojo ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]


CChhhuuuutttttt


----------



## krystof (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Mais c'était une devinette alors ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

A ton avis


----------



## barbarella (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Mais c'était une devinette alors ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

A ton avis


----------



## krystof (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

A ton avis  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai déjà lu ça quelque part


----------



## bonpat (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Mais c'était une devinette alors ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
A ton avis


----------



## krystof (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
A ton avis  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Ca devient répétitif


----------



## barbarella (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

J'ai déjà lu ça quelque part  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

A ton avis


----------



## nato kino (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Mais c'était une devinette alors ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
A ton avis ?


----------



## nato kino (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 


CChhhuuuutttttt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
J'ai rien dit moi.


----------



## barbarella (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
A ton avis ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

A ton avis


----------



## nato kino (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 
Ca devient répétitif  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






* 

[/QUOTE]
Il cherche encore ?!


----------



## RV (5 Mars 2003)

alors vos avis ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * désolé pour la longue absence mais j'essaye d'avoir une vie en dehors de MacG (ma femme, mes enfants, etc)

(...)   * 

[/QUOTE]

*Bravo Bonpat !!!* 

Ce n'est que mon avis ....


----------



## RV (5 Mars 2003)

j'ai répondu pour le chat, et toi bonpat?


----------



## krystof (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * alors vos avis ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Le voilà :


----------



## nato kino (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * alors vos avis ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
Pas les notres, le sien, après, on rigole...


----------



## RV (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Le voilà :



* 

[/QUOTE]

qu'elle fréquence ?


----------



## krystof (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
J'ai rien dit moi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

De quoi parles-tu


----------



## bonpat (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * 

Bravo Bonpat !!! 

Ce n'est que mon avis ....

















* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## RV (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

De quoi parles-tu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

de toi non ?


----------



## bonpat (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * j'ai répondu pour le chat, et toi bonpat?  * 

[/QUOTE]
tu veux bien me dire pourquoi ? parce qu'enfin on en sait toujours rien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et puis les dominos ça vient...


----------



## krystof (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

de toi non ?
* 

[/QUOTE]

Je crois pas, mais ça n'engage que moi


----------



## RV (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
tu veux bien me dire pourquoi ? parce qu'enfin on en sait toujours rien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et puis les dominos ça vient... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

le chat joue aux dominos ?


----------



## nato kino (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Je crois pas, mais ça n'engage que moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Encore un qui veut jouer au plus fin...


----------



## bonpat (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

Pour une fois c'est trop facile  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
tu avances ...


----------



## bonpat (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

le chat joue aux dominos ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
C'est quand même pas dur comme énigme, j'ai l'impression qu'il n'y a que Barbarella qui cherche (pas qui trouve  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
tu avances ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

non j'avance plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



il faudrait que je m'y remette


----------



## bonpat (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

non j'avance plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



il faudrait que je m'y remette  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Le conseil de bonpat :
bonpat va vous donner un conseil. la moindre des politesses est d'en faire usage; Bien entendu bonpat ne s'attend pas à ce que vous trouviez tout de suite la solution. bonpat sait que vous ne lui arrivez pas à la cheville et qu'il peut vous balayez d'un léger mouvement de cheville même si les chevilles de bonpat n'ont pas le diamètre que certain leur prête. Néanmoins bonpat dans sa grande clémence vous conseille de sortir un échiquier.


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * chevilles de bonpat n'ont pas le diamètre que certain leur prête.  * 

[/QUOTE]












mouais, ca va les chevilles


----------



## krystof (5 Mars 2003)

Au fait, la case noire : à droite ou à gauche


----------



## bonpat (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Au fait, la case noire : à droite ou à gauche  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






* 

[/QUOTE]
Un début de réflexion ???


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Un début de réflexion ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

oui mais pour la reponse?
a droite ou a gauche ?


----------



## krystof (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Un début de réflexion ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Ca y ressemble


----------



## bonpat (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

oui mais pour la reponse?
a droite ou a gauche ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
Encore un début de réflexion ???


----------



## barbarella (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Le conseil de bonpat :
bonpat va vous donner un conseil. la moindre des politesses est d'en faire usage; Bien entendu bonpat ne s'attend pas à ce que vous trouviez tout de suite la solution. bonpat sait que vous ne lui arrivez pas à la cheville et qu'il peut vous balayez d'un léger mouvement de cheville même si les chevilles de bonpat n'ont pas le diamètre que certain leur prête. Néanmoins bonpat dans sa grande clémence vous conseille de sortir un échiquier.   * 

[/QUOTE]

Je l'*aiiiiii*, que de poussière


----------



## tomtom (5 Mars 2003)

Peut-il y avoir plusieurs échiquiers?


----------



## barbarella (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> * Peut-il y avoir plusieurs échiquiers?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Tu trouves que c'est pas assez compliqué avec un seul


----------



## barbarella (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Le conseil de bonpat :
bonpat va vous donner un conseil. la moindre des politesses est d'en faire usage; Bien entendu bonpat ne s'attend pas à ce que vous trouviez tout de suite la solution. bonpat sait que vous ne lui arrivez pas à la cheville et qu'il peut vous balayez d'un léger mouvement de cheville même si les chevilles de bonpat n'ont pas le diamètre que certain leur prête. Néanmoins bonpat dans sa grande clémence vous conseille de sortir un échiquier.   * 

[/QUOTE]

Maintenant que léchiquier est sorti, il faut faire quoi


----------



## tomtom (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Maintenant que léchiquier est sorti, il faut faire quoi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Faut sortir la scie pour couper 2 coins


----------



## bonpat (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Maintenant que léchiquier est sorti, il faut faire quoi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

placer 31 dominos dessus !


----------



## bonpat (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> * 

Faut sortir la scie pour couper 2 coins 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
quels coins veux-tu couper ?


----------



## bonpat (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> * Peut-il y avoir plusieurs échiquiers?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non pas du tout


----------



## barbarella (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
quels coins veux-tu couper ?    * 

[/QUOTE]

Il a du vouloir arrondir les angles, pour qu'il ne tombe pas dans le trou


----------



## bonpat (5 Mars 2003)

Rappel :


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Maintenant sur mon échiquier j'enlève deux cases des coins opposées en diagonal et je ne garde que 31 dominos. Il reste 62 cases.
* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## barbarella (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Rappel :


* 

[/QUOTE]

T'as une extinction de clavier ?


----------



## bonpat (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

T'as une extinction de clavier ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
tu ne vois rien dans mon message précédent sous "Rappel".
il devrait y avoir...
Maintenant sur mon échiquier j'enlève deux cases des coins opposés en diagonal et je ne garde que 31 dominos. Il reste 62 cases.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2003)

coucou !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




n'ayant pas d'échiquier vrai sous la main, j'ai ouvert le jeux "Chess"  d'apple et ai reproduit celui-ci avec les couleurs (noir/blanc)
sous Excel en omettant les deux cases (coins) opposées en diagonal et à partire de rectangle j'ai fait mes 31 dominos.
Je plance sur le problème depuis c'matin, mais il me reste tjs deux cases vides en diagonal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




peut -on fermer le jeux en posant un domino en diago'... non j'pense pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




est-ce que la couleur a son importance ?


----------



## bonpat (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Il a du vouloir arrondir les angles, pour qu'il ne tombe pas dans le trou  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
As-tu essayé de placer les dominos... ?


----------



## barbarella (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
As-tu essayé de placer les dominos... ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Je m'y mets tout de suite après déjeuner


----------



## tomtom (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Maintenant sur mon échiquier j'enlève deux cases des coins opposés en diagonal et je ne garde que 31 dominos. Il reste 62 cases.
* 

[/QUOTE]

c'était pour ça la scie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ou alors j'ai mal compris


----------



## bonpat (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * coucou !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*

[/QUOTE]
coucou !

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> *n'ayant pas d'échiquier vrai sous la main, j'ai ouvert le jeux "Chess"  d'apple et ai reproduit celui-ci avec les couleurs (noir/blanc)
sous Excel en omettant les deux cases (coins) opposées en diagonal et à partire de rectangle j'ai fait mes 31 dominos.
Je plance sur le problème depuis c'matin, mais il me reste tjs deux cases vides en diagonal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

[/QUOTE]
Je ne dirai pas que c'est facile... 

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> *peut -on fermer le jeux en posant un domino en diago'... non j'pense pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

[/QUOTE]
Tu penses bien : on ne peut pas.

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr />*est-ce que la couleur a son importance ?     * 

[/QUOTE]
On progresse


----------



## bonpat (5 Mars 2003)

[HS] Par ailleurs, hier un de mes messages a été censuré par un modérateur. Je suis assez surprit car je pense que la censure avait plus de rapport avec l'intérêt que portait le modérateur à titre * personnel*  sur le thread et non sur le contenu de mon message en lui-même.
Donc (et cela ne dérangera certainement que moi) j'ai décidé de ne plus écrire de post pendant sept jours pour montrer mon mécontentement. J'attendrai donc que cette énigme soit résolue pour me mettre en grève et d'ici là je répondrai bien entendu et avec enthousiasme à toutes vos questions. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*Le Bar MacG* 
  	Pour parler de la vie, de l'univers, de tout le reste... et pas forcément du Mac !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





(Tu avais raison Finn_Atlas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## barbarella (5 Mars 2003)

Te laisse pas aller, on est avec toi.

Sinon, je crois que j'ai trouvé, 

j'ai disposé les dominos verticalement et horizontalement en chevauchant les cases, le dernier domino est sur une seule case, dis moi si je suis sur la voie, je recharge mon appareil et envoie une photo.


----------



## bonpat (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Sinon, je crois que j'ai trouvé, 

j'ai disposé les dominos verticalement et horizontalement en chevauchant les cases, le dernier domino est sur une seule case, dis moi si je suis sur la voie, je recharge mon appareil et envoie une photo.    * 

[/QUOTE]
Si ça ressemble à la Tour Eiffel les pieds en l'air en string, je pense que tu as effectivement trouvé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai l'impression que vous n'exploitez pas assez mes réponses


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2003)

en fait, j'pense que ce n'est pas possible, car il me reste toujour deux cases vides, soit deux  blanches  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je dis ou pas ... pourqoi ?


----------



## bonpat (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> 
<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Ca dépend de la taille de l'échiquier et de celle des dominos, parce que si tu prend un gros domino, tu peux tout couvrir d'un seul coup.

La taille de l'échiquier est-elle importante ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
Chaque domino à la taille de deux cases juxtaposées et recouvre donc deux cases juxtaposées de l'échiquier.

 [/b] 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## bonpat (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * en fait, j'pense que ce n'est pas possible, car il me reste toujour deux cases vides, soit deux  blanches  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je dis ou pas ... pourqoi ?      * 

[/QUOTE]
Je pense que l'on approche de la fin
Dis pourquoi ! j'aime bien ta voix.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * en fait, j'pense que ce n'est pas possible, car il me reste toujour deux cases vides, soit deux  blanches  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je dis ou pas ... pourqoi ?      * 

[/QUOTE]



je confirme ce n'est pas possible !


----------



## bonpat (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * 



je confirme ce n'est pas possible !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Peux tu donner une explication ? Pas genre Barbarella :c'est pas possible parce que j'y arrive pas .


----------



## tomtom (5 Mars 2003)

Parce qu'on a enlevé deux cases de la même couleur et que deux cases de la même couleurs ne sont jamais côte-à-côte sur un échiquier.
C'est ça


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2003)

ouiiiiiiiiiii je le peux  ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




parce que on a enlevé les deux cases opposées en diagonal, soit de même couleurs et 
que 1 domino recouvre toujours deux cases de couleurs différentes

au départ on a 64 cases - 2 = 62 cases restantes
soit 32 blanches et 30 noires ou vis-et-versa
avec mes 30 dominos, je peut recouvrir 30 cases blanches et 30 noires
il me reste 1 domino avec deux cases vides de même couleurs
donc impossible !


----------



## bonpat (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> * Parce qu'on a enlevé deux cases de la même couleur et que deux cases de la même couleurs ne sont jamais côte-à-côte sur un échiquier.
C'est ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
exact
Il reste donc 32 cases blanches et 30 noires (par ex)
et il en faut autant de chaque couleur pour faire 31 dominos qui recouvrent des cases juxtaposées (noire et blanche)


----------



## bonpat (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * ouiiiiiiiiiii je le peux  ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




parce que on a enlevé les deux cases opposées en diagonal, soit de même couleurs et 
que 1 domino recouvre toujours deux cases de couleurs différentes

au départ on a 64 cases - 2 = 62 cases restantes
soit 32 blanches et 30 noires ou vis-et-versa
avec mes 30 dominos, je peut recouvrir 30 cases blanches et 30 noires
il me reste 1 domino avec deux cases vides de même couleurs
donc impossible !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
désolé nos posts se sont croisés ! et ton explication est parfaite...


----------



## tomtom (5 Mars 2003)

Mais alors, que venait donc faire là cette histoire de chevilles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ce n'était pas un indice?


----------



## bonpat (5 Mars 2003)

Résultats :
1ere énigme : Infinia
2eme énigme : Barbarella  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3eme énigme : tomtom
4eme énigme : oupsy

Que va nous concocter bonpat maintenant? une cinquième énigme !

Et bien non!
Pendant 7 jours vous n'entendrez plus parler de moi pour cause de grève (j'en suis le plus malheureux) voir pourquoi  ici 
mais je continuerai à vous lire les larmes aux yeux...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
désolé nos posts se sont croisés ! et ton explication est parfaite...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est pas grave !  et merci ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





oulalala il se fait tard... et ai encore beaucoup à faire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




allez hop ! p'tite pause... au bord du lac sous le soleil... 

à bientôt pour une nouvelle énigme p'tre... ou alors à dans  7 jours


----------



## barbarella (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Résultats :
1ere énigme : Infinia
2eme énigme : Barbarella  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3eme énigme : tomtom
4eme énigme : oupsy

Que va nous concocter bonpat maintenant? une cinquième énigme !

Et bien non!
Pendant 7 jours vous n'entendrez plus parler de moi pour cause de grève (j'en suis le plus malheureux) voir pourquoi  ici 
mais je continuerai à vous lire les larmes aux yeux... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## bonpat (12 Mars 2003)

Oupsy arrive chez son amie Armelle quelle na pas vu depuis longtemps.
*Oupsy* : Au fait Armelle tu as bien 3 enfants maintenant ?
*Armelle* : oui !
*Oupsy* : Quels âges ont-ils ?
*Armelle* : Je ne vais pas te les donner, mais te les faire deviner. Le produit des âges de mes enfants est égale à 36.
*Oupsy* _(réfléchissant)_  : Très bien, mais ce nest pas suffisant pour trouver les âges !
Armelle se rapproche de la fenêtre, ouvre les rideaux et regarde dehors.
*Armelle* : La somme des âges de mes enfants est égal au numéro de la maison den face.
Oupsy se rapproche de la fenêtre et regarde dehors.
*Oupsy* _(réfléchissant)_  : Très bien, mais ce nest pas suffisant pour trouver les âges !
*Armelle* : Laîné a les yeux bleus.
*Oupsy* : Jai trouvé les trois âges.

Quels sons les âges des trois enfants dArmelle et comment les trouver ?

_Oupsy a déjà trouvé dans lhistoire, mais  cela ne la dispense pas de chercher 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## barbarella (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> *
 Le produit des âges de mes enfants est égale à 36.
* 

[/QUOTE]

Tout d'abord bon retour, les pilliers de grève t'ont lâché 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1 x 2 x 18 = 36
1 x 3 x 12 = 36
1 x 4 x 9 = 36
1 x 6 x 6 = 36
2 x 2 x 9 = 36
2 x 3 x 6 = 36
3 x 3 x 4 = 36


----------



## bonpat (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Tout d'abord bon retour, les pilliers de grève t'ont lâché 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1 x 2 x 18 = 36
1 x 3 x 12 = 36
1 x 4 x 9 = 36
1 x 6 x 6 = 36
2 x 2 x 9 = 36
2 x 3 x 6 = 36
3 x 3 x 4 = 36



* 

[/QUOTE]

Merci, je suis revenu à 12h49 comme j'étais parti.
Je suis partisan de la paix alors je vous l'ai foutu ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ta décomposition n'est pas complète. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est sympa tous ces chiffres mais l'age des trois enfants d'Armelle ... c'est quoi ?


----------



## barbarella (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr />*

Merci, je suis revenu à 12h49 comme j'étais parti.
Je suis partisan de la paix alors je vous l'ai foutu ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu ne me dérangeais pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr />*Ta décomposition n'est pas complète. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ah bon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr />*C'est sympa tous ces chiffres mais l'age des trois enfants d'Armelle ... c'est quoi ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE] 

Chaque chose en son temps, on n'est pas pressé


----------



## barbarella (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

La somme des âges de mes enfants est égal au numéro de la maison den face.

* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est un numéro pair ou impair, un nombre premier ?


----------



## bonpat (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

C'est un numéro pair ou impair, un nombre premier ?    * 

[/QUOTE]
Tous les éléments sont dans l'énigme telle qu'elle est posée.
Mais ne pose pas la question à Oupsy...


----------



## bonpat (13 Mars 2003)

Je rentre chez moi... a tout'


----------



## barbarella (13 Mars 2003)

Soit prudent et réfléchis à l'enigme de RV, en ce qui concerne la tienne je laisse un peu les autres chercher, mais j'ai une idée


----------



## RV (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Soit prudent et réfléchis à l'enigme de RV, en ce qui concerne la tienne je laisse un peu les autres chercher, mais j'ai une idée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## bonpat (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Soit prudent et réfléchis à l'enigme de RV, en ce qui concerne la tienne je laisse un peu les autres chercher, mais j'ai une idée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

surtout ne pas réfléchir !!  c'est trop dangereux avec ses énigmes, cela peut provoquer des crampes du cerveau !


----------



## RV (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

surtout ne pas réfléchir !!  c'est trop dangereux avec ses énigmes, cela peut provoquer des crampes du cerveau ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est vrai qu'il vaut mieux se demander comment les cheveux ont été tirés ou coupés en quatre.


----------



## bonpat (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

c'est vrai qu'il vaut mieux se demander comment les cheveux ont été tirés ou coupés en quatre.  * 

[/QUOTE]

certaines énigmes ont un petit coté mathématiques mais néanmoins sympathique mais d'autres non. En plus, il en faut pour tous les goûts et comme Babarella à l'air de les apprécier...

Je remets l' énigme  pour ceux qui n'auraient pas suivi...


----------



## RV (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

certaines énigmes ont un petit coté mathématiques mais néanmoins sympathique mais d'autres non. En plus, il en faut pour tous les goûts et comme Babarella à l'air de les apprécier...

Je remets l' énigme  pour ceux qui n'auraient pas suivi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

je n'ai jamais dit que les énigmes mathématique n'étaient pas sympathiques 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j'ai abondé dans ton sens en disant que les miennes procédaient  plus du jeu, du jeu de la langue et de l'association d'idées que de la reflexion pure. 

Je ne l'avais peut-être pas dit exactement comme cela, mais le sens y était


----------



## barbarella (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Tous les éléments sont dans l'énigme telle qu'elle est posée.
Mais ne pose pas la question à Oupsy... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je veux être honnête, je la connaissais, donner la réponse ne m'apporterait aucune gloriole


----------



## bonpat (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Je veux être honnête, je la connaissais, donner la réponse ne m'apporterait aucune gloriole






* 

[/QUOTE]
Tu m'épates de plus en plus


----------



## bonpat (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Je veux être honnête, je la connaissais, donner la réponse ne m'apporterait aucune gloriole






* 

[/QUOTE]

Bon et bien RV tu n'es pas dispensé de chercher ...


----------



## RV (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Bon et bien RV tu n'es pas dispensé de chercher ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

tu n'as pas dit que je t'épatais


----------



## barbarella (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

tu n'as pas dit que je t'épatais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## bonpat (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

tu n'as pas dit que je t'épatais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Une fois vous m'épatâtes


----------



## RV (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Une fois vous m'épatâtes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

laquelle


----------



## bonpat (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

laquelle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Belle de fontenay ...


----------



## RV (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Belle de fontenay ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]














charlot


----------



## RV (13 Mars 2003)

je dirais donc ceci qui est certainement une bêtise :
ayant besoin de la couleur des yeux de l'ainé pour l'identifier : c'est peut-être que cette identification est difficile, du style : jumeaux. donc le produit qui donne 36 avec 2 chiffres identiques de valeur supérieures est : 1 x 6 x 6. 
Nous avons un enfant d'un an et 2 de 6.

Là où le bât blesse c'est qu'on a pas besoin de la maison d'en face, et est-ce que des jumeaux peuvent avoir les yeux de couleurs différentes ? 
A cela sans hésiter, mais après m'être documenté auprès d'une source médicale (rassurez-vous je n'ai pas appelé SOS médecins), je répond oui : des faux jumeaux (issus d'oeufs différents) peuvent être parfaitement ressemblant et néanmoins avoir des yeux de couleurs différentes.
ma réponse est donc plausible (reste cette maison d'en face dont je ne sais que faire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## barbarella (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 


1 x 2 x 18 = 36
1 x 3 x 12 = 36
1 x 4 x 9 = 36
1 x 6 x 6 = 36
2 x 2 x 9 = 36
2 x 3 x 6 = 36
3 x 3 x 4 = 36




* 

[/QUOTE]

Afin de ne pas égarer les candidats il semble très important d'ajouter :

1 X 1 X 36 = 36

Donc......


----------



## bonpat (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * je dirais donc ceci qui est certainement une bêtise :
ayant besoin de la couleur des yeux de l'ainé pour l'identifier : c'est peut-être que cette identification est difficile, du style : jumeaux. donc le produit qui donne 36 avec 2 chiffres identiques de valeur supérieures est : 1 x 6 x 6. 
Nous avons un enfant d'un an et 2 de 6.* 

[/QUOTE]
Il ya du bon et du mauvais dans ton raisonnement

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> *Là où le bât blesse c'est qu'on a pas besoin de la maison d'en face,* 

[/QUOTE]
au contraire

 <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> *et est-ce que des jumeaux peuvent avoir les yeux de couleurs différentes ? 
A cela sans hésiter, mais après m'être documenté auprès d'une source médicale (rassurez-vous je n'ai pas appelé SOS médecins), je répond oui : des faux jumeaux (issus d'oeufs différents) peuvent être parfaitement ressemblant et néanmoins avoir des yeux de couleurs différentes.
ma réponse est donc plausible (reste cette maison d'en face dont je ne sais que faire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)  * 

[/QUOTE]
Néanmoins je n'ai pas parlé de jumeau dans l'enigme... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu dois résoudre l'énigme dans l'ordre si tu veux y arriver. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je ne propose pas de faire de résumé pour l'instant


----------



## bonpat (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Afin de ne pas égarer les candidats il semble très important d'ajouter :

1 X 1 X 36 = 36

Donc......   * 

[/QUOTE]

en effet, maintenant c'est complet ... ( _bleu, y'a trente ans que j'le porte et mes chansons... _)


----------



## bonpat (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 
Re: hop! une devinette / deuxième

Je rêve ou c'est évident.   * 

[/QUOTE]

Luc G est demandé sur le thread!! 
_Les couche-culottes_


----------



## Luc G (14 Mars 2003)

Non, en fait, je ne sais pas :  j'avais été nettement trop vite.

L'aîné me fait éliminer la solution 1x6x6

Pour le reste, j'en saurais plus si je connaissais le numéro de la maison d'Armelle  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Accessoirement, je suppose que les âges sont entiers (ce que laisse penser, entre autres, le fait que la somme des âges soit un numéro dans la rue, donc un entier).


----------



## bonpat (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 
Accessoirement, je suppose que les âges sont entiers * 

[/QUOTE]
oui, bon début...


----------



## bonpat (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Non, en fait, je ne sais pas :  j'avais été nettement trop vite.

* 

[/QUOTE]

bon tu es tout pardonné. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais si tu ne veux pas que j'ouvre un thread spécialement pour raconter à tout le forum ton aventure, tu as intérêt à chercher...


----------



## barbarella (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Non, en fait, je ne sais pas :  j'avais été nettement trop vite.

L'aîné me fait éliminer la solution 1x6x6

Pour le reste, j'en saurais plus si je connaissais le numéro de la maison d'Armelle  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Accessoirement, je suppose que les âges sont entiers (ce que laisse penser, entre autres, le fait que la somme des âges soit un numéro dans la rue, donc un entier).   * 

[/QUOTE]

Et pourtant c'est si simple


----------



## benjamin (14 Mars 2003)

Arf, j'avais gagné le concours du journal du collège en première, en répondant à cette énigme, à l'époque où Google n'existait pas encore (Altavista existait, mais c'était autre chose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). Et pour un L, ça avait foutu la honte aux huit classes de matheux


----------



## bonpat (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par zarathoustra:</font><hr /> * Arf, j'avais gagné le concours du journal du collège en première, en répondant à cette énigme, à l'époque où Google n'existait pas encore (Altavista existait, mais c'était autre chose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). Et pour un L, ça avait foutu la honte aux huit classes de matheux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
heureusement que tu es là pour faire remonter le thread...


----------



## RV (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
au contraire  * 

[/QUOTE]

je parlais de mon raisonnement, le bât blesse dans mon raisonnement et je présume que dans ton énigme on doit en avoir besoin.


----------



## bonpat (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

je parlais de mon raisonnement, le bât blesse dans mon raisonnement et je présume que dans ton énigme on doit en avoir besoin.  * 

[/QUOTE]
pas beaucoup, un peu c'est tout


----------



## bonpat (14 Mars 2003)

Quelqu'un a cherché à me joindre ? non ?
bon et bien j'en profite pour redonner l'énigme  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oupsy arrive chez son amie Armelle quelle na pas vu depuis longtemps.
*Oupsy* : Au fait Armelle tu as bien 3 enfants   maintenant ?
*Armelle* : oui !
*Oupsy*: Quels âges ont-ils ?
*Armelle* : Je ne vais pas te les donner, mais te les faire deviner. Le produit des âges de mes enfants est égale à 36.
*Oupsy*(réfléchissant) : Très bien, mais ce nest pas suffisant pour trouver les âges !
Armelle se rapproche de la fenêtre, ouvre les rideaux et regarde dehors.
*Armelle* : La somme des âges de mes enfants est égal au numéro de la maison den face.
Oupsy se rapproche de la fenêtre et regarde dehors.
*Oupsy*(réfléchissant) : Très bien, mais ce nest pas suffisant pour trouver les âges !
*Armelle* : Laîné a les yeux bleus.
*Oupsy*: Jai trouvé les trois âges.

Quels sons les âges des trois enfants dArmelle et comment les trouver ?


----------



## barbarella (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

je parlais de mon raisonnement, le bât blesse dans mon raisonnement et je présume que dans ton énigme on doit en avoir besoin.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Pour réussir dans ce genre d'énigme il faut être méthodique, et très rigoureux, à part ça c'est d'une simplicité enfantine. Le genre de truc auquel on dit "Mais oui bien sûr" quand on la réponse.
Mais cela ne dispense pas d'avoir de solides connaissances en mathématiques, ça aide beaucoup quand même.


----------



## bonpat (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Pour réussir dans ce genre d'énigme il faut être méthodique, et très rigoureux, à part ça c'est d'une simplicité enfantine. Le genre de truc auquel on dit "Mais oui bien sûr" quand on la réponse.
Mais cela ne dispense pas d'avoir de solides connaissances en mathématiques, ça aide beaucoup quand même. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Je te remercie Barbarella de faire le résumé pour moi, j'avoue que j'en ai pas le courage. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je crois que je vais poser des énigmes genre Burger quizz avec une réponses et basta.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2003)

Jourbon à tous !  And re-welcome to Bonpat dans ces contrées 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Etant donné que je fais partie de l'énigme  (merci Bonpat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) et connaissant l'âges des enfants, promis j'ne donnerais pas la réponse, nan ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

1 x 2 x 18 = 36
1 x 3 x 12 = 36
1 x 4 x 9 = 36
1 x 6 x 6 = 36
2 x 2 x 9 = 36
2 x 3 x 6 = 36
3 x 3 x 4 = 36

Afin de ne pas égarer les candidats il semble très important d'ajouter :

1 X 1 X 36 = 36

Donc......   * 

[/QUOTE]

... si maintenant nous additionnons au lieu de multiplier tous ces jolis chiffres posés par Barbarella, qu'obtient-on ??   
(est-ce que j'vois juste ? ...  ) 

a+


----------



## Luc G (14 Mars 2003)

Ce coup-ci, j'ai trouvé.


----------



## nato kino (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * Jourbon à tous !  And re-welcome to Bonpat dans ces contrées 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Etant donné que je fais partie de l'énigme  (merci Bonpat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) et connaissant l'âges des enfants, promis j'ne donnerais pas la réponse, nan ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






... si maintenant nous additionnons au lieu de multiplier tous ces jolis chiffres posés par Barbarella, qu'obtient-on ??   
(est-ce que j'vois juste ? ...  ) 

a+   * 

[/QUOTE]

Une grille de loto !!


----------



## bonpat (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * 
... si maintenant nous additionnons au lieu de multiplier tous ces jolis chiffres posés par Barbarella, qu'obtient-on ??   
(est-ce que j'vois juste ? ...  ) 

a+   * 

[/QUOTE]
On ne peut rien te cacher Oupsy


----------



## bonpat (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Une grille de loto !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Le respect se perd. pfffff !


----------



## barbarella (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Ce coup-ci, j'ai trouvé.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

Il ne suffit pas de le dire il faut le démontrer


----------



## barbarella (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Une grille de loto !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Comment ça il y a un loto aujourd'hui


----------



## nato kino (15 Mars 2003)

T'as pas validé ta grille ?!


----------



## Luc G (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Il ne suffit pas de le dire il faut le démontrer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je veux bien mais je ne voudrais pas vous empêcher de chercher.


----------



## barbarella (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * T'as pas validé ta grille ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Je vais de ca pas en demander une à Oupsy


----------



## bonpat (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * T'as pas validé ta grille ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Les numéros qui vont sortir sont :
01 06 13 27 36 49

Maintenant essayez de ne pas les jouer !
Parce que s'ils sortent vous aurez l'air malin ...


----------



## barbarella (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Je veux bien mais je ne voudrais pas vous empêcher de chercher.   * 

[/QUOTE]

Quelle grandeur d'âme


----------



## Luc G (15 Mars 2003)

Allez, je donne un indice (comme ça, si je me plante, vous pourrez m'incendier).

Un point important est que le fait de voir le numéro de la maison d'en face "ne suffit pas" à connaître l'âge des 3 enfants.


----------



## bonpat (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Je vais de ca pas en demander une à Oupsy  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Elle est forte Oupsy au Loto ?


----------



## bonpat (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Allez, je donne un indice (comme ça, si je me plante, vous pourrez m'incendier).

Un point important est que le fait de voir le numéro de la maison d'en face "ne suffit pas" à connaître l'âge des 3 enfants.   * 

[/QUOTE]

Donne la réponse qu'on en finisse. Mais tu écris proprement en faisant le raisonnement à chaque étape. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon Barbarella tu valideras, je vais faire un jogging.


----------



## Luc G (15 Mars 2003)

Essayons.

1) Première étape : je donne la parole à barbarella pour avoir les différentes possibilités connaissant le produit ! 36

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 
1 x 2 x 18 = 36
1 x 3 x 12 = 36
1 x 4 x 9 = 36
1 x 6 x 6 = 36
2 x 2 x 9 = 36
2 x 3 x 6 = 36
3 x 3 x 4 = 36

Afin de ne pas égarer les candidats il semble très important d'ajouter :

1 X 1 X 36 = 36
* 

[/QUOTE]

2) Deuxième étape : En regardant de l'autre côté de la rue, Oupsy connaît la somme des âges, or ça ne lui suffit pas. Il faut donc chercher parmi les possibilités les sommes que l'on peut obtenir d'au moins deux façons. On a les sommes :

1 +2 + 18 = 21
1 +3 + 12 = 16
1 +4 + 9 = 14
1 + 6 + 6 = 13
2 + 2 + 9 = 13
2 +3 +6 = 11
3 +3 +4 = 10
1 +1 + 36 = 38

Un seul doublet pour la somme :
2+2+9 et 1+6+6 (somme 13). Ce sont les deux solutions possibles

3) L'aîné a les yeux bleus : il n'y a donc pas 2 aînés jumeaux. Ce qui élimine le cas 1, 6, 6.

Reste 2, 2, 9.

Le 3) est un peu limite : la notion d'aîné existe même pour les jumeaux et une femme peut avoir deux enfants de suite la même année, mais bon. On verra si Bonpat est d'accord.


----------



## barbarella (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Les numéros qui vont sortir sont :
01 06 13 27 36 49

Maintenant essayez de ne pas les jouer !
Parce que s'ils sortent vous aurez l'air malin ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu pourrais nous donner le septième numéro, je vais tenter cette combinaison pour le prochain loto, on ne sait jamais, et si je gagne j'aurais peut-être pas l'air plus malin, mais mieux vaut être riche avec l'air bête, que pauvre avec l'air intelligent


----------



## abba zaba (15 Mars 2003)

Non, rien...


----------



## bonpat (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> *  On verra si Bonpat est d'accord.

* 

[/QUOTE]

Il l'est !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Rappelons que c'est un problème de math et pas d'obstétrie ou autre...

Donc je vais pouvoir lancer une nouvelle énigme. J'arrête un peu avec les maths.


----------



## bonpat (15 Mars 2003)

énigme n°6

Trouvez (en y réfléchissant, pas à l'aide de je ne sais quel logiciel) un mot français qui contient 6 fois la lettre "i".

_Mais non Oupsy ce n'est pas HiHiHiHiHiHi ! _


----------



## barbarella (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * énigme n°6

Trouvez (en y réfléchissant, pas à l'aide de je ne sais quel logiciel) un mot français qui contient 6 fois la lettre "i".

Mais non Oupsy ce n'est pas HiHiHiHiHiHi !  * 

[/QUOTE]

C'est un mot simple ou composé ?


----------



## bonpat (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

C'est un mot simple ou composé ?    * 

[/QUOTE]
un mot simple


----------



## Luc G (15 Mars 2003)

Je suis qu'à 5  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ; Y a une réduction pour les anciens étudiants ?


----------



## barbarella (15 Mars 2003)

Est-ce un mot d'origine étrangère ?


----------



## bonpat (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> *  Je suis qu'à 5  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ; Y a une réduction pour les anciens étudiants ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je vais soumettre ta proposition au vote... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Rejected. Sorry


----------



## RV (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Il l'est !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Rappelons que c'est un problème de math et pas d'obstétrie ou autre...

Donc je vais pouvoir lancer une nouvelle énigme. J'arrête un peu avec les maths.
* 

[/QUOTE]
et vous charriez parce qu'avec mes jumeaux, je l'ai faites en un coup de moins, j'avais une réponse valable sans la maison d'en face.

Oupsy arrive chez son amie Armelle qu?elle n?a pas vu depuis longtemps.
Oupsy : Au fait Armelle tu as bien 3 enfants maintenant ?
Armelle : oui !
Oupsy : Quels âges ont-ils ?
Armelle : Je ne vais pas te les donner, mais te les faire deviner. Le produit des âges de mes enfants est égale à 36.
Oupsy (réfléchissant)  : Très bien, mais ce n?est pas suffisant pour trouver les âges !
Armelle : L?aîné a les yeux bleus.
Oupsy : J?ai trouvé les trois âges.


Et puis d'abord des maisons qui n'ont pas de numéro, ça existe 
et na 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ce qui donnerait :

Oupsy arrive chez son amie Armelle qu?elle n?a pas vu depuis longtemps.
Oupsy : Au fait Armelle tu as bien 3 enfants maintenant ?
Armelle : oui !
Oupsy : Quels âges ont-ils ?
Armelle : Je ne vais pas te les donner, mais te les faire deviner. Le produit des âges de mes enfants est égale à 36.
Oupsy (réfléchissant)  : Très bien, mais ce n?est pas suffisant pour trouver les âges !
Armelle se rapproche de la fenêtre, ouvre les rideaux et regarde dehors.
Armelle : La somme des âges de mes enfants est égal au numéro de la maison d?en face.
Oupsy se rapproche de la fenêtre et regarde dehors.
Oupsy (réfléchissant)  : Très bien, mais la maison n'a pas de numéroce, ce n?est pas suffisant pour trouver les âges !
Armelle : L?aîné a les yeux bleus.
Oupsy : J?ai trouvé les trois âges.


----------



## RV (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * énigme n°6

Trouvez (en y réfléchissant, pas à l'aide de je ne sais quel logiciel) un mot français qui contient 6 fois la lettre "i".

Mais non Oupsy ce n'est pas HiHiHiHiHiHi !  * 

[/QUOTE]

scie
scirie
?


----------



## bonpat (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

scie
scirie
?  * 

[/QUOTE]


Si six sciries scient six scies...


----------



## bonpat (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
et vous charriez parce qu'avec mes jumeaux, je l'ai faites en un coup de moins, j'avais une réponse valable sans la maison d'en face. *


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * je dirais donc ceci qui est certainement une bêtise :
ayant besoin de la couleur des yeux de l'ainé pour l'identifier : c'est peut-être que cette identification est difficile, du style : jumeaux. donc le produit qui donne 36 avec 2 chiffres identiques de valeur supérieures est : 1 x 6 x 6. 
Nous avons un enfant d'un an et 2 de 6.

Là où le bât blesse c'est qu'on a pas besoin de la maison d'en face, et est-ce que des jumeaux peuvent avoir les yeux de couleurs différentes ? 
A cela sans hésiter, mais après m'être documenté auprès d'une source médicale (rassurez-vous je n'ai pas appelé SOS médecins), je répond oui : des faux jumeaux (issus d'oeufs différents) peuvent être parfaitement ressemblant et néanmoins avoir des yeux de couleurs différentes.
ma réponse est donc plausible (reste cette maison d'en face dont je ne sais que faire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)  * 

[/QUOTE]
 [/b] 

[/QUOTE]

Mais ta réponse était fausse ! Puisque l'on sait qu'il y a un ainé ça élimine 1x6x6


----------



## RV (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Mais ta réponse était fausse ! Puisque l'on sait qu'il y a un ainé ça élimine 1x6x6  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

ben non même dans les jumeaux, il y a un ainé. cf; les droits de successions (du moins au temps du droit d'ainesse)
Et je pense même que l'ainé est dans le cas des jumeaux celui qui naît en deuxième.


----------



## bonpat (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

ben non même dans les jumeaux, il y a un ainé. cf; les droits de successions (du moins au temps du droit d'ainesse)
Et je pense même que l'ainé est dans le cas des jumeaux celui qui naît en deuxième.
* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu ferais mieux de chercher la nouvelle énigme...


----------



## RV (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Tu ferais mieux de chercher la nouvelle énigme... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
pour que je trouve une réponse et que tu me dises que ça n'est pas ça. Sadique.
je ne peux pas barbarella veut un résumé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 phénomène de manque


----------



## bonpat (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
pour que je trouve une réponse et que tu me dises que ça n'est pas ça. Sadique.
je ne peux pas barbarella veut un résumé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 phénomène de manque  * 

[/QUOTE]
c'est pour ça qu'on la voit plus par ici la Babarella !


----------



## RV (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
c'est pour ça qu'on la voit plus par ici la Babarella !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
ne dit pas que tu m'as vu, elle pense que je suis en train de faire le résumé


----------



## bonpat (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * énigme n°6

Trouvez (en y réfléchissant, pas à l'aide de je ne sais quel logiciel) un mot français qui contient 6 fois la lettre "i".

Mais non Oupsy ce n'est pas HiHiHiHiHiHi !  * 

[/QUOTE]

Moi aussi je fais un résumé, c'est à la mode et Barbarella en est très friande... 

Résumé :
_C'est un mot simple_

A vous ...


----------



## barbarella (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Moi aussi je fais un résumé, c'est à la mode et Barbarella en est très friande... 

Résumé :
C'est un mot simple

A vous ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Juste un indice est-ce que ça commence par un i ?


----------



## Luc G (15 Mars 2003)

Alors, à la demande générale, je fais un résumé... du mot cherché :

   i i i i i i

Y a plus qu'à... développer


----------



## RV (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Alors, à la demande générale, je fais un résumé... du mot cherché :

   i i i i i i

Y a plus qu'à... développer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

et entre tu mets quoi ?


----------



## barbarella (15 Mars 2003)

*INDIVISIBILITE*


----------



## RV (15 Mars 2003)

braviiiiisssiiiimmo, braviiiisssiiiiiiiiiimmiiiiiiiii


----------



## barbarella (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * braviiiiisssiiiimmo, braviiiisssiiiiiiiiiimmiiiiiiiii  * 

[/QUOTE]






 C'est vrai que maintenant ça paraît élémentaire, mais quel casse-tête


----------



## RV (15 Mars 2003)

j'imagine


----------



## bonpat (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * INDIVISIBILITE * 

[/QUOTE]
Bravo, je n'étais pas là cette nuit pour te féliciter plus tôt.
Bon passons à la suivante...


----------



## barbarella (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * j'imagine  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Doit-on déceler une pointe de causticité dans ce « Jimagine » . Je nai pas triché, je me suis juste servi dun dictionnaire, et, dans le Robert en 9 volumes la lettre I commence page 331 pour arriver en page 772 à la lettre J (cest par ordre alphabétique). 

440 pages à éplucher cest un travail de titan.


----------



## barbarella (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Bravo, je n'étais pas là cette nuit pour te féliciter plus tôt.
Bon passons à la suivante...
* 

[/QUOTE]

Mieux vaut tard que jamais


----------



## bonpat (15 Mars 2003)

Énigme n° 7 :

*Trouver trois mots français masculin non-composés qui se terminent par "elle".*

Bien entendu toute utisation d'un logiciel vous fera gagner du temps mais perdre ma considération.


----------



## RV (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 
Doit-on déceler une pointe de causticité dans ce « J?imagine » . Je n?ai pas triché, je me suis juste servi d?un dictionnaire, et, dans le Robert en 9 volumes la lettre I commence page 331 pour arriver en page 772 à la lettre J (c?est par ordre alphabétique). 

440 pages à éplucher c?est un travail de titan.



* 

[/QUOTE]

non aucune causticité, j'avais commencé à chercher, c'est pour cela que j'imagine que cela n'a pas été facile.


----------



## RV (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Énigme n° 7 :

Trouver trois mots français masculin non-composés qui se terminent par "elle".

Bien entendu toute utisation d'un logiciel vous fera gagner du temps mais perdre ma considération.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

1. jeneveuquelle
2. jenepensequaelle
le troisième je ne vois pas


----------



## barbarella (15 Mars 2003)

un * flagelle*

plus que deux


----------



## RV (15 Mars 2003)

il y a bien aussi : *Querelle* mais je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit cela que tu demandes


----------



## barbarella (15 Mars 2003)

Est-ce que ça peut-être un nom propre ?  

Si oui je propose Abelle.


----------



## barbarella (15 Mars 2003)

un *isabelle*


----------



## bonpat (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que ça peut-être un nom propre ?  

Si oui je propose Abelle. * 

[/QUOTE]

Non il s'agit de noms communs


----------



## krystof (15 Mars 2003)

Rebelle


----------



## barbarella (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Rebelle  * 

[/QUOTE]

Il t'en faut encore deux


----------



## bonpat (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Rebelle  * 

[/QUOTE]

clap ! clap ! bravo encore un


----------



## barbarella (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

clap ! clap ! bravo encore un
* 

[/QUOTE]

Comment ça un ? C'est trois mots qu'il faut donner, moi je n'en ai plus qu'un à trouver.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Au fait combien y a-t-il de mots masculins se terminant par elle en français ?


----------



## bonpat (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Comment ça un ? C'est trois mots qu'il faut donner, moi je n'en ai plus qu'un à trouver.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Au fait combien y a-t-il de mots masculins se terminant par elle en français ?     * 

[/QUOTE]

Il y en a cinq à ma connaissance


----------



## RV (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Comment ça un ? C'est trois mots qu'il faut donner, moi je n'en ai plus qu'un à trouver.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Au fait combien y a-t-il de mots masculins se terminant par elle en français ?     * 

[/QUOTE]

je pense qu'il en veut trois en tout, et non par personne.
Le petit problème c'est qu'il a cru que l'*isabelle* était un nom propre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il faudrait donc le mettre au parfum
Je pense qu'il y a donc 3 mots
flagelle, rebelle, et isabelle

pour mon querelle vous ne pouvez vraiment rien faire ? j'étais assez content de ma trouvaille


----------



## bonpat (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * un isabelle * 

[/QUOTE]

Dans mon dico ils disent qu'isabelle c'est un adjectif invariable donc pas nom commun. Tu as autre chose ?


----------



## RV (15 Mars 2003)

sinon si vous m'acceptez mon querelle, je veux bien vous livrer un *carpelle*


----------



## barbarella (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 



pour mon querelle vous ne pouvez vraiment rien faire ? j'étais assez content de ma trouvaille 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

Faut voir avec Mackie.


----------



## barbarella (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Dans mon dico ils disent qu'isabelle c'est un adjectif invariable donc pas nom commun. Tu as autre chose ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Oui


----------



## RV (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Faut voir avec Mackie.   * 

[/QUOTE]

tu crois que mackie ?...


----------



## bonpat (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Oui   * 

[/QUOTE]

Qu'est ce qu'ils disent au sujet d'isabelle dans le tien.

RV tu ne devais pas utiliser de soft pour trouver ... Un carpelle tu connaissais ? T'en manges souvent ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon il y avait aussi trois mots d'origine italienne :
violoncelle
vermicelle
polichinelle

Rapide cette énigme... on verra la next ...


----------



## barbarella (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Qu'est ce qu'ils disent au sujet d'isabelle dans le tien.


* 

[/QUOTE]
Cheval, jument isabelle ou  un isabelle : cheval dont la robe est dune couleur brun jaune clair.


----------



## RV (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Qu'est ce qu'ils disent au sujet d'isabelle dans le tien.

RV tu ne devais pas utiliser de soft pour trouver ... Un carpelle tu connaissais ? T'en manges souvent ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Bon il y avait aussi trois mots d'origine italienne :
violoncelle
vermicelle
polichinelle

Rapide cette énigme... on verra la next ...    * 

[/QUOTE]

pas de soft mon bon bonpat, là tu me vexes, je ne sais même pas quel genre de soft le ferait.
Uniquemet un vieux petit larousse tout disloqué et une lecture rapide

tu as par exemple oublié un nielle que je viens de découvrir p.694

Et pour mon querelle tu acceptes ?


----------



## bonpat (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

Et pour mon querelle tu acceptes ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Faut vraiment voir avec mackie


----------



## bonpat (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

tu as par exemple oublié un nielle que je viens de découvrir p.694
* 

[/QUOTE]

En effet je ne connaissais pas du tout, je croyais vous en apprendre mais c'est vraiment le contraire


----------



## RV (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Faut vraiment voir avec mackie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

je ne te cause plus

c'est quand la prochaine grève?


----------



## krystof (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Comment ça un ? C'est trois mots qu'il faut donner, moi je n'en ai plus qu'un à trouver.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

Esprit d'équipe Barbarella. Tu as oublié la devise des mayos


----------



## bonpat (15 Mars 2003)

Énigme n° 8 :

Trouvez l'élément suivant de la suite logique :

10 , 11, 12 , 13 , 14 , 15 , 16 , 17 , 20 , 22 , 24 , 31 , 100 , ...


----------



## barbarella (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Énigme n° 8 :

Trouvez l'élément suivant de la suite logique :

10 , 11, 12 , 13 , 14 , 15 , 16 , 17 , 20 , 22 , 24 , 31 , 100 , ...


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ca j'aime pas trop


----------



## barbarella (15 Mars 2003)

On peut se servir d'excel ?


----------



## nato kino (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * On peut se servir d'excel ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
Ça, j'aime pas du tout !!


----------



## bonpat (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * On peut se servir d'excel ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
Bien sûr et même de ta tête ...


----------



## krystof (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Bien sûr et même de ta tête ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Non, pas la tête...aë...aïe


----------



## barbarella (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Bien sûr et même de ta tête ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

un indice ?


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

un indice ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ou un résumé, souvent ça aide


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

"Un indice pour vous, public, en bas de votre écran..."


----------



## barbarella (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * "Un indice pour vous, public, en bas de votre écran..."























































* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * "Un indice pour vous, public, en bas de votre écran..."

les pages du sujet ?






















































* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## bonpat (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Énigme n° 8 :

Trouvez l'élément suivant de la suite logique :

10 , 11, 12 , 13 , 14 , 15 , 16 , 17 , 20 , 22 , 24 , 31 , 100 , ...


* 

[/QUOTE]
Vous ne cherchez pas beaucoup ! (_ou vous ne trouvez pas beaucoup _





)


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * les pages du sujet ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

oui/non


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

oui/non  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

en bas il ya également en ce moment un truc qui s'appelle "l'épargne à crédit", c'est ça ?


----------



## nato kino (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

en bas il ya également en ce moment un truc qui s'appelle "l'épargne à crédit", c'est ça ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
_C'était des bêtises..._


----------



## RV (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
C'était des bêtises...












* 

[/QUOTE]

je me disais aussi ce n'est pas possible d'épargner à crédit


----------



## bonpat (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

un indice ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

bon ok : 

_J'ai posé la question au bon endroit._


----------



## barbarella (17 Mars 2003)

Ca n'avance pas beaucoup


----------



## bonpat (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Ca n'avance pas beaucoup  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Mes suites logiques sont plus faciles à trouver que les films de RV  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







en cas de grosse difficulté, nouvel indice


----------



## nato kino (17 Mars 2003)

Tu nous fais un résumé bonpat ?


----------



## RV (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Mes suites logiques sont plus faciles à trouver que les films de RV  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







* 

[/QUOTE]
c'est parce que tu ne vas pas assez au cinéma


----------



## barbarella (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 


en cas de grosse difficulté, nouvel indice  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Où ça


----------



## bonpat (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Énigme n° 8 :

Trouvez l'élément suivant de la suite logique :

10 , 11, 12 , 13 , 14 , 15 , 16 , 17 , 20 , 22 , 24 , 31 , 100 , ...


* 

[/QUOTE]

vous pouvez poser des questions.
Il n'y a pas de titre de film à trouver !


----------



## bonpat (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Où ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
dans ton... 
Pardon à force de fréquenter le bar j'ai attrapé des mauvaises manies


----------



## Luc G (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * INDIVISIBILITE * 

[/QUOTE]

Je débarque avec mes gros sabots, mais j'ai quelques réticences : j'avais pensé au mot mais il est pas dans le TLF. Il faudrait préciser le ou les dictionnaires qui font foi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En plus, je ne suis pas sûr qu'on l'utilise beaucoup en maths, il me semble qu'on parle plutôt de "non divisibilité".

Ceci étant, bravo à Barbarella  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (surtout que ça devait être encore plus difficile pour elle : je subodore qu'elle arrive à peu près à tout diviser, par exemple les projecteurs en carton  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

PS. Vous n'avez vraiment rien à glander : dès que je jette un oeil quelque part, j'ai l'impression d'arriver après une bataille de plus, et les combattants sont toujours les mêmes


----------



## barbarella (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

vous pouvez poser des questions.
Il n'y a pas de titre de film à trouver !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Y a t-il des calculs à faire ?


----------



## bonpat (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 
 le TLF

* 

[/QUOTE]
C'est quoi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 
En plus, je ne suis pas sûr qu'on l'utilise beaucoup en maths, il me semble qu'on parle plutôt de "non divisibilité".

* 

[/QUOTE]

Non on parle bien d'indivisibilité (dans mon cours), je te confirme.


----------



## bonpat (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Y a t-il des calculs à faire ?
* 

[/QUOTE]

non/oui


----------



## barbarella (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Non on parle bien d'indivisibilité (dans mon cours), je te confirme.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui et dans le Robert aussi, c'est quoi le TLF ?


----------



## barbarella (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

non/oui   * 

[/QUOTE]

ça commence mal


----------



## barbarella (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Énigme n° 8 :

Trouvez l'élément suivant de la suite logique :

10 , 11, 12 , 13 , 14 , 15 , 16 , 17 , 20 , 22 , 24 , 31 , 100 , ...


* 

[/QUOTE]

*110*


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Énigme n° 8 :

Trouvez l'élément suivant de la suite logique :

10 , 11, 12 , 13 , 14 , 15 , 16 , 17 , 20 , 22 , 24 , 31 , 100 , ...


* 

[/QUOTE]

salut la foule en délire ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    ça boum ?  vous avez pas la tête trop fumante avec cette énigme ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bien bin moué j'dis comme ça au hasard...   *101 ou 111* ne pas demander pourquoi...  j'suis mul en nath !


----------



## bonpat (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

110

* 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## barbarella (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
non   * 

[/QUOTE]

et pourquoi pas ?


----------



## Luc G (17 Mars 2003)

Vous vous y collez, un nombre à la fois, c'est pas la mer à boire si c'est un nombre plus petit que 1000.


----------



## bonpat (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * 

salut la foule en délire ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    ça boum ?  vous avez pas la tête trop fumante avec cette énigme ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




101 ou 111 * 

[/QUOTE]
presque ! encore un effort !

Cette énigme est en deux temps :
On trouve le nombre manquant dabord
On explique pourquoi ensuite
on peut comprende tout de suite pourquoi et donner le nombre manquant ensuite

N'hésitez pas à poser des questions 

_pour ceux qui aurait du mal avec ce principe voir les devinettes d'RV_


----------



## Luc G (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> *  le TLF
C'est quoi ? * 

[/QUOTE]

Le Trésor de la Langue Française, "le" dictionnaire. En version papier ça a été un peu un bide vu qu'il ont du serrer pour le faire tenir en 20 volumes et c'était donc 
très cher.

Mais ils l'ont récemment mis en accés libre sur le net (du moins le dictionnaire, pas tout, c'est le fruit de recherches du CNRS sur le français du XXème siècle). Tu peux le trouver  ici 

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Non on parle bien d'indivisibilité (dans mon cours), je te confirme.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je te crois, ça doit être parce que j'ai été vexé de ne pas l'avoir proposé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 De toutes façons, les matheux ne se gênent pas pour étendre parfois la langue française et ils n'ont pas toujours tort. En tous cas, j'adore la façon dont le Bourbaki, en particulier utilisait intelligemment des mots courants : appeler tonneau un espace convexe absorbant fermé (si je ne me trompe pas), ça démontre un certain savoir-vivre.


----------



## barbarella (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

et pourquoi pas ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Bon, puisque ma question a semble-il été éludée, j'y reviens.
Nous parlons bien de suite *logique*, alors :

110 111 112 113 114 115 116 117 120 122 124 131 200
210 211 212 213 214 215 216 127 220 222 224 231 300
310 311 312 313 314 315 316 317 320 322 324 331 400 etc.

n'est-ce pas logique, merci de me démontrer le contraire


----------



## RV (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
presque ! encore un effort !

Cette énigme est en deux temps :
On trouve le nombre manquant dabord
On explique pourquoi ensuite
on peut comprende tout de suite pourquoi et donner le nombre manquant ensuite

N'hésitez pas à poser des questions 

pour ceux qui aurait du mal avec ce principe voir les devinettes d'RV * 

[/QUOTE]

c'est comme moi alors il fallait le dire
je dis *121*  car 3*3+2*3+1=16


----------



## bonpat (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Bon, puisque ma question a semble-il été éludée, j'y reviens.
Nous parlons bien de suite logique, alors :

110 111 112 113 114 115 116 117 120 122 124 131 200
210 211 212 213 214 215 216 127 220 222 224 231 300
310 311 312 313 314 315 316 317 320 322 324 331 400 etc.

n'est-ce pas logique, merci de me démontrer le contraire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ta suite est une suite logique d'éléments par groupe de 13 dont on ne connait pas la logique qui les fait se suivre parmi les 13, par contre on connait la logique qui les fait se suivre par groupe de 13 !

Je répondrai aux questions.
Avec une seule question vous pouvez trouver la logique de la suite !
Ah bon et bien cherchons la question


----------



## bonpat (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

c'est comme moi alors il fallait le dire
je dis 121  car 3*3+2*3+1=16  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

*121* est donc le bonne réponse.

Maintenant RV pour notre plaisir à tous donne nous la logique de la suite.


----------



## RV (17 Mars 2003)

10 =16 en base 16, 11 en base quinze ....... 31 en base 5, 100 en base 4, et 121 en base 3


----------



## RV (17 Mars 2003)

10 = 1*16
11 = 1*15 +1
12 = 1*14 +2
13 = 1*13 +3
.......
20 = 2*8
22 = 2*7 +2
24 = 2*6 +4
31 = 2*5 + 1
100 = 4*4
121 = 3*3 + 2*3 +1


----------



## bonpat (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * content mon bon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* 

[/QUOTE]
ravi, je reviens avec une autre énigme...


----------



## RV (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
ravi, je reviens avec une autre énigme...   * 

[/QUOTE]

alors on dit bravo RV


----------



## RV (17 Mars 2003)

juste une question : pourquoi n'as tu pas mis la base 2 qui aurait conclu la suite : un rapport avec aldo peut-être ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



excuse je n'ai pas pu m'en empêcher


----------



## barbarella (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
ravi, je reviens avec une autre énigme...   * 

[/QUOTE]

des lettres cette fois ci


----------



## barbarella (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

alors on dit bravo RV 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Bravo RV


----------



## barbarella (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 10 =16 en base 16, 11 en base quinze ....... 31 en base 5, 100 en base 4, et 121 en base 3  * 

[/QUOTE]

Et ça tu le sors d'où


----------



## Luc G (17 Mars 2003)

On dit bravo à RV et bravo à Bonpat : l'énigme était bien choisie. Et la réponse ne m'avait vraiment pas effleurée ! pourtant, les bases, je connais un peu.


----------



## RV (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Et ça tu le sors d'où  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

en faisant des recherches je suis tombé sur les bases et j'ai essayé, non sans mal car mes souvenirs de bac scientifique commencent à dater.

Mais je trouve que son non/oui comme réponse à faut-il faire des calculs est un peu gonflé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 limite obstruction


----------



## barbarella (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

en faisant des recherches je suis tombé sur les bases  * 

[/QUOTE]

Google ?

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * Mais je trouve que son non/oui comme réponse à faut-il faire des calculs est un peu gonflé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 limite obstruction  * 

[/QUOTE]

Voilà c'est sa faute si j'ai pas trouvé


----------



## RV (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 
google ?* 

[/QUOTE]
oui, je n'ai plus de bouquin de maths à la maison

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Voilà c'est sa faute si j'ai pas trouvé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

ça j'en suis sûr;

Moi je suis content d'avoir d'avoir trouvé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




d'autant qu'il m'avait snobé mes 2 ....elle que j'avais trouvé par hasard en feuilletant le dico  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



gnaf! gnarf!


----------



## RV (17 Mars 2003)

C'est pas tout ça, mais j'ai une quatrième prise à préparer, moi.

faudrait pas louper le raccord lumière .....


----------



## bonpat (17 Mars 2003)

Énigme n°9 : (avec des lettres)

Retrouvez les mots manquants dont nous n'avons que la 1ere lettre en majuscule. C'est bien entendu un travail d'équipe. Certaines sont faciles, dautres moins

Exemple : 26 *L* de l*A* = Les 26 *L*ettres de l*A*lphabet


1/	7 *M* du *M*
2/	5 *D* dans une *M* 
3/	12 *S* du *Z*
4/	54 *C* dans un *J* de *C*
5/	9 *P* dans le *S S*
6/	88 *T* sur un *P*
7/	32 *D F* pour que l*E G*
8/	18 *T* sur un *T* de *G*
9/	90 *D* dans un *A D*
10/	4 *A* dans un *J* de *C*
11/	52 *S* dans une *A*
12/	24 *H* dans une *J*
13/	1 *F* nest pas *C*
14/	11 *J* dans une *E* de *F*
15/	29 *J* en *F* dans une *A B*
16/	64 *C* sur un *E*
17/	40 *J* et 40 *N* dans le *D*
18/	3 *T* dans une *B* de *B*
19/	12 *O* dans une *D*
20/	10 *C* de *D*
21/	*C* des 1001 *N*
22/	3 *C* de *B* : *J R B*
23/	60 *S* dans une *M*
24/	12 *A* de *J*
25/	7 *N* de *B N*
26/	*A B* et les 40 *V*
27/	4 *P C* : *N S O E*
28/	6 *F* sur un *D*

Un résumé simpose déjà ?


----------



## RV (17 Mars 2003)

26/ Ali Baba et les 40 voleurs


----------



## bonpat (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 26/ Ali Baba et les 40 voleurs  * 

[/QUOTE]
oki


----------



## RV (17 Mars 2003)

23/ 60 secondes dans une minute


----------



## barbarella (17 Mars 2003)

1 les 7 Merveilles du Monde


----------



## bonpat (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 23/ 60 secondes dans une minute  * 

[/QUOTE]
oki


----------



## bonpat (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 1 les 7 Merveilles du Monde   * 

[/QUOTE]
oki


----------



## RV (17 Mars 2003)

9/ 90 degrés dans un angle droit ?


----------



## barbarella (17 Mars 2003)

17 40 jours et 40 nuits dans le désert


----------



## bonpat (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 9/ 90 degrés dans un angle droit ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
oki


----------



## RV (17 Mars 2003)

24/ 12 apotres de Jésus ?


----------



## RV (17 Mars 2003)

4/ 54 cartes dans un jeu de cartes ?


----------



## bonpat (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 17 40 jours et 40 nuits dans le désert
* 

[/QUOTE]
oki


----------



## RV (17 Mars 2003)

un résumé ?


----------



## barbarella (17 Mars 2003)

2 5 doigts dans une main


----------



## RV (17 Mars 2003)

13/ 1 fois n'est pas coutume


----------



## bonpat (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 24/ 12 apotres de Jésus ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
oki


----------



## bonpat (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 4/ 54 cartes dans un jeu de cartes ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
oki


----------



## barbarella (17 Mars 2003)

21 contes dse 1001 nuits


----------



## bonpat (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 2 5 doigts dans une main
* 

[/QUOTE]
oki


----------



## bonpat (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 13/ 1 fois n'est pas coutume  * 

[/QUOTE]
oki


----------



## RV (17 Mars 2003)

21/ contes des 1001 nuits


----------



## bonpat (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 21 contes dse 1001 nuits
* 

[/QUOTE]
oki


----------



## barbarella (17 Mars 2003)

12 24 heurs dans une journée


----------



## bonpat (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 12 24 heurs dans une journée   * 

[/QUOTE]
oki


----------



## RV (17 Mars 2003)

3/ 12 signes du zodiaque


----------



## bonpat (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 3/ 12 signes du zodiaque  * 

[/QUOTE]
oki


----------



## RV (17 Mars 2003)

on en est où ?


----------



## bonpat (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * on en est où ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
j'arrive


----------



## barbarella (17 Mars 2003)

10 4 as dans u,n jeu e cartes


----------



## RV (17 Mars 2003)

25/ 7 nains de blanche neige


----------



## RV (17 Mars 2003)

y a pas le tour du monde en 80 jours ?


----------



## barbarella (17 Mars 2003)

8 18 tous sur un terrain de golf


----------



## bonpat (17 Mars 2003)

Énigme n°9 : (avec des lettres)

Retrouvez les mots manquants dont nous n'avons que la 1ere lettre en majuscule. C'est bien entendu un travail d'équipe. Certaines sont faciles, dautres moins

Exemple : 26 *L* de lA = Les 26 Lettres de lAlphabet


1	Les 7 *M*erveilles du *M*onde
2	5 *D*oigts dans une *M*ain	
3	12 *S* du *Z*odiaque
4	54 *C*artes dans un *J*eu de *C*artes
5	9 *P* dans le *S S*
6	88 *T* sur un *P*
7	32 *D F* pour que l*E G*
8	18 *T* sur un *T* de *G*
9	90 *D*egrés dans un *A*ngle *D*roit
10	4 *A* dans un *J* de *C*
11	52 *S* dans une *A*
12	24 *H*eures dans une *J*ournée
13	1 *F*ois nest pas *C*outume
14	11 *J* dans une *E* de *F*
15	29 *J* en *F* dans une *A B*
16	64 *C* sur un *E*
17	40 *J*ours et 40 *N*uits dans le *D*ésert
18	3 *T* dans une *B* de *B*
19	12 *O* dans une *D*
20	10 *C* de *D*
21	*C*onte des 1001 *N*uits
22	3 *C* de *B* : *J R B*
23	60 *S* econdes dans une *M*inute
24	12 *A*pôtre de *J*ésus
25	7 *N* de *B N*
26	*A* li * B* aba et les 40 *V*oleurs
27	4 *P C* : *N S O E*
28	6 *F* sur un *D*


----------



## RV (17 Mars 2003)

5/ 9 planètes dans le système solaire qu'elles soient avec vous pour la nuit qui s'annonce.


----------



## barbarella (17 Mars 2003)

19 12 oeufs dans une douzaine


----------



## bonpat (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 10 4 as dans u,n jeu e cartes   * 

[/QUOTE]
oki


----------



## RV (17 Mars 2003)

11/ 52 semaines dans une année on l'a dit celui là? je ne sais plus

manque un petit résumé


----------



## bonpat (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 19 12 oeufs dans une douzaine   * 

[/QUOTE]
oki


----------



## bonpat (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 5/ 9 planètes dans le système solaire qu'elles soient avec vous pour la nuit qui s'annonce.  * 

[/QUOTE]
oki


----------



## barbarella (17 Mars 2003)

27 4 points cardinaux : nord sud est ouest


----------



## RV (17 Mars 2003)

28/ 6 faces sur un dé


----------



## bonpat (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 25/ 7 nains de blanche neige  * 

[/QUOTE]
oki


----------



## RV (17 Mars 2003)

on en est où ?

un résumé serait le bienvenue


----------



## barbarella (17 Mars 2003)

18 3 trous dans nue balle de bowling


----------



## bonpat (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 27 4 points cardinaux : nord sud est ouest   * 

[/QUOTE]
oki


----------



## bonpat (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 18 3 trous dans nue balle de bowling   * 

[/QUOTE]
oki


----------



## bonpat (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 28/ 6 faces sur un dé  * 

[/QUOTE]
oki


----------



## barbarella (17 Mars 2003)

16 64 cases sur un échiquier


----------



## RV (17 Mars 2003)

s'il en reste que quelques une on pourrait peut-être appellé Luc G, car moi je commence à secher, on a du faire les plus faciles

Luuuuuuucc !

et ce résumé qui ne vient pas


----------



## bonpat (17 Mars 2003)

Énigme n°9 : (avec des lettres)

Retrouvez les mots manquants dont nous n'avons que la 1ere lettre en majuscule. C'est bien entendu un travail d'équipe. Certaines sont faciles, dautres moins

Exemple : 26 *L* de lA = Les 26 Lettres de lAlphabet


1/	Les 7 *M*erveilles du *M*onde
2/	5 *D*oigts dans une *M*ain	
3/	12 *S*ignes du *Z*odiaque
4/	54 *C*artes dans un *J*eu de *C*artes
5/	9 *P*lanètes dans le *S*ysteme *S*olaire
6/	88 *T* sur un *P*
7/	32 *D F* pour que l*E G*
8/	18 *T*rou sur un *T*errain de *G*olf
9/	90 *D*egrés dans un *A*ngle *D*roit
10/	4 *A*s dans un *J*eu de *C*artes
11/	52 *S*emaines dans une *A*nnée
12/	24 *H*eures dans une *J*ournée
13/	1 *F*ois nest pas *C*outume
14/	11 *J* dans une *E* de *F*
15/	29 *J* en *F* dans une *A B*
16/	64 *C* sur un *E*
17/	40 *J*ours et 40 *N*uits dans le *D*ésert
18/	3 *T*rou dans une *B*oule de *B*owling
19/	12 *O*eufs dans une *D*ouzaine
20/	10 *C* de *D*
21/	*C*onte des 1001 *N*uits
22/	3 *C* de *B* : *J R B*
23/	60 *S* econdes dans une *M*inute
24/	12 *A*pôtre de *J*ésus
25/	7 *N*ains de *B*lanche *N*eige
26/	*A*li * B*aba et les 40 *V*oleurs
27/	4 *P*oints *C*ardinaux : *N*ord *S*ud *O*uest *E*st
28/	6 *F*aces sur un *D*é


----------



## bonpat (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 16 64 cases sur un échiquier   * 

[/QUOTE]
oki
et si tu retires deux cases deux coins opposés...


----------



## RV (17 Mars 2003)

bon y a le résumé mais je sèche


----------



## barbarella (17 Mars 2003)

14 11 joueurs dans une équipe de foot


----------



## bonpat (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * bon y a le résumé mais je sèche
* 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai déjà plus de temps pour les faire :

Résumé : Énigme n°9 

1/	Les 7 *M*erveilles du *M*onde
2/	5 *D*oigts dans une *M*ain	
3/	12 *S*ignes du *Z*odiaque
4/	54 *C*artes dans un *J*eu de *C*artes
5/	9 *P*lanètes dans le *S*ysteme *S*olaire
6/	88 *T* sur un *P*
7/	32 *D F* pour que l*E G*
8/	18 *T*rou sur un *T*errain de *G*olf
9/	90 *D*egrés dans un *A*ngle *D*roit
10/	4 *A*s dans un *J*eu de *C*artes
11/	52 *S*emaines dans une *A*nnée
12/	24 *H*eures dans une *J*ournée
13/	1 *F*ois nest pas *C*outume
14/	11 *J* dans une *E* de *F*
15/	29 *J* en *F* dans une *A B*
16/	64 *C*ases sur un *E*chiquier
17/	40 *J*ours et 40 *N*uits dans le *D*ésert
18/	3 *T*rou dans une *B*oule de *B*owling
19/	12 *O*eufs dans une *D*ouzaine
20/	10 *C* de *D*
21/	*C*onte des 1001 *N*uits
22/	3 *C* de *B* : *J R B*
23/	60 *S* econdes dans une *M*inute
24/	12 *A*pôtre de *J*ésus
25/	7 *N*ains de *B*lanche *N*eige
26/	*A*li * B*aba et les 40 *V*oleurs
27/	4 *P*oints *C*ardinaux : *N*ord *S*ud *O*uest *E*st
28/	6 *F*aces sur un *D*é


----------



## bonpat (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 14 11 joueurs dans une équipe de foot   * 

[/QUOTE]
oki


----------



## barbarella (17 Mars 2003)

7/ 32 D F pour que lE G
13/ 1 F nest pas C
15/ 29 J en F dans une A B
20/ 10 C de D
22/ 3 C de B : J R B
24/ 12 A de J


----------



## bonpat (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 7/ 32 D F pour que lE G
13/ 1 F nest pas C
15/ 29 J en F dans une A B
20/ 10 C de D
22/ 3 C de B : J R B
24/ 12 A de J

* 

[/QUOTE]
non mais :
Résumé : Énigme n°9 :

6/	88 *T* sur un *P*
7/	32 *D F* pour que l*E G*
15/	29 *J* en *F* dans une *A B*
20/	10 *C* de *D*
22/	3 *C* de *B* : *J R B*

1/	Les 7 *M*erveilles du *M*onde
2/	5 *D*oigts dans une *M*ain	
3/	12 *S*ignes du *Z*odiaque
4/	54 *C*artes dans un *J*eu de *C*artes
5/	9 *P*lanètes dans le *S*ysteme *S*olaire
8/	18 *T*rou sur un *T*errain de *G*olf
9/	90 *D*egrés dans un *A*ngle *D*roit
10/	4 *A*s dans un *J*eu de *C*artes
11/	52 *S*emaines dans une *A*nnée
12/	24 *H*eures dans une *J*ournée
13/	1 *F*ois nest pas *C*outume
14/	11 *J*oueurs dans une *E*quipe de *F*oot
16/	64 *C*ases sur un *E*chiquier
17/	40 *J*ours et 40 *N*uits dans le *D*ésert
18/	3 *T*rou dans une *B*oule de *B*owling
19/	12 *O*eufs dans une *D*ouzaine
21/	*C*onte des 1001 *N*uits
23/	60 *S* econdes dans une *M*inute
24/	12 *A*pôtre de *J*ésus
25/	7 *N*ains de *B*lanche *N*eige
26/	*A*li * B*aba et les 40 *V*oleurs
27/	4 *P*oints *C*ardinaux : *N*ord *S*ud *O*uest *E*st
28/	6 *F*aces sur un *D*é


----------



## barbarella (17 Mars 2003)

15 29 jours en france dans une autre banlieu


----------



## RV (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 7/ 32 D F pour que l?E G
13/ 1 F n?est pas C
15/ 29 J en F dans une A B
20/ 10 C de D
22/ 3 C de B : J R B
24/ 12 A de J

* 

[/QUOTE]

le 1F c
1 fois n'est pas coutume
je l'ai dit et il me semble que ça été approuvé
et les 12 apotres de jésus également


----------



## bonpat (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 15 29 jours en france dans une autre banlieu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est la fête du slip, yaka écrire n'importe quoi !


----------



## RV (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 15 29 jours en france dans une autre banlieu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


noooon
29 jours en février dans une année bissextile


----------



## bonpat (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

le 1F c
1 fois n'est pas coutume
je l'ai dit et il me semble que ça été approuvé
et les 12 apotres de jésus également  * 

[/QUOTE]

voir mon post officiel :
Résumé : Énigme n°9 :

6/	88 *T* sur un *P*
7/	32 *D F* pour que l*E G*
15/	29 *J* en *F* dans une *A B*
20/	10 *C* de *D*
22/	3 *C* de *B* : *J R B*

1/	Les 7 *M*erveilles du *M*onde
2/	5 *D*oigts dans une *M*ain	
3/	12 *S*ignes du *Z*odiaque
4/	54 *C*artes dans un *J*eu de *C*artes
5/	9 *P*lanètes dans le *S*ysteme *S*olaire
8/	18 *T*rou sur un *T*errain de *G*olf
9/	90 *D*egrés dans un *A*ngle *D*roit
10/	4 *A*s dans un *J*eu de *C*artes
11/	52 *S*emaines dans une *A*nnée
12/	24 *H*eures dans une *J*ournée
13/	1 *F*ois nest pas *C*outume
14/	11 *J*oueurs dans une *E*quipe de *F*oot
16/	64 *C*ases sur un *E*chiquier
17/	40 *J*ours et 40 *N*uits dans le *D*ésert
18/	3 *T*rou dans une *B*oule de *B*owling
19/	12 *O*eufs dans une *D*ouzaine
21/	*C*onte des 1001 *N*uits
23/	60 *S* econdes dans une *M*inute
24/	12 *A*pôtre de *J*ésus
25/	7 *N*ains de *B*lanche *N*eige
26/	*A*li * B*aba et les 40 *V*oleurs
27/	4 *P*oints *C*ardinaux : *N*ord *S*ud *O*uest *E*st
28/	6 *F*aces sur un *D*é


----------



## bonpat (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 


noooon
29 jours en février dans une année bissextile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

oki


----------



## bonpat (17 Mars 2003)

Résumé : Énigme n°9 :

6/	88 *T* sur un *P*
7/	32 *D F* pour que l*E G*
20/	10 *C* de *D*
22/	3 *C* de *B* : *J R B*

1/	Les 7 *M*erveilles du *M*onde
2/	5 *D*oigts dans une *M*ain	
3/	12 *S*ignes du *Z*odiaque
4/	54 *C*artes dans un *J*eu de *C*artes
5/	9 *P*lanètes dans le *S*ysteme *S*olaire
8/	18 *T*rou sur un *T*errain de *G*olf
9/	90 *D*egrés dans un *A*ngle *D*roit
10/	4 *A*s dans un *J*eu de *C*artes
11/	52 *S*emaines dans une *A*nnée
12/	24 *H*eures dans une *J*ournée
13/	1 *F*ois nest pas *C*outume
14/	11 *J*oueurs dans une *E*quipe de *F*oot
15/	29 *J*ours en *F*évrier dans une *A*nnée [/]B[/b]issextile
16/	64 *C*ases sur un *E*chiquier
17/	40 *J*ours et 40 *N*uits dans le *D*ésert
18/	3 *T*rou dans une *B*oule de *B*owling
19/	12 *O*eufs dans une *D*ouzaine
21/	*C*onte des 1001 *N*uits
23/	60 *S* econdes dans une *M*inute
24/	12 *A*pôtre de *J*ésus
25/	7 *N*ains de *B*lanche *N*eige
26/	*A*li * B*aba et les 40 *V*oleurs
27/	4 *P*oints *C*ardinaux : *N*ord *S*ud *O*uest *E*st
28/	6 *F*aces sur un *D*é


----------



## barbarella (17 Mars 2003)

plus d'idée


----------



## bonpat (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * plus d'idée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
L'est où Luc G ?


----------



## barbarella (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
L'est où Luc G ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

en train de sécher


----------



## barbarella (17 Mars 2003)

Eh bien voilà


----------



## RV (17 Mars 2003)

quand y a pu, y a pu.


----------



## bonpat (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * quand y a pu, y a pu.  * 

[/QUOTE]

un p'tit résumé RV ?


----------



## RV (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Eh bien voilà  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

il t'en manque 35


----------



## RV (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

un p'tit résumé RV ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

si tu veux pour ce qui reste  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



t'auras pas trop de mal


----------



## barbarella (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

il t'en manque 35  * 

[/QUOTE]






  il y a 28 questions


----------



## bonpat (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

il t'en manque 35  * 

[/QUOTE]
tu ne penses qu'à ça ...


----------



## RV (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
tu ne penses qu'à ça ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

pas du tout
je remarque lorsque cela approche d'un chiffre rond, c'est tout


----------



## barbarella (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

il t'en manque 35  * 

[/QUOTE]

manquait


----------



## bonpat (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

si tu veux pour ce qui reste  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



t'auras pas trop de mal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
un p'tit pour la route alors, 

Résumé : Énigme n°9 :

6/	88 *T* sur un *P*
7/	32 *D F* pour que l*E G*
20/	10 *C* de *D*
22/	3 *C* de *B* : *J R B*


----------



## RV (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

manquait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

de nos jours tout va si vite


----------



## RV (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
un p'tit pour la route alors, 

Résumé : Énigme n°9 :

6/	88 T sur un P
7/	32 D F pour que l?E G
20/	10 C de D
22/	3 C de B : J R B
* 

[/QUOTE]

non non merci, j'ai peur d'être surchargé


----------



## Luc G (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
L'est où Luc G ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

J'avais le blues, un fil plus loin.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Vous arrêtez jamais ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Comment vous voulez que je suive ?


----------



## bonpat (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 



J'avais le blues, un fil plus loin.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Vous arrêtez jamais ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Comment vous voulez que je suive ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
un p'tit résumé pour toi :

Résumé : Énigme n°9 :

6/	88 *T* sur un *P*
7/	32 *D F* pour que l*E G*
20/	10 *C* de *D*
22/	3 *C* de *B* : *J R B*

1/	Les 7 *M*erveilles du *M*onde
2/	5 *D*oigts dans une *M*ain	
3/	12 *S*ignes du *Z*odiaque
4/	54 *C*artes dans un *J*eu de *C*artes
5/	9 *P*lanètes dans le *S*ysteme *S*olaire
8/	18 *T*rou sur un *T*errain de *G*olf
9/	90 *D*egrés dans un *A*ngle *D*roit
10/	4 *A*s dans un *J*eu de *C*artes
11/	52 *S*emaines dans une *A*nnée
12/	24 *H*eures dans une *J*ournée
13/	1 *F*ois nest pas *C*outume
14/	11 *J*oueurs dans une *E*quipe de *F*oot
15/	29 *J*ours en *F*évrier dans une *A*nnée *B*issextile
16/	64 *C*ases sur un *E*chiquier
17/	40 *J*ours et 40 *N*uits dans le *D*ésert
18/	3 *T*rou dans une *B*oule de *B*owling
19/	12 *O*eufs dans une *D*ouzaine
21/	*C*onte des 1001 *N*uits
23/	60 *S* econdes dans une *M*inute
24/	12 *A*pôtre de *J*ésus
25/	7 *N*ains de *B*lanche *N*eige
26/	*A*li * B*aba et les 40 *V*oleurs
27/	4 *P*oints *C*ardinaux : *N*ord *S*ud *O*uest *E*st
28/	6 *F*aces sur un *D*é


----------



## RV (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 




J'avais le blues, un fil plus loin.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Vous arrêtez jamais ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Comment vous voulez que je suive ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

ben tu fais comme nous ?
 tu postes en faisant autre chose en même temps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pour l'heure on t'as laissé quelques restes, Bonpat va t'expliquer


----------



## barbarella (17 Mars 2003)

Bon courage Luc G, moi je vais dormir, bonne nuit à tous


----------



## bonpat (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Bon courage Luc G, moi je vais dormir, bonne nuit à tous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

'tanplan est couché déjà depuis 3 heures


----------



## RV (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * juste une question : pourquoi n'as tu pas mis la base 2 qui aurait conclu la suite : un rapport avec aldo peut-être ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



excuse je n'ai pas pu m'en empêcher 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

je n'ai toujours pas eu de réponse ?


----------



## bonpat (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

je n'ai toujours pas eu de réponse ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Au bout de huit jours de recherche j'aurai balancé 121 et j'aurai demandé le suivant...


----------



## RV (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Au bout de huit jours de recherche j'aurai balancé 121 et j'aurai demandé le suivant...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

t'avais le moral


----------



## bonpat (17 Mars 2003)

Gardez vos réponses pour demain. J'arrive au boulot à 7h00 et j'allume direct. Maintenant dodo...


----------



## Luc G (17 Mars 2003)

L'énigme a un gros défaut : d'habitude, t'arrives peinard à la fin, les copains ont fait tout le boulot, ils sont épuisés, trop pour s'apercevoir que c'est devenu facile.

t'arrives donc peinard, tout frais, tu ficelles le tout, t'as droit à l'admiration de la foule et tout : le bonheur, en somme.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Mais, là : t'arrives peinard, les copains ont fait tout le facile, on t'attend comme le messie

Et t'arrives la gueule enfarinée, prêt à épater la galerie. Bernique, il reste que le plus dur, bien trop dur pour ta petite tête.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai le blues, le blues, le blues.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bon, je vais faire un tour sur les forums techniques, je repasse arpès m'être lavé la tête de vos âneries et des miennes


----------



## RV (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Gardez vos réponses pour demain. J'arrive au boulot à 7h00 et j'allume direct. Maintenant dodo...    * 

[/QUOTE]

Tu travailles au boulot maintenat ?


----------



## RV (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * L'énigme a un gros défaut : d'habitude, t'arrives peinard à la fin, les copains ont fait tout le boulot, ils sont épuisés, trop pour s'apercevoir que c'est devenu facile.

t'arrives donc peinard, tout frais, tu ficelles le tout, t'as droit à l'admiration de la foule et tout : le bonheur, en somme.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Mais, là : t'arrives peinard, les copains ont fait tout le facile, on t'attend comme le messie

Et t'arrives la gueule enfarinée, prêt à épater la galerie. Bernique, il reste que le plus dur, bien trop dur pour ta petite tête.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai le blues, le blues, le blues.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bon, je vais faire un tour sur les forums techniques, je repasse arpès m'être lavé la tête de vos âneries et des miennes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## bonpat (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

Tu travailles au boulot maintenat ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
non j'déconnais ...


----------



## RV (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
non j'déconnais ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

tu m'as fait peur


----------



## Luc G (17 Mars 2003)

Toujours pas été voir le reste, juste histoire de meubler :

32 D, ça serait pas 32 dents ?

Sinon, je sens que plutôt que de chercher les vraies réponses, je vais en inventer


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (17 Mars 2003)

32 Daltons ? Ils etaient pas 4 ?


----------



## Luc G (17 Mars 2003)

Je suppose que tout le monde est au lit. Alors je profite du calme :

7) 32 Degrés Farenheit pour que l'eau gèle


----------



## barbarella (17 Mars 2003)

6 88 touches sur un piano


----------



## barbarella (17 Mars 2003)

20 10 commandements de Dieu


----------



## barbarella (17 Mars 2003)

22 3 couleurs de base : jaune rouge bleu


----------



## bonpat (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Je suppose que tout le monde est au lit. Alors je profite du calme :

7) 32 Degrés Farenheit pour que l'eau gèle
* 

[/QUOTE]
oki


----------



## bonpat (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 6 88 touches sur un piano   * 

[/QUOTE]
oki


----------



## bonpat (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 22 3 couleurs de base : jaune rouge bleu   * 

[/QUOTE]
oki


----------



## bonpat (17 Mars 2003)

J'ai l'impression que la nuit a porté conseil... 
Bravo à tous, vous m'avez impressionné une fois de plus. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Il ne me reste plus qu'à vous livrer la prochaine.
D'abord je bosse un peu, si si.


----------



## RV (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Je suppose que tout le monde est au lit. Alors je profite du calme :

7) 32 Degrés Farenheit pour que l'eau gèle
* 

[/QUOTE]

alors moi je dis françois Truffaut


----------



## bonpat (17 Mars 2003)

Enigme n°10 :

mackie se rend chez Alem pour aller chercher un G4. Ayant une voiture un peu vieille, il ne roule quà 30Km/h.
Une fois sa voiture chargée, celle-ci peine un peu et ne roule plus quà 20 Km/h pour rentrer.

Quelle aura été la *vitesse moyenne* de mackie sur lensemble du trajet ?


----------



## krystof (17 Mars 2003)

Il ne manque pas quelquechose là. Genre la distance ou le temps ?


----------



## bonpat (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Il ne manque pas quelquechose là. Genre la distance ou le temps ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

ben non !


----------



## krystof (17 Mars 2003)

C'est quoi comme modèle le G4. Je pense que ce petit détail a de l'importance


----------



## barbarella (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Enigme n°10 :

mackie se rend chez Alem pour aller chercher un G4. Ayant une voiture un peu vieille, il ne roule quà 30Km/h.
Une fois sa voiture chargée, celle-ci peine un peu et ne roule plus quà 20 Km/h pour rentrer.

Quelle aura été la vitesse moyenne de mackie sur lensemble du trajet ?
* 

[/QUOTE]

25 km/h


----------



## RV (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Enigme n°10 :

mackie se rend chez Alem pour aller chercher un G4. Ayant une voiture un peu vieille, il ne roule qu?à 30Km/h.
Une fois sa voiture chargée, celle-ci peine un peu et ne roule plus qu?à 20 Km/h pour rentrer.

Quelle aura été la vitesse moyenne de mackie sur l?ensemble du trajet ?
* 

[/QUOTE]

25 ?


----------



## bonpat (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

25 km/h  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Malheureusement non !


----------



## bonpat (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * C'est quoi comme modèle le G4. Je pense que ce petit détail a de l'importance  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

je comptais en parler dans le résumé... mais puisque tu me poses la question, c'est un gros G4.


----------



## Luc G (17 Mars 2003)

24 km/heure


----------



## maousse (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 24 km/heure   * 

[/QUOTE]bien vu luc !


----------



## bonpat (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 24 km/heure   * 

[/QUOTE]

bravo, je veux bien que tu expliques aux autres...


----------



## maousse (17 Mars 2003)

60/2,5=24


----------



## Luc G (17 Mars 2003)

Pour ne pas rentrer dans des explications mathématiques, le mieux pour ceux qui se posent la question est d'essayer sur 1 ou 2 exemples pour être convaincu :

Supposons qu'il y ait 60 kms à faire aller (et pareil retour) : ça donne 2h à l'aller, 3h au retour, 5h au total soit 24 km/h. Vous pouvez essayer sur un autre exemple, vous verrez que ça fait pareil.

C'est du même style que le calcul de la TVA : 20% sur le prix HT, ça fait pas 20% sur le prix TTC.

Autre rapprochement peut-être utile  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 si vous avez fait la moitié d'un trajet à 30 km/h, vous aurez beau rouler à 200 km/h ensuite, vous ne ferez pas du 115 km/h de moyenne  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si il y en a qui veulent, je peux vous balancer les équations (tout à l'heure, j'ai aussi du boulot  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## bonpat (19 Mars 2003)

Enigme n° 11 :

Armelle et Oupsy trouvent une boîte contenant des bagues.
Elles décident de vendre les bagues.
Elles touchent pour chaque bague autant deuro quil y avait de bagues dans la boite.
Elles reçurent leur argent en billets de 10 euro et , en plus, en monnaie, une somme inférieure à 10 euro.
Elles décidèrent de répartir largent en plaçant les billets dans la boite et en en prenant un, chacune à leur tour, jusquà ce quil nen reste plus.

*Armelle* : Ce nest pas juste, Oupsy, cest toi qui a pris le premier billet et cest encore toi qui prends le dernier, tu as reçu 10 euro de plus que moi.
*Oupsy* : Tu as raison Armelle, tu nas qua prendre toute la monnaie pour toi 
*Armelle* : Mais ce nest toujours pas juste, Oupsy. Tu mas donné en monnaie moins que 10 euro, tu men dois encore.
*Oupsy* : Cest vrai, je vais en plus te faire un chèque pour que nous ayons reçu chacune la même somme.

*De combien sera le chèque quOupsy doit faire à Armelle? *


----------



## bonpat (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Enigme n° 11 :

Armelle et Oupsy trouvent une boîte contenant des bagues.
Elles décident de vendre les bagues.
Elles touchent pour chaque bague autant deuro quil y avait de bagues dans la boite.
Elles reçurent leur argent en billets de 10 euro et , en plus, en monnaie, une somme inférieure à 10 euro.
Elles décidèrent de répartir largent en plaçant les billets dans la boite et en en prenant un, chacune à leur tour, jusquà ce quil nen reste plus.

Armelle : Ce nest pas juste, Oupsy, cest toi qui a pris le premier billet et cest encore toi qui prends le dernier, tu as reçu 10 euro de plus que moi.
Oupsy : Tu as raison Armelle, tu nas qua prendre toute la monnaie pour toi 
Armelle : Mais ce nest toujours pas juste, Oupsy. Tu mas donné en monnaie moins que 10 euro, tu men dois encore.
Oupsy : Cest vrai, je vais en plus te faire un chèque pour que nous ayons reçu chacune la même somme.

De combien sera le chèque quOupsy doit faire à Armelle?  * 

[/QUOTE]

je rappelle l'énigme pour les couches-tard....


----------



## Luc G (19 Mars 2003)

Tiens, c'est vrai, j'avais oublié de chercher.


----------



## Luc G (19 Mars 2003)

Je pense que c'est 2.

Mais j'ai des trous dans mon raisonnement : j'essaye d'être capable de le justifier complètement.


----------



## Luc G (19 Mars 2003)

Bon, je crois que j'y suis.


----------



## bonpat (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Bon, je crois que j'y suis.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
laisse un peu 'tanplan et Barbarella chercher ?


----------



## bonpat (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Bon, je crois que j'y suis.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
T'es découvreur d'énigme dans la vie ?


----------



## RV (19 Mars 2003)

est-ce que les pierres sur les bagues sont importantes ?
Si oui, y a-t-il une différence entre le saphir et le rubis ?  pour l'énigme j'entends


----------



## bonpat (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * est-ce que les pierres sur les bagues sont importantes ?
Si oui, y a-t-il une différence entre le saphir et le rubis ?  pour l'énigme j'entends  * 

[/QUOTE]

toute le même prix


----------



## RV (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

toute le même prix
* 

[/QUOTE]

la couleur alors ?


----------



## Luc G (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
T'es découvreur d'énigme dans la vie ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Non, pas du tout. Parfois ça m'amuse et je cherche. Et parfois, (pas toujours, loin s'en faut), je trouve. En fait, dans ce cas, je pense que ce qui m'aide, c'est d'avoir quelques bases mathématiques. Non pas que ce soit des maths compliquées mais je pense que ça aide à définir des cas et à éliminer.

par contre, quand je ne trouve pas et qu'on me dit la solution, je me trouve souvent couillon comme la lune de ne pas y avoir pensé : avantage, ça t'évite de te sentir trop malin parce que t'en as trouvé une. 

(Dans le cas présent, d'ailleurs, reste à vérifier que je ne me plante pas, on ne sait jamais)


----------



## bonpat (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

la couleur alors ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

non les bagues sont identiques et ont toutes le même prix.
Il n'y a pas de jeu de mot dans l'énoncé.


----------



## RV (19 Mars 2003)

Est-ce qu'il y a des alliances et est-ce important ?


----------



## bonpat (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * Est-ce qu'il y a des alliances et est-ce important ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non RV ceux sont des bagues mais des canards c'était pareil...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



L'énigme n'est que mathématiques.


----------



## RV (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
non RV ceux sont des bagues mais des canards c'était pareil...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



L'énigme n'est que mathématiques.   * 

[/QUOTE]


Y a-t-il une raison particulière pour que tu aies choisi des bagues plutôt que des canards ?
une raison cachée par exemple ?

Est-ce que la taille de la boîte est un indice important ? ou la mare dans le cas des canards ?


----------



## bonpat (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 


Y a-t-il une raison particulière pour que tu aies choisi des bagues plutôt que des canards ?
une raison cachée par exemple ?

Est-ce que la taille de la boîte est un indice important ? ou la mare dans le cas des canards ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

tu veux pas un résumé, par hasard ?


----------



## Luc G (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
Y a-t-il une raison particulière pour que tu aies choisi des bagues plutôt que des canards ?
une raison cachée par exemple ?* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est pour attirer les dames sur son énigme !


----------



## nato kino (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
laisse un peu 'tanplan et Barbarella chercher ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
Peux pas... Suis coincé en haut de la montagne avec le vieux Lao Tseu...
Pour l'instant, il ronfle. Il tient pas l'alcool le vieux...


----------



## barbarella (19 Mars 2003)

Est-ce le nombre de bagues est important ?

Est-un nombre impair ?

C'est quelle taille ?


----------



## bonpat (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Est-ce le nombre de bagues est important ?* 

[/QUOTE]
Tu le trouveras en résolvant l'énigme
Il faut vraiment partir de l'énoncé et y aller petit à petit.

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> *Est-un nombre impair ?* 

[/QUOTE]
Tu le trouveras en résolvant l'énigme
Les billets oui (dans l'énoncé)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> *C'est quelle taille ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
T'en veux une ?


----------



## barbarella (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> *   Est-ce le nombre de bagues est important ?* 

[/QUOTE]
<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Tu le trouveras en résolvant l'énigme
Il faut vraiment partir de l'énoncé et y aller petit à petit.* 

[/QUOTE]

Merci de ce renseignement


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> *  Est-un nombre impair ?* 

[/QUOTE]
<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Tu le trouveras en résolvant l'énigme
Les billets oui (dans l'énoncé)* 

[/QUOTE]

re-merci

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> *  C'est quelle taille ?* 

[/QUOTE]
<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * T'en veux une ?* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui, mais quand j'aurai trouvé, sinon ça risque de fausser mon raisonnement.


----------



## barbarella (19 Mars 2003)

Est-ce que le montant du chèque est important ?

Seul le raisonnement compte-t-il ?


----------



## bonpat (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que le montant du chèque est important ?

Seul le raisonnement compte-t-il ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
Le problème est exclusivement mathématiques.

Le montant du chèque est ce qu'il faut trouver pas vraiment important en soi.


----------



## barbarella (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Le problème est exclusivement mathématiques.
* 

[/QUOTE]

Qu'entends tu par là ?


----------



## bonpat (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Qu'entends tu par là ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

qu'il n'y a pas de jeu de mot.
Que les tailles, les couleurs ,les formes, les pierres des bagues ne comptent pas.
Elles sont toutes vendues au même prix!

C'est un peu un énoncé en poupée russe, chaque phrase apporte la clef pour l'étape suivante (si on veut).

J'ai la douloureuse impression de fatiguer tout le monde avec mes énigmes.


----------



## barbarella (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

qu'il n'y a pas de jeu de mot.
Que les tailles, les couleurs ,les formes, les pierres des bagues ne comptent pas.
Elles sont toutes vendues au même prix!

C'est un peu un énoncé en poupée russe, chaque phrase apporte la clef pour l'étape suivante (si on veut).

J'ai la douloureuse impression de fatiguer tout le monde avec mes énigmes.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

Je te confirme qu'il s'agit bien d'une impression, laisse nous le temps de réfléchir, on est pas des machines


----------



## barbarella (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

qu'il n'y a pas de jeu de mot.
Que les tailles, les couleurs ,les formes, les pierres des bagues ne comptent pas.
Elles sont toutes vendues au même prix!

C'est un peu un énoncé en poupée russe, chaque phrase apporte la clef pour l'étape suivante (si on veut).

J'ai la douloureuse impression de fatiguer tout le monde avec mes énigmes.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]Enigme n° 11 :

1-*Armelle et Oupsy trouvent une boîte contenant des bagues.*

2 *Elles décident de vendre les bagues.*

3 *Elles touchent pour chaque bague autant deuro quil y avait de bagues dans la boite.*

4 *Elles reçurent leur argent en billets de 10 euro et , en plus, en monnaie, une somme inférieure à 10 euro.*

5 *Elles décidèrent de répartir largent en plaçant les billets dans la boite et en en prenant un, chacune à leur tour, jusquà ce quil nen reste plus.*

Armelle : Ce nest pas juste, Oupsy, cest toi qui a pris le premier billet et cest encore toi qui prends le dernier, tu as reçu 10 euro de plus que moi.
Oupsy : Tu as raison Armelle, tu nas qua prendre toute la monnaie pour toi
Armelle : Mais ce nest toujours pas juste, Oupsy. Tu mas donné en monnaie moins que 10 euro, tu men dois encore.
Oupsy : Cest vrai, je vais en plus te faire un chèque pour que nous ayons reçu chacune la même somme.

De combien sera le chèque quOupsy doit faire à Armelle?

Donc : Oupsy a reçu 10 euros de plus qu'Armelle, mais Armelle a reçu la monnaie, le montant du chèque est de 10 euros moins le montant en monnaie qu'Armelle a reçu.

C'est ça


----------



## bonpat (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> *

De combien sera le chèque quOupsy doit faire à Armelle?

Donc : Oupsy a reçu 10 euros de plus qu'Armelle, mais Armelle a reçu la monnaie, le montant du chèque est de 10 euros moins le montant en monnaie qu'Armelle a reçu.

C'est ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est presque cela : c'est la moitié de ce que tu dis pour que chacune aie la même somme.
Mais ce qu'il faut trouver c'est le montant de ce chèque.


----------



## barbarella (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

C'est presque cela : c'est la moitié de ce que tu dis pour que chacune aie la même somme.
Mais ce qu'il faut trouver c'est le montant de ce chèque.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Cinq euros ?


----------



## bonpat (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Cinq euros ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non cela ne peut pas être cinq euro, cela voudrait dire qu'il n'y avait pas de monnaie;
par ex :
après le partage des billets
Oupsy = 3 billets
Armelle = 2 billets + monnaie

si oupsy donne cinq euro on a :
oupsy = 2,5 billets
Armelle = 2,5 billets + monnaie
donc monnaie = 0

Donc cela ne va pas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Veux-tu une aide pas à pas ?


----------



## barbarella (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 


Veux-tu une aide pas à pas ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Non..., enfin oui


----------



## barbarella (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 


Veux-tu une aide pas à pas ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ..., enfin oui


----------



## bonpat (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ..., enfin oui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Enigme n° 11 :

Armelle et Oupsy trouvent une boîte contenant des bagues.
Elles décident de vendre les bagues.

Elles touchent pour chaque bague autant deuro quil y avait de bagues dans la boite. 
* 

[/QUOTE]   

que peut on en conclure ?


----------



## barbarella (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

que peut on en conclure ?    * 

[/QUOTE]

Que s'il y avait dix bagues dans la boîte, elles touchent dix euros par bague (par exemple)


----------



## Luc G (20 Mars 2003)

Tu es bonne pâte, Bonpat


----------



## bonpat (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Que s'il y avait dix bagues dans la boîte, elles touchent dix euros par bague (par exemple)    * 

[/QUOTE]

bien, elles touchent donc combien ?

et s'il y avait 9 bagues, elles touchent combiens ?

et s'il y avait n bagues, elles touchent combiens ?

on y va tout doux, n'aie pas peur


----------



## barbarella (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

bien, elles touchent donc combien ?

et s'il y avait 9 bagues, elles touchent combiens ?

et s'il y avait n bagues, elles touchent combiens ?

on y va tout doux, n'aie pas peur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

10 bagues = 10 X 10 = 100 euros

9 bagues =  9 X 10 = 90 euros

n bagues = n X 10 =  n0 euros


----------



## bonpat (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

10 bagues = 10 X 10 = 100 euros

9 bagues =  9 X 10 = 90 euros

n bagues = n X 10 =  n0 euros    * 

[/QUOTE]

Non elles touchent autant d'euro par bague qu'il y a de bagues.

S'il y a 9 bagues, elles touchent combien d'euro par bague ?
et combien d'euro en tout ?

S'il y a n bagues, elles touchent combien d'euro par bague ,
et combien d'euro en tout ?

Barbarella vous écoutez dans le fond ??


----------



## barbarella (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Non elles touchent autant d'euro par bague qu'il y a de bagues.

S'il y a 9 bagues, elles touchent combien d'euro par bague ?
et combien d'euro en tout ?*

[/QUOTE]

9 euros par bague 

9 X9 = 81

S'il y a n bagues, elles touchent combien d'euro par bague ,
et combien d'euro en tout ?

Barbarella vous écoutez dans le fond ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







   [/b] 

[/QUOTE]

 n X n


----------



## bonpat (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

 n X n  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

bien nous y voilà et maintenant : 

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Elles décidèrent de répartir largent en plaçant les billets dans la boite et en en prenant un, chacune à leur tour, jusquà ce quil nen reste plus.

Armelle : Ce nest pas juste, Oupsy, cest toi qui a pris le premier billet   et cest encore toi qui prends le dernier  , tu as reçu 10 euro de plus que moi.
* 

[/QUOTE] 

Que peut on en conclure ?


----------



## bonpat (20 Mars 2003)

Je vais me coucher, la suite demain....


----------



## barbarella (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Que peut on en conclure ?    * 

[/QUOTE]

Il n'y a qu'un billet, c'est ça,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 dis que c'est ça


----------



## alèm (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Je vais me coucher, la suite demain....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

bonne nuti alors !!


----------



## barbarella (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Je vais me coucher, la suite demain....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est le genre de chose que je ne supporte pas, bonne nuit quand même


----------



## Luc G (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Il n'y a qu'un billet, c'est ça,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 dis que c'est ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ben, non, c'est pas ça.
Allez, encore un effort, Barbarella. Tu as déjà une petite idée du montant total (nxn). Il faut continuer à essayer de voir ce qu'on peut savoir en plus sur ce montant.


----------



## RV (20 Mars 2003)

est-ce que l'énigme n°12 pourrait être : *Qui est Armelle ?*


----------



## barbarella (20 Mars 2003)

Enigme n° 11 :

Armelle et Oupsy trouvent une boîte contenant des bagues.
Elles décident de vendre les bagues.
Elles touchent pour chaque bague autant deuro quil y avait de bagues dans la boite.
Elles reçurent leur argent en billets de 10 euro et , en plus, en monnaie, une somme inférieure à 10 euro.
Elles décidèrent de répartir largent en plaçant les billets dans la boite et en en prenant un, chacune à leur tour, jusquà ce quil nen reste plus.

*Armelle* : Ce nest pas juste, Oupsy, cest toi qui a pris le premier billet et cest encore toi qui prends le dernier, tu as reçu 10 euro de plus que moi.
*Oupsy* : Tu as raison Armelle, tu nas qua prendre toute la monnaie pour toi 
*Armelle* : Mais ce nest toujours pas juste, Oupsy. Tu mas donné en monnaie moins que 10 euro, tu men dois encore.
*Oupsy* : Cest vrai, je vais en plus te faire un chèque pour que nous ayons reçu chacune la même somme.

*De combien sera le chèque quOupsy doit faire à Armelle? *

*barbarella* arrive. " Vous en faites pas les filles je m'en occupe, donnez moi la boîte" et elle s'en va son butin sous le bras . 

Combien va-t-elle toucher, sachant que dans la boîte il y a N bagues estimée chacune à N euros?


----------



## RV (20 Mars 2003)

fais gaffe, il paraît que c'est des canards déguisés en bagues


----------



## bonpat (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Il n'y a qu'un billet, c'est ça,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 dis que c'est ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu ne me feras pas craquer Barbarella. Tu devais vraiment être dure avec tes profs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Elles se distribuent l'une après l'autre les billets. 

Celle qui a le premier billet est celle qui a le dernier billet donc ...


----------



## bonpat (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

bonne nuti alors !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu as essayé d'être aimable pour une fois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ce post peut être censuré, je m'en fous, j'ai très bon caractère.


----------



## bonpat (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * est-ce que l'énigme n°12 pourrait être : Qui est Armelle ?



















* 

[/QUOTE]

Avec un peu d'astuce, d'espièglerie...   bonpat


----------



## bonpat (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * fais gaffe, il paraît que c'est des canards déguisés en bagues 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui mais dans chaque canard il y a un chat...


----------



## Luc G (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Enigme n° 11 :
Combien va-t-elle toucher, sachant que dans la boîte il y a N bagues estimée chacune à N euros?    * 

[/QUOTE]
5 kilos d'oranges, dans une boîte avec des barreaux.


----------



## barbarella (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> *  Posté à l'origine par bonpat: Elles décidèrent de répartir largent en plaçant les billets dans la boite et en en prenant un, chacune à leur tour, jusquà ce quil nen reste plus.

Armelle : Ce nest pas juste, Oupsy, cest toi qui a pris le premier billet et cest encore toi qui prends le dernier , tu as reçu 10 euro de plus que moi.  * 

[/QUOTE]


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Que peut on en conclure ?    * 

[/QUOTE]


Il y a plus que quatre bagues

Il y a un nombre impair de billet, mais plus que 1,

Et d'après mes calculs le montant du chèque devrait être de 4 euros.


----------



## bonpat (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Il y a plus que quatre bagues * 

[/QUOTE]
Je ne vois pas pourquoi? mais on ne s'intéresse pas au nombre de bagues en définitive...

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Il y a un nombre impair de billet, mais plus que 1 * 

[/QUOTE]
Oui, clap ! clap !

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Et d'après mes calculs le montant du chèque devrait être de 4 euros.    * 

[/QUOTE]
Non, mais cela vient peut-être de tes calculs...


----------



## Luc G (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Non, mais cela vient peut-âtre de tes calculs...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Barbarella, au tableau !


----------



## bonpat (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Barbarella, au tableau !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







* 

[/QUOTE]











Ne perds pas courage.
je te prépare un autre renseignement...


----------



## bonpat (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> Enigme n° 11 :

Elles reçurent leur argent en billets de 10 euro et , en plus, en monnaie, une somme inférieure à 10 euro.


[/QUOTE]

Résumé :
-Le montant reçu total est un carré
-Le nombre de billet de 10 euro est impair

La somme reçu est composée de x  billets de 10 euro  et   d'une somme y inférieure à 10 euro.  

Comment pourrait on écrire cette somme ?


----------



## barbarella (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Résumé :
-Le montant reçu total est un carré
-Le nombre de billet de 10 euro est impair

La somme reçu est composée de x  billets de 10 euro  et   d'une somme y inférieure à 10 euro.  

Comment pourrait on écrire cette somme ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

n X n = n2 = x X 10 + m 

(x=nbre impair)
(m=monnaie)

montant du chèque = 10 - m


----------



## Luc G (20 Mars 2003)

ça avance, Barbarella.

par contre, à la fin pour le montant du chèque : 10-m, réfléchis-encore un peu.


----------



## barbarella (20 Mars 2003)

m&lt;10

et m doit être la monnaie d'un nombre impair de billet, 

et je dis 2 euros 

512 = 51 billets de 10 euros + 2 euros


----------



## Luc G (20 Mars 2003)

1) il faut piger pourquoi m ne peut pas être n'importe quel chiffre. Tu dis 2 (enfin sur ce coup, tout à l'heure c'était autre chose  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Pourquoi est-ce 2 (à supposer que ce soit 2, et pas de bol, m n'est pas égal à 2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

2) ce que bonpat demande, ce n'est pas le montant m de la monnaie qui reste mais le montant du chèque (c'est évidemment lié, mais ce n'est pas la même chose : ce n'est pas m, ni tout à fait 10-m).


----------



## barbarella (20 Mars 2003)

Je sais plus où j'en suis


----------



## barbarella (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 1) il faut piger pourquoi m ne peut pas être n'importe quel chiffre. Tu dis 2 (enfin sur ce coup, tout à l'heure c'était autre chose  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Pourquoi est-ce 2 (à supposer que ce soit 2, et pas de bol, m n'est pas égal à 2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

2) ce que bonpat demande, ce n'est pas le montant m de la monnaie qui reste mais le montant du chèque (c'est évidemment lié, mais ce n'est pas la même chose : ce n'est pas m, ni tout à fait 10-m).

* 

[/QUOTE]

Ok je me suis trompée, ne serait-ce pas 8 euros ?


----------



## barbarella (20 Mars 2003)

Finalement, en réfléchissant bien :

je reviens à 4 euros

m = 6 donc inférieur à 10

nbre de billets = 3 donc impair

36 = produit de la vente, mais ça marche aussi avec 196, 256

10 - 6 = 4

et puis j'en ai marre


----------



## bonpat (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Finalement, en réfléchissant bien :

je reviens à 4 euros
m = 6 donc inférieur à 10

nbre de billets = 3 donc impair

36 = produit de la vente, mais ça marche aussi avec 196, 256

10 - 6 = 4

et puis j'en ai marre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

Ne craque pas tu es très proche de la solution.
Il faut chercher comment obtenir un carré dont le nombre de dizaine est impair.

(xy)2 = (10x + y)2 = 100x2 + 20xy + y2

or 100x2 donne toujours un nombre de dizaine pair (10x2 exactement) et 20 xy donne toujours un nombre de dizaine pair (2xy exactement) donc pour pouvoir obtenir un nombre de billet de 10 euro impair, il faut que la dizaine de y2 soit impair.

A partir de là tu peux finir le raisonnement...


----------



## bonpat (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 
nbre de billets = 3 donc impair

36 = produit de la vente, mais ça marche aussi avec 196, 256*


[/QUOTE]

Ne cherche pas à savoir combien vaut une bague ou combien il y en a ...
on ne peut pas le savoir et cela ne sert à rien pour résoudre l'énigme. 

bon maintenant au tableau


----------



## barbarella (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Ne cherche pas à savoir combien vaut une bague ou combien il y en a ...
on ne peut pas le savoir et cela ne sert à rien pour résoudre l'énigme. 

bon maintenant au tableau  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Là il faut que j'y aille, Armelle n'a qu'a donner la moitié de la monnaie à Oupsy et Oupsy lui donne un billet, si c'est ça je me mets à la fenêtre et chante la Marseillaise à tue tête.


----------



## bonpat (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Là il faut que j'y aille, Armelle n'a qu'a donner la moitié de la monnaie à Oupsy et Oupsy lui donne un billet, si c'est ça je me mets à la fenêtre et chante la Marseillaise à tue tête.   * 

[/QUOTE]

Si tu fais cela le problème est inversé, c'est Armelle qui devra faire un chèque à Oupsy ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu veux plus réfléchir ?


----------



## Luc G (20 Mars 2003)

Elle va y arriver, je sens qu'elle va y arriver.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Là il faut que j'y aille, Armelle n'a qu'a donner la moitié de la monnaie à Oupsy et Oupsy lui donne un billet, si c'est ça je me mets à la fenêtre et chante la Marseillaise à tue tête.   * 

[/QUOTE]


allez Barbarella !  allez Barbarella !  allez Barbarella !  reviens vite pour donner la réponse histoire qu'on passe à la suivante


----------



## barbarella (21 Mars 2003)

Voilà, j'ai très longuement réfléchi. En fait le but de l'histoire c'est qu'Armelle et Oupsy, aient la même somme à la fin (là, je me surprend moi-même) donc elle prennent tout l'argent et le divise en deux. Si elle ont un problème de monnaie le tabac du coin est ouvert, le patron, un type très sympa leur fera la monnaie. Et si ça leur convient pas, qu'elles se démm####.


----------



## Luc G (21 Mars 2003)

Mais tu y es, Barbarella, tu y es. Dans un de tes derniers posts, tu énumérais des cas, ça y était presque. Il suffit de reprendre ça, mais en plus simple et de regarder ce que l'équation qu'a écrit Bonpat implique.


----------



## barbarella (21 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Mais tu y es, Barbarella, tu y es. Dans un de tes derniers posts, tu énumérais des cas, ça y était presque. Il suffit de reprendre ça, mais en plus simple et de regarder ce que l'équation qu'a écrit Bonpat implique.   * 

[/QUOTE]

Tu veux dire ça : (xy)2 = (10x + y)2 = 100x2 + 20xy + y2
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Non, non je ne suis pas du genre à me prendre la tête, avec des âneries comme ça. Je persiste, elle divise l'argent en deux et basta.


----------



## Luc G (21 Mars 2003)

Oui, il suffit de s'intéresser à y2, sachant que y est plus petit que 10.


----------



## bonpat (21 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Tu veux dire ça : (xy)2 = (10x + y)2 = 100x2 + 20xy + y2
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


[/QUOTE]

Je vais te tenir par la main. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Peux tu me dire quels sont les carrés des nombres inférieurs à 10 qui ont un nombre de dizaine impair?


----------



## barbarella (21 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Je vais te tenir par la main. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Peux tu me dire quels sont les carrés des nombres inférieurs à 10 qui ont un nombre de dizaine impair?
* 

[/QUOTE]

36, 16 mais ça je l'ai déjà dis .


----------



## Luc G (21 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

36, 16 mais ça je l'ai déjà dis .   * 

[/QUOTE]

Sachant cela tu connais le dernier chiffre de la somme totale touchée par Armelle et Oupsy et donc...


----------



## barbarella (21 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Sachant cela tu connais le dernier chiffre de la somme totale touchée par Armelle et Oupsy et donc...   * 

[/QUOTE]

Comme je l'ai déjà dis le montant du chèque est de 10 - 6 = 4 euros.


----------



## nato kino (21 Mars 2003)

4 euros ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'était pas un vrai Rembrandt... 
Té faite avoir !!


----------



## bonpat (21 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Comme je l'ai déjà dis le montant du chèque est de 10 - 6 = 4 euros.   * 

[/QUOTE]

Désolé mais tu fais une toute petite erreur sur la fin, si Oupsy a touché 4 euro de plus qu'Armelle, elle doit donc lui faire un chèque de* ...... (?) euro*   pour qu"elles aient la même somme.


----------



## barbarella (21 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

et je dis 2 euros 

* 

[/QUOTE]

Je crois que personne ne lit mes messages, c'est quoi ça ? hein


----------



## bonpat (21 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Je crois que personne ne lit mes messages, c'est quoi ça ? hein  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

Je savais dès le début que tu avais trouvé mais je voulais que tu expliques la réponse à Luc G qui peinait un peu.


----------



## Luc G (21 Mars 2003)

Bravo, Barbarella, je ne sais pas comment on ferait si tu n'étais pas là. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Et bravo pour ta persévérance. Comme disait notre bon la Fontaine : "Patience et longueur de temps font plus que force ni que rage"


----------



## bonpat (21 Mars 2003)

Enigme n° 12 : (Sans Armelle et Oupsy.)

Un  sot  gallopait sur son cheval à vive allure
malheureusement il ne pouvait tenir sa monture
dans une main il tenait fièrement de son roi le  sceau 
et de l'autre on ne sait pourquoi, plein d'eau, un  seau 

Le cheval se cabra et les trois  [so]   tombèrent. 

Comment doit on écrire   [so]  , ici retranscrit en phonétique ?


----------



## Luc G (21 Mars 2003)

Celle-là, je la connais


----------



## RV (21 Mars 2003)

Le sot, le seau et le sceau tombent du cheval


----------



## bonpat (21 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * Le sot, le seau et le sceau tombent du cheval 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Désolé RV, je crois que tu as bon mais j'ai un trou de mémoire et je ne suis plus sûr de rien. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Attendons que Luc G me sorte de la mouise.


----------



## barbarella (21 Mars 2003)

Si, si c'est ça


----------



## Luc G (21 Mars 2003)

Absolument : ce n'est pas parce que les trois mots se prononcent pareil qu'on peut les désigner par un même mot. On ne peut écrire ni les trois sceaux, ni les trois sots, ni les trois seaux.

Le fait qu'ils soient homonymes ne change rien à l'affaire : c'est la même chose que si tu tombes un marteau et une scie ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais non, je n'ai rien dit, Barbarella  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) : tu ne peux pas dire les deux marteaux tombent ou les deux scies tombent.


----------



## bonpat (21 Mars 2003)

Enigme 13 :

Armelle et Oupsy ? Nous les avons    [voir]  partir en voiture hier.

Trouver la ou les réponse(s) possible(s) :
  [*]   vu    [*]  vus    [*]  vue    [*] <font color="green"> vues 
 </font>


----------



## Luc G (21 Mars 2003)

Bordel, j'ai pas mon Grévisse sur moi.


----------



## bonpat (21 Mars 2003)

Barbarella, il n'y pas de maths dans celle-ci.... revient !!


----------



## barbarella (21 Mars 2003)

C'est quoi le piège ? Enfin je dis :

Nous les avons vues partir en voiture hier.


----------



## bonpat (21 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * C'est quoi le piège ? Enfin je dis :

Nous les avons vues partir en voiture hier.   * 

[/QUOTE]

Malheureusement non !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enfin tu peux donner les solutions une par une mais je préférerais que tu m'énonces la règle.


----------



## barbarella (21 Mars 2003)

Nous les avons vues partir en voiture hier. 

Vues est bien accordé si son COD, les, est bel et bien le sujet sous-entendu (celui qui fait laction) de partir. Sinon, vues aurait dû être invariable (masculin singulier).


----------



## bonpat (21 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Nous les avons vues partir en voiture hier. 

Vues est bien accordé si son COD, les, est bel et bien le sujet sous-entendu (celui qui fait laction) de partir. Sinon, vues aurait dû être invariable (masculin singulier).
* 

[/QUOTE]

On doit écrire :
 <font color="green"> 
Armelle et Oupsy ? Nous les avons vu partir en voiture hier.  </font>  

alors maintenant : pourquoi ?


----------



## Luc G (21 Mars 2003)

Je connaissais (ou pensais connaître 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) la bonne réponse mais pour la règle, j'ai oublié de regarder le Grévisse à midi.

C'est parce qu'il y a un infinitif derrière mais je ne sais plus la règle exacte.


----------



## bonpat (22 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> *
C'est parce qu'il y a un infinitif derrière mais je ne sais plus la règle exacte.   * 

[/QUOTE]

En effet c'est une exception à la règle dès que le participe passé est suivi d'un infinitif, il ne s'accorde pas.

Elle se comprends facilement car logique.
Ce n'est pas "elles" ou "les" qu'on a vu mais le fait de partir en voiture.


----------



## barbarella (22 Mars 2003)

C'est déjà fini


----------



## Luc G (22 Mars 2003)

Pour ce genre de règles qu'on apprend dans sa prime jeunesse et que le temps se charge de vous faire oublier, ça aide souvent (pour éviter le pile ou face) de prendre d'autres exemples avec la même construction mais qui sont plus "parlants" à l'oreille.

Par exemple, pour le cas donné par Bonpat, en essayant "de jolies filles m'ont vu débarquer sur la plage, manifestement, je les ai *faites* rêver".

On voit bien que la phrase, écrite (et surtout prononcée) comme ça, passe mal.


----------



## barbarella (22 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Pour ce genre de règles qu'on apprend dans sa prime jeunesse et que le temps se charge de vous faire oublier, ça aide souvent (pour éviter le pile ou face) de prendre d'autres exemples avec la même construction mais qui sont plus "parlants" à l'oreille.

Par exemple, pour le cas donné par Bonpat, en essayant "de jolies filles m'ont vu débarquer sur la plage, manifestement, je les ai faites rêver".

On voit bien que la phrase, écrite (et surtout prononcée) comme ça, passe mal. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Mais c'est juste la grammaire, qui est en cause


----------



## bonpat (24 Mars 2003)

Énigme n°14 :

Pour la Saint Patrick, Armelle et Oupsy sont allées voir un défilé de jeunes, fringants et beaux  irlandais.

*Armelle* : Cétait magnifique. Sais-tu combien ils étaient ?
*Oupsy* : Pas plus que 7000.
*Armelle* : Cest tout ce dont tu te souviens ?
*Oupsy* : Quand le maître de cérémonie voulu les grouper en rangées de 10, 9, 8, 7, 6, 5, 4, 3 et 2 hommes, il en manquait à chaque fois un dans la dernière rangée.
*Armelle* : Ne serait-ce pas le fantôme dOGuiness qui est venu hanter les rangs ? Toujours est-il que maintenant je sais combien ils étaient

Combien dirlandais ont défilés en plus du maître de cérémonie ?


----------



## barbarella (24 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Énigme n°14 :

Pour la Saint Patrick, Armelle et Oupsy sont allé voir un défilé de jeunes, fringants et beaux  irlandais.


* 

[/QUOTE]

J'étais même pas au courant


----------



## bonpat (24 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

J'étais même pas au courant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je peux remplacer les irlandais par des bagues...


----------



## Luc G (24 Mars 2003)

Je crois que j'ai la réponse.
Allez, barbarella, c'est simple


----------



## bonpat (24 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Je crois que j'ai la réponse.
Allez, barbarella, c'est simple  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Barbarella !, Barbarella !

allez tous avec moi les enfants :

Barbarella !, Barbarella !
Barbarella !, Barbarella !


----------



## peel.emma (24 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

En effet c'est une exception à la règle dès que le participe passé est suivi d'un infinitif, il ne s'accorde pas.

ça dépend du verbe à l'infinitf : en fait la question est de savoir qui fait quoi. Dans je les ai faites rêver, c'est j'ai fait elles rêver, donc c'est faites, en fait, je crois bien, comme je les ai vues partir : j'ai vu elles partir; ça marche aussi avec je les ai faites rôtir aux petits oignons, mais là je suis moins sûre, je ne suis pas certaine qu'elles soient sujets de l'action de l'infinitif.  *


----------



## peel.emma (24 Mars 2003)

bon, l'exemple aux petits oignons était bien, mais tout cela est une erreur grossière et indigne : le partcipe passé fait suivi d'un infinitif ne s'accorde jamais, pour laissé c'est au choix, mais pour tous les autres, on accorde selon que le COD l'est du verbe recteur ou non.


----------



## bonpat (24 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * bon, l'exemple aux petits oignons était bien, mais tout cela est une erreur grossière et indigne : le partcipe passé fait suivi d'un infinitif ne s'accorde jamais, pour laissé c'est au choix, mais pour tous les autres, on accorde selon que le COD l'est du verbe recteur ou non.
* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu écris trop vite, j'ai pas compris ce que tu voulais dire?


----------



## bonpat (24 Mars 2003)

emma attache toi à l'énigme en cours, c'est déjà dur d'en suivre une (demande à Barbarella)


----------



## Luc G (24 Mars 2003)

J'ai été revoir sur le Grévisse :

Emma, dans l'usage, c'est effectivement une règle du genre de ce que tu dis qui prévaut en général : on accorde si le complément se rapporte au participe, on n'accorde pas s'il se rapporte à l'infinitif (j'insiste pas, il y en a plus d'une page sur le Grévisse sans compter les cas particuliers.)

Mais fait+infinitif est un cas particulier : fait ne représente pas vraiment un participe passé, c'est une construction donnant à la phrase un sens "causatif" (c'est beau, la grammaire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Fait ne s'accorde donc jamais quand il est suivi d'un infinitif (la règle est aussi dans le Littré).

Pour terminer, certains grammariens considère que l'accord ne devrait jamais se faire, quel que soit le participe passé et l'infinitif. Mais l'usage répond plutôt en gros à la logique que tu énonçais, mais pas pour "fait".

je ne me sens pas très clair (moi, j'ai tendance à travailler "à l'oreille"), donc allez voir "grévisse, chapitre Participe passé"


----------



## peel.emma (24 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * emma attache toi à l'énigme en cours, c'est déjà dur d'en suivre une (demande à Barbarella)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

zut zut zut, c'est quoi nl'énigme en cours (j'avais le nez dans le bled, me suis laissé(e?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) saisir par la beauté des subordonnées conjonctives.


----------



## peel.emma (24 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

On doit écrire :
 <font color="green"> 
Armelle et Oupsy ? Nous les avons vu partir en voiture hier.  </font>  

alors maintenant : pourquoi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ah non, là, non, je m'insurge!!!! l'accord se fait, ou alors c'est qu'il est ivre!!!!!! (c'est la bonne énigme, ce coup-ci?)


----------



## peel.emma (24 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Énigme n°14 :

Pour la Saint Patrick, Armelle et Oupsy sont allées voir un défilé de jeunes, fringants et beaux  irlandais.

Armelle : C&amp;#8217;était magnifique. Sais-tu combien ils étaient ?
Oupsy : Pas plus que 7000.
Armelle : C&amp;#8217;est tout ce dont tu te souviens ?
Oupsy : Quand le maître de cérémonie voulu les grouper en rangées de 10, 9, 8, 7, 6, 5, 4, 3 et 2 hommes, il en manquait à chaque fois un dans la dernière rangée.
Armelle : Ne serait-ce pas le fantôme d&amp;#8217;O&amp;#8217;Guiness qui est venu hanter les rangs ? Toujours est-il que maintenant je sais combien ils étaient&amp;#8230;

Combien d&amp;#8217;irlandais ont défilés en plus du maître de cérémonie ?
* 

[/QUOTE]

je veux pas d'énigmes de maths!!! mais il y a une faute de français : Irlandais, avec une majuscule, et hop!


----------



## peel.emma (24 Mars 2003)

7000 tout juste!


----------



## peel.emma (24 Mars 2003)

zut et zut, je crois que je suis la seule à jouer, maintenant...


----------



## bonpat (24 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 

je veux pas d'énigmes de maths!!! mais il y a une faute de français : Irlandais, avec une majuscule, et hop!  * 

[/QUOTE]

Pourquoi veux-tu mettre une majuscule à irlandais ?!?

_(m'inquiètes...)_


----------



## bonpat (24 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 7000 tout juste!   * 

[/QUOTE]

s'ils étaient 7000 en les groupant par rangées de 2, la dernière serait complète (3500 rangées de 2) ce n'est donc pas la bonne réponse !

Cherche encore ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Si tu persévères tu seras aidée (n'est ce pas Luc G ?)


----------



## barbarella (24 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Énigme n°14 :

Pour la Saint Patrick, Armelle et Oupsy sont allées voir un défilé de jeunes, fringants et beaux  irlandais.

Armelle : Cétait magnifique. Sais-tu combien ils étaient ?
Oupsy : Pas plus que 7000.
Armelle : Cest tout ce dont tu te souviens ?
Oupsy : Quand le maître de cérémonie voulu les grouper en rangées de 10, 9, 8, 7, 6, 5, 4, 3 et 2 hommes, il en manquait à chaque fois un dans la dernière rangée.
Armelle : Ne serait-ce pas le fantôme dOGuiness qui est venu hanter les rangs ? Toujours est-il que maintenant je sais combien ils étaient

Combien dirlandais ont défilés en plus du maître de cérémonie ?
* 

[/QUOTE]

Allez, au pif : 

un multiple de 10, 9, 8, 7, 6, 5, 4, 3, 2, - 1

mais j'ai pas encore pris mon café


----------



## nato kino (24 Mars 2003)

Mais où vont-ils chercher tout ça...?!


----------



## Luc G (24 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Allez, au pif : 

un multiple de 10, 9, 8, 7, 6, 5, 4, 3, 2, - 1

mais j'ai pas encore pris mon café  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

1) le "-1" m'échappe un peu, ça donne quoi les "- irlandais", ils sont plus anglais ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2) sinon, tu y es presque : mais attention, il en manque 1 dans chaque rangée, et donc ce n'est pas tout à fait ce que tu dis, mais presque


----------



## bonpat (24 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Allez, au pif : 

un multiple de 10, 9, 8, 7, 6, 5, 4, 3, 2, - 1

mais j'ai pas encore pris mon café  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

Bon café !

Pour information :
10 x 9 x 8 x 7 x 6 x 5 x 4 x 3 x 2 = 3 628 800

ça fait beaucoup de beaux irlandais (Irlandais pour peel)


----------



## peel.emma (24 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

1) le "-1" m'échappe un peu, ça donne quoi les "- irlandais", ils sont plus anglais ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2) sinon, tu y es presque : mais attention, il en manque 1 dans chaque rangée, et donc ce n'est pas tout à fait ce que tu dis, mais presque  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Mais Barbarella a raison : s'il en manque un à chaque fois dans la DERNIERE rangée, il faut ajouter 10,9,8,7,6,5,4,3,2,et soustraire 1. Ca fait 53. Et 7000 ça se divise par 53, et je ne comprends pas où j'ai merdé....


----------



## peel.emma (24 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Pourquoi veux-tu mettre une majuscule à irlandais ?!?

(m'inquiètes...) * 

[/QUOTE]
Parce que c'est un nom propre dans ce cas, comme quand on dit les Français : ce n'est pas un adjectif.


----------



## peel.emma (24 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Bon café !

Pour information :
10 x 9 x 8 x 7 x 6 x 5 x 4 x 3 x 2 = 3 628 800

ça fait beaucoup de beaux irlandais (Irlandais pour peel)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

on les multipàlie pas, on les ajoute... mais s'ils sont beaux, on les prend aussi multipliés


----------



## bonpat (24 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 
Parce que c'est un nom propre dans ce cas, comme quand on dit les Français : ce n'est pas un adjectif.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Emma on ne mets pas de majuscule à : les français
ce n'est pas un nom propre.

on écrit :
les allemands
les anglais
les espagnols
les suisses
les belges
les français
et les irlandais


----------



## Luc G (24 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Pour information :
10 x 9 x 8 x 7 x 6 x 5 x 4 x 3 x 2 = 3 628 800

ça fait beaucoup de beaux irlandais (Irlandais pour peel)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]Là, BonPat, tu es vache : tu essayes de l'enduire d'erreur en faisant semblant de comprendre de travers ce qu'elle a voulu dire. Elle a bien dit "un multiple de" et non "multiplier/multiplié par".


----------



## bonpat (24 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 

Mais Barbarella a raison : s'il en manque un à chaque fois dans la DERNIERE rangée, il faut ajouter 10,9,8,7,6,5,4,3,2,et soustraire 1. Ca fait 53. Et 7000 ça se divise par 53, et je ne comprends pas où j'ai merdé.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je répète :
s'ils étaient 7000 en les groupant par rangées de 2, la dernière serait complète (3500 rangées de 2) ce n'est donc pas la bonne réponse !


----------



## bonpat (24 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Là, BonPat, tu es vache : tu essayes de l'enduire d'erreur en faisant semblant de comprendre de travers ce qu'elle a voulu dire. Elle a bien dit "un multiple de" et non "multiplier/multiplié par".   * 

[/QUOTE]

Au contraire je voulais l'aider pour lui montrer que ce chiffre étant beauoup trop grand il fallait le réduire en cherchant le .....


----------



## barbarella (24 Mars 2003)

6 999


----------



## barbarella (24 Mars 2003)

ou 7 001


----------



## bonpat (24 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 6 999  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ce chiffre est divible par 3 donc il ne convient pas.

2333 rangées de 3 irlandais (Irlandais pour peel) complètes.


----------



## barbarella (24 Mars 2003)

Faut-il trouver un nombre commun à des multiples de 10 9 8 7 6 5 4 3 2 ,

qui donne le nombre - 1 ?

Bon, moi je me comprend.


----------



## bonpat (24 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * ou 7 001  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Barbarella faut écouter au fond de la classe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Oupsy a dit qu'ils n'étaient pas plus que 7000.


----------



## Luc G (24 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Faut-il trouver un nombre commun à des multiples de 10 9 8 7 6 5 4 3 2 ,

qui donne le nombre - 1 ?

Bon, moi je me comprend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Sers-toi plus simplement du "il en manque un à chaque rangée", ne te torture pas le neurone en cherchant des astuces qui n'y sont pas.


----------



## barbarella (24 Mars 2003)

Ma dernière proposition avant une pause :

ils sont :

10 + 9 + 8 + 7 + 6 + 5 + 4 + 3 + 2 = 54 

comme ça il en manque à chaque fois un à la dernère rangée formée.


----------



## bonpat (24 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Ma dernière proposition avant une pause :

ils sont :

10 + 9 + 8 + 7 + 6 + 5 + 4 + 3 + 2 = 54 

comme ça il en manque à chaque fois un à la dernère rangée formée. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

bonne pause


----------



## Luc G (24 Mars 2003)

C'était mieux tout à l'heure


----------



## bonpat (24 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 

on les multipàlie pas, on les ajoute... mais s'ils sont beaux, on les prend aussi multipliés  * 

[/QUOTE]

Elle est déchargée Emma ? Elle cause plus.


----------



## nato kino (24 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Elle est déchargée Emma ? Elle cause plus.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
T'as jamais mis de combinaison en latex toi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Faut "talquer" régulièrement sinon tu peux plus l'enlever.
Elle a peut-être plus de talck ?


----------



## barbarella (24 Mars 2003)

Il doit donc s'agir d'un nombre ni divisible par 10, ni 9, 8, 7, 6, 5, 4, 3, 2,


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Mars 2003)

Gna gna gna gna gna !


----------



## bonpat (24 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Il doit donc s'agir d'un nombre ni divisible par 10, ni 9, 8, 7, 6, 5, 4, 3, 2,




* 

[/QUOTE]

Exact !

on avance d mais s !


----------



## barbarella (24 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Exact !

on avance d mais s !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ça veut dire quoi d mais s ? c'est un indice ?


----------



## bonpat (24 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Gna gna gna gna gna ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

A mon humble avis, tu t'es trompé de thread.
Il s'agit ici de réflexions pures entre passionnés.
Il ne me semble pas voir de siège pour toi en particulier quand tu nous déranges avec des propos affligeants. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




à part ça, ça va toi ? prêt pour ce soir?


----------



## bonpat (24 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

ça veut dire quoi d mais s ? c'est un indice ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
doucement mais sûrement. Ce n'était pas un indice....


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Mars 2003)

ca va ca va ! Un peu malade mais ca va.


----------



## barbarella (24 Mars 2003)

C'est un nombre premier, un carré ?


----------



## bonpat (24 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * C'est un nombre premier, un carré ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Tu n'as pas besoin de ça pour poursuivre...

Cherchons une méthode :
peux-tu me donner le plus petit nombre supérieur à 1 qui n'est ni divisble par 2 ni par 3 ?


----------



## barbarella (24 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Tu n'as pas besoin de ça pour poursuivre...

Cherchons une méthode :
peux-tu me donner le plus petit nombre supérieur à 1 qui n'est ni divisble par 2 ni par 3 ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
5


----------



## bonpat (24 Mars 2003)

Cherchons une méthode :
peux-tu me donner le plus petit nombre supérieur à 1 auquel il manque 1 pour être divisble par 2, par 3 et par 5 ?


----------



## barbarella (24 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Cherchons une méthode :
peux-tu me donner le plus petit nombre supérieur à 1 auquel il manque 1 pour être divisble par 2, par 3 et par 5 ?
* 

[/QUOTE]

29


----------



## bonpat (24 Mars 2003)

Cherchons une méthode :
Toujours un peu plus dur, peux-tu me donner le plus petit nombre supérieur à 1 auquel il manque 1 pour être divisble par 2, par 3, par 4 et par 5 ?


----------



## bonpat (24 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

29 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

au fait bravo en passant clap clap !!!


----------



## Luc G (24 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Il doit donc s'agir d'un nombre ni divisible par 10, ni 9, 8, 7, 6, 5, 4, 3, 2,




* 

[/QUOTE]

ça c'est vrai mais c'est difficile de trouver un tel nombre. Par contre, il est plus facile de chercher un autre nombre qui lui serait divisible puis d'en déduire le bon nombre.


----------



## barbarella (24 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

au fait bravo en passant clap clap !!! 
* 

[/QUOTE]

ils sont 5040


----------



## bonpat (24 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

ils sont 5040    * 

[/QUOTE]

Mais Barbarella 5040 est divible par 2, par 3 ...

Tu ne veux pas trouver le plus petit nombre divisible par 2, 3, 4 et 5...


----------



## barbarella (24 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Mais Barbarella 5040 est divible par 2, par 3 ...

Tu ne veux pas trouver le plus petit nombre divisible par 2, 3, 4 et 5...   * 

[/QUOTE]

120


----------



## bonpat (24 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

120   * 

[/QUOTE]

il en existe un plus petit mais tu es sur la bonne voie.
Ne te rappelles-tu pas de tes cours de maths sur le _ _ _ _ ?


----------



## barbarella (24 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

il en existe un plus petit mais tu es sur la bonne voie.
Ne te rappelles-tu pas de tes cours de maths sur le _ _ _ _ ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

60

Ce dont je me souviens de mes cours de math c'est du prof, un vrai demeuré qui ne comprenait rien


----------



## Luc G (24 Mars 2003)

Encore plus simple : plus petit commun multiple de 2,3,4 ?


----------



## Luc G (24 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

60
* 

[/QUOTE]

Là c'est bon (on a dérapé sur le clavier quelques instants plus tôt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








)
Reste à faire la même chose avec l'énigme.


----------



## barbarella (24 Mars 2003)

Je fais une pause


----------



## bonpat (24 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Encore plus simple : plus petit commun multiple de 2,3,4 ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

merci de prendre le relais de temps en temps, j'ai du mal à bosser en même temps.

peel.poil a disparue ?


----------



## barbarella (25 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Encore plus simple : plus petit commun multiple de 2,3,4 ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

12, je ne vois pas où ça mène


----------



## bonpat (25 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

12, je ne vois pas où ça mène  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

bien
plus petit commun multiple à : 10, 9, 8, 7, 6, 5, 4, 3, 2


----------



## Luc G (25 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

12, je ne vois pas où ça mène  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'était juste pour prendre un exemple encore plus simple que 2, 3, 4, 5 mais comme tu as trouvé dans ce cas, mon exemple est inutile. Il ne te reste plus qu'à suivre la dernière suggestion de BonPat.


----------



## barbarella (25 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

bien
plus petit commun multiple à : 10, 9, 8, 7, 6, 5, 4, 3, 2
* 

[/QUOTE]

3 628 800


----------



## bonpat (25 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

3 628 800
* 

[/QUOTE]

non. Le plus petit commun multiple de 
2,3 et 4 &lt;&gt; 2x3x4


----------



## barbarella (25 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

non. Le plus petit commun multiple de 
2,3 et 4 &lt;&gt; 2x3x4

* 

[/QUOTE]

12


----------



## bonpat (25 Mars 2003)

Bon, alors calcule le plus petit commun multiple à : 10, 9, 8, 7, 6, 5, 4, 3, 2

&lt;&gt;10x9x8x7x6x5x4x3x2


----------



## barbarella (25 Mars 2003)

Je me lance pour 504


----------



## RV (25 Mars 2003)

tu prends des cours de math privés ?


----------



## barbarella (25 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * tu prends des cours de math privés ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

oui


----------



## RV (25 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

oui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Luc G (25 Mars 2003)

Grâce à Barbarella, on a appris que 504 était divisible par 10, ce qui est une excellente nouvelle


----------



## RV (25 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Grâce à Barbarella, on a appris que 504 était divisible par 10, ce qui est une excellente nouvelle  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

j'allais justement demander si elle était bonne élève


----------



## bonpat (25 Mars 2003)

Merci Luc G... il faut que je prenne des cachets.


----------



## barbarella (25 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Grâce à Barbarella, on a appris que 504 était divisible par 10, ce qui est une excellente nouvelle  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Il manque juste un zéro 5 040


----------



## bonpat (25 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Il manque juste un zéro 5 040  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu as du faire une toute petite erreur car ce n'est pas le plus petit, il y en a un plus petit... mais on s'approche à pas de géant (j'en peux plus)


----------



## barbarella (25 Mars 2003)

2520

Je suppose qu'il y a une logique, mais j'arrive pas à la trouver à chaque fois le 7 coince


----------



## bonpat (25 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 2520

Je suppose qu'il y a une logique, mais j'arrive pas à la trouver à chaque fois le 7 coince  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

Ouf ! donc ce nombre est divisble par 10,9,8,7,6,5,4,3 et 2.

Mais combien étaient les irlandais pour qu'il en manque à chaque fois un en les groupant par rangées de 10,9,8,7,6,5,4,3 et 2?


----------



## bonpat (25 Mars 2003)

mea culpa j'aurai du dire au départ qu'ils étaient moins de 5000. J'ai recopié un énoncé sans faire le calcul...


----------



## barbarella (25 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * mea culpa j'aurai du dire au départ qu'ils étaient moins de 5000. J'ai recopié un énoncé sans faire le calcul...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est pas grave je t'en veux pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ils sont 2519 soit

 251 rangs de 10 + 1 de 9

 279 rangs de 9 + 1 de 8

 314 rangs de 8 + 1 de 7 

 359 rangs de 7 + 1 de 6 etc.


----------



## bonpat (25 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

ils sont 2519 



* 

[/QUOTE]

Bravo, qu'est ce que je suis heureux !!!


----------



## barbarella (25 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Bravo, qu'est ce que je suis heureux !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

Et moi donc. Une petite synthèse, j'ai des bouts de papiers partout et je suis sûre que la solution tient en deux lignes, par avance merci


----------



## bonpat (25 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Et moi donc. Une petite synthèse, j'ai des bouts de papiers partout et je suis sûre que la solution tient en deux lignes, par avance merci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

si on décompose en nb premiers (^ veut dire puissance) :
2 = 2^1
3 = 3^1
4 = 2^2
5 = 5^1
6 = 2^1 x 3^1
7 = 7^1
8 = 2^3
9 = 3^2
10= 2^1 x 5^1

pour trouver le PPCM (plus petit commun multiple) on multiplie tous les décompositions ayant les plus grandes puissances entre elles, soit :

2^3 x 3^2 x 5^1 x 7^1 = 8 x 9 x 5 x 7 = 2520

comme il manque toujours un homme à chaque rangée on soustrait 1 du ppcm et cela donne ce que tu as trouvée : 2519


----------



## barbarella (25 Mars 2003)

et j'ai réussis à faire ça


----------



## Luc G (25 Mars 2003)

Bravo, Barbarella.
Pour peut-être mieux visualiser la chose, tu peux raisonner comme ça :
On cherche N
Dire qu'avec N, il en manque 1 à chaque rangée de 2,3, 4, etc, c'est dire qu'il n'en manquerait pas si on prenait N+1, donc que N+1 est divisible par 2, 3, 4, etc.

N+1 est donc le plus petit commun multiple de tous ces nombres, soit 2520 et donc N = 2519

La seule difficulté, c'est qu'on peut avoir tendance à se focaliser sur N, alors qu'il est beaucoup plus simple de raisonner sur N+1


----------



## bonpat (25 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Bravo, Barbarella.
Pour peut-être mieux visualiser la chose, tu peux raisonner comme ça :
On cherche N
Dire qu'avec N, il en manque 1 à chaque rangée de 2,3, 4, etc, c'est dire qu'il n'en manquerait pas si on prenait N+1, donc que N+1 est divisible par 2, 3, 4, etc.

N+1 est donc le plus petit commun multiple de tous ces nombres, soit 2520 et donc N = 2519

La seule difficulté, c'est qu'on peut avoir tendance à se focaliser sur N, alors qu'il est beaucoup plus simple de raisonner sur N+1   * 

[/QUOTE]

Très bien expliqué, mais j'ai peur qu'elle ne visualise plus grand chose...


----------



## Luc G (25 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Très bien expliqué, mais j'ai peur qu'elle ne visualise plus grand chose...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Mais si : têtue comme elle est.


----------



## barbarella (25 Mars 2003)

Je ne suis pas têtue, jeune-homme, je suis perséverante, ah, mais


----------



## bonpat (25 Mars 2003)

Énigme n°15 : 

Armelle et Oupsy visite un pays merveilleux où :

*   31 oct. = 25 déc.*

quel est ce pays ? 

j'éviterais de répondre à vos questions, l'énigme deviendrait trop facile...


----------



## kabeha (25 Mars 2003)

Un pays qui n'a pas le calendrier grégorien :
Chine au hasard


----------



## bonpat (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par pelioli:</font><hr /> * Un pays qui n'a pas le calendrier grégorien :
Chine au hasard   * 

[/QUOTE]
non, désolé !
essaye encore


----------



## kabeha (26 Mars 2003)

Suis-je sur la bonne voie pour le calendrier ?
L'Irak ?
Même pas drôle


----------



## krystof (26 Mars 2003)

Ils ont fait une brève incursion dans la quatrième dimension ?
Ils sont tombés dans une faille spatio-temporelle ?


----------



## Luc G (26 Mars 2003)

Là je sais pas et j'ai pas trop le temps de réfléchir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est déjà pas la russie.

Pour aider les autres  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 : c'est vraiment "le 31 décembre" ou c'est parce que le lendemain c'est le jour de l'an pour eux (lequel n'est pas forcément le 1er janvier).


----------



## barbarella (26 Mars 2003)

Israël ?


----------



## bonpat (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par pelioli:</font><hr /> * Suis-je sur la bonne voie pour le calendrier ?
L'Irak ?
Même pas drôle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

non, désolé !
essaye encore


----------



## bonpat (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Là je sais pas et j'ai pas trop le temps de réfléchir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est déjà pas la russie.

Pour aider les autres  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 : c'est vraiment "le 31 décembre" ou c'est parce que le lendemain c'est le jour de l'an pour eux (lequel n'est pas forcément le 1er janvier).   * 

[/QUOTE]

Relis l'énigme cela t'aidera 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



31 oct. = 25 déc.


----------



## bonpat (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> *C'est déjà pas la russie.
* 

[/QUOTE]

Non désolé
Essaye encore ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Israël ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

???
Essaye encore !


----------



## pem (26 Mars 2003)

Les Etats-Unis car c'est Noël le jour d'Halloween !


----------



## bonpat (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par pem:</font><hr /> * Les Etats-Unis car c'est Noël le jour d'Halloween ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Non non, Noël existe bien aux USA ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



De plus j'ai parlé d'un pays merveilleux


----------



## pem (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr />  *De plus j'ai parlé d'un pays merveilleux* 

[/QUOTE] 
L'île aux enfants ?


----------



## kabeha (26 Mars 2003)

C'est pas dans Peter Pan, le pays imaginaire ?


----------



## Luc G (26 Mars 2003)

Lewis Caroll ?


----------



## krystof (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * De plus j'ai parlé d'un pays merveilleux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est  ici


----------



## barbarella (26 Mars 2003)

Le pays des rêves bleus ?


----------



## kabeha (26 Mars 2003)

C'est peut-être :  wonderland


----------



## RV (26 Mars 2003)

est-ce que c'est une histoire de chiffre du style

310 (31*10) = 300 (25*12)

ou

3110 = 2512

et la différence par exemple nous met sur la piste d'un pays merveilleux

le pays des 10 ans

ou alors c'est le pays où c'est Noël tous les jours


----------



## kabeha (26 Mars 2003)

OUPS, je n'avais vu que le haut de page citée par Lycos.
Veuillez effacer précédente réponse.


----------



## RV (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par pelioli:</font><hr /> * OUPS, je n'avais vu que le haut de page citée par Lycos.
Veuillez effacer précédente réponse. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

tu vas te faire censurer


----------



## bonpat (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * est-ce que c'est une histoire de chiffre du style

310 (31*10) = 300 (25*12)

ou

3110 = 2512

et la différence par exemple nous met sur la piste d'un pays merveilleux

le pays des 10 ans

ou alors c'est le pays où c'est Noël tous les jours  * 

[/QUOTE]

On sent poindre un début d'approche dans la première partie de ta réponse qui ne saurait nous mener ailleurs qu'à la solution...
A travailler encore...


----------



## RV (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

On sent poindre un début d'approche dans la première partie de ta réponse qui ne saurait nous mener ailleurs qu'à la solution...
A travailler encore...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
par première partie tu entends toute celle avec les chiffres ou uniquement la première "équation"


----------



## RV (26 Mars 2003)

le merveilleux pays dont tu parles ne serait-ce pas celui des mathématiques ?


----------



## bonpat (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
par première partie tu entends toute celle avec les chiffres ou uniquement la première "équation"  * 

[/QUOTE]

J'entends des chiffres en général mais pas le calcul


----------



## bonpat (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * le merveilleux pays dont tu parles ne serait-ce pas celui des mathématiques ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Oui la première partie de l'énigme est résolue et maintenant la deuxième :
pourquoi : 31 oct. = 25 déc. ?


----------



## RV (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

J'entends des chiffres en général mais pas le calcul    * 

[/QUOTE]

donc le merveilleux pays c'est bien celui des mathématique ?

et ne serait-ce pas encore une histoire de base ?

3110 (dans une bae a) = 2512 (dans une base b)


----------



## barbarella (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * le merveilleux pays dont tu parles ne serait-ce pas celui des mathématiques ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Ils sont fous


----------



## bonpat (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

donc le merveilleux pays c'est bien celui des mathématique ?

et ne serait-ce pas encore une histoire de base ?

3110 (dans une bae a) = 2512 (dans une base b)  * 

[/QUOTE]

Tu brules.
Relis  *bien*  l'énoncé.


----------



## RV (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Tu brules.
Relis  bien  l'énoncé.   * 

[/QUOTE]

un indice peut-être ?
ou alors un résumé


----------



## bonpat (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

un indice peut-être ?
ou alors un résumé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

La réponse est dans la question.


----------



## RV (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

La réponse est dans la question.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

la tienne ou la mienne ?


----------



## bonpat (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

la tienne ou la mienne ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

La réponse est dans ta question


----------



## RV (26 Mars 2003)

oct. et dec. n'ont pas la même valeur donc 31*oct. = 25*dec.


----------



## RV (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Ils sont fous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
ou alors une histoire de romains (chiffres j'entends)


----------



## bonpat (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> 
<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> 
<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
La réponse est dans ta question    * 


[/QUOTE]* 
la tienne ou la mienne ? * 


[/QUOTE]* 
La réponse est dans ta question     * 


[/QUOTE]* 
La réponse est dans ta question  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

Entre "la tienne" et "la mienne" c'était "la mienne"


----------



## kabeha (26 Mars 2003)

S'il faut bien relire l'énoncé, je risquerai sans vérifier parce que je dois partir :
en base 8 (octobre) et en base 12 (décembre)


----------



## bonpat (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par pelioli:</font><hr /> * S'il faut bien relire l'énoncé, je risquerai sans vérifier parce que je dois partir :
en base 8 (octobre) et en base 12 (décembre)   * 

[/QUOTE]

Dommage que tu doives partir tu approches ...


----------



## RV (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Dommage que tu doives partir tu approches ...   * 

[/QUOTE]

31 (en base 10)
25 (en base 12)
25 en base 12 font 29 en base 10, non ?

mais est-ce une histoire de bases? tu ne m'as pas répondu quand je t'ai posé la question.


----------



## RV (26 Mars 2003)

oct = base 8 : 31 en base 8 = 25 en base 10 
dec = décimal

je proteste car tu n'as pas répondu à ma question
 car ma formulation était bonne je n'avais plus qu'a chercher quelles étaient les bases a et b

c'est de l'obstruction


----------



## RV (26 Mars 2003)

heureusement que j'ai de bonnes bases


----------



## bonpat (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * oct = base 8 : 31 en base 8 = 25 en base 10 
dec = décimal

je proteste car tu n'as pas répondu à ma question
 car ma formulation était bonne je n'avais plus qu'a chercher quelles étaient les bases a et b

c'est de l'obstruction 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

j'ai dit "tu brules !", c'est mieux que "oui/non"


----------



## bonpat (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
dec = décimal

* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu peux le dire : oct. voulait dire octal


----------



## RV (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

j'ai dit "tu brules !", c'est mieux que "oui/non"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
c'était pas oui/non
la réponse était oui car elle était générale donc incluait la réponse particulière des bases 8 et 10.
je proteste énergiquement.


----------



## RV (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Tu peux le dire : oct. voulait dire octal   * 

[/QUOTE]

moi je ne dis jamais de gros mots
 sauf bonpat évidemment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




au fait tu ne nous a pas encore parlé du nouvel Univers MacWorld


----------



## bonpat (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

et ne serait-ce pas encore une histoire de base ?

3110 (dans une bae a) = 2512 (dans une base b)  * 

[/QUOTE]

je ne voulais pas te mettre le nez dedans mais puisque tu m'y obliges :

Serait-ce une histoire de base ? réponse = oui
3110 dans une base a. réponse = non
2512 dans une base b. réponse = non

Donc réponse au post : oui/non
ce que j'avais traduit par "tu brûles"


----------



## RV (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

je ne voulais pas te mettre le nez dedans mais puisque tu m'y obliges :

Serait-ce une histoire de base ? réponse = oui
3110 dans une base a. réponse = non
2512 dans une base b. réponse = non

Donc réponse au post : oui/non
ce que j'avais traduit par "tu brûles"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

acceptes mes excuses


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)

une marmotte ?


----------



## peel.emma (26 Mars 2003)

arf...
on se sent tout petit parfois...


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)

mouhahahahahahahaha


----------



## peel.emma (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr> * mouhahahahahahahaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

pourrais-je savoir, Môssieu slug, ce qui provoque cette hilarité?


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)

non, rien ... c'etait nerveux ...


----------



## peel.emma (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr> * non, rien ... c'etait nerveux ...   * 

[/QUOTE]

je comprends, moi c'est pareil : je viens d'arriver mais déjà il y a la pression : un vrai challenge, ces énigmes, du défi, du "pousse-toi d'là qu'j'y pense". Il est fort ce bonpat, il nous met sur le grill. Bon, en même temps, la nervosité, parfois, ça ne se s'explique pas. pffffffff


----------



## bonpat (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 

je comprends, moi c'est pareil : je viens d'arriver mais déjà il y a la pression : un vrai challenge, ces énigmes, du défi, du "pousse-toi d'là qu'j'y pense". Il est fort ce bonpat, il nous met sur le grill. Bon, en même temps, la nervosité, parfois, ça ne se s'explique pas. pffffffff
* 

[/QUOTE]

Emma je ne voudrais surtout pas que tu te trompes à mon sujet, alors je te rapporte les propos de 'tanplan qui est macGément connu por avoir un discernement hors du commun et un jugement infaillible :

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
C'est pas parce qu'il pose des devinettes (dont il a la solution) qu'il réflechit beaucoup, y-a qu'à voir ses performances sur les énigmes d'RV...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Non, c'est vrai j'avoue 'tanplan, je connais les solutions quand je pose les énigmes, ce qui tu en conviendras est plutôt rare. Même RV il découvre au fur et à mesure en même temps que nous, le film qu'il a éssayé de nous faire découvrir.
Zut, je ne voulais pas me moquer te toi mais c'est trop tard...


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Zut, je ne voulais pas me moquer te toi mais c'est trop tard...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












* 

[/QUOTE]


bouhhhh le vil bonpat


----------



## peel.emma (26 Mars 2003)

quand est-ce qu'il y aura de nouvelles énigmes? Et puis dis, bonpat, tu les ranges où, tes énigmes neuves?


----------



## bonpat (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * quand est-ce qu'il y aura de nouvelles énigmes? Et puis dis, bonpat, tu les ranges où, tes énigmes neuves?   * 

[/QUOTE]

La règles chez les users mal élevés de ce forum est que lorsque quelqu'un demande : où
La réponse est invariablement : dans ton C.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je te conseille donc d'éviter ce genre de question...
Je m'occupe de toi pour la prochaine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




N'oublie pas que je connais les réponses quand je pose des énigmes.


----------



## peel.emma (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

La règles chez les users mal élevés de ce forum est que lorsque quelqu'un demande : où
La réponse est invariablement : dans ton C.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je te conseille donc d'éviter ce genre de question...
Je m'occupe de toi pour la prochaine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




N'oublie pas que je connais les réponses quand je pose des énigmes.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]





très très mal élevé....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



merci de m'avoir avertie, j'aurais pu en toute innocence m'attirer quelque grossièreté... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bon, alors je ne demande pas, et j'attends  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Cela dit, je suis terriblement déçue que tu connaisses les réponses aux énigmes, je trouve que cela fausse terriblement le jeu : tu es sûr de gagner!


----------



## bonpat (26 Mars 2003)

Énigme n°16 :

Armelle et Oupsy trouvent qu'il fait beau. Elles décident d'aller dehors.

Sauriez-vous trouver la particularité du mot :
 dehors  ?


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> *
N'oublie pas que je connais les réponses quand je pose des énigmes.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

bouh, le cheater !


----------



## peel.emma (26 Mars 2003)

bon, c'est un adverbe, ok... formé de deux prépositions... mais c'est pas bien particulier, ça...


----------



## barbarella (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Énigme n°16 :

Armelle et Oupsy trouvent qu'il fait beau. Elles décident d'aller dehors.

Sauriez-vous trouver la particularité du mot :
 dehors  ?
* 

[/QUOTE]

Et c'était quoi la réponse à l'énigme précédente, faudrait pas nous embrouiller.

Sinon pour le mot dehors sa particularité est qu'il est en vert


----------



## peel.emma (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Sinon pour le mot dehors sa particularité est qu'il est en vert




* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## peel.emma (26 Mars 2003)

on brûle?


----------



## bonpat (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Et c'était quoi la réponse à l'énigme précédente, faudrait pas nous embrouiller.

Sinon pour le mot dehors sa particularité est qu'il est en vert




* 

[/QUOTE]

il fallait lire
oct. = octal et non octobre
déc. = décimal et non décembre

31 en octal = 3x8 + 1 = 25 en décimal  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




T'as raison le mot dehors est vert.


----------



## barbarella (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

il fallait lire
oct. = octal et non octobre
déc. = décimal et non décembre

31 en octal = 3x8 + 1 = 25 en décimal  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

mais le pays ? 

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * T'as raison le mot dehors est vert.
* 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai bon alors


----------



## peel.emma (26 Mars 2003)

....


----------



## bonpat (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

J'ai bon alors  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Le pays merveilleux c'était le pays des mathématiques.

dehors est en vert dans la question mais pas dans le texte. En fait cela n'a rien à voir avec la couleur, désolé


----------



## peel.emma (26 Mars 2003)

on cherche quel genre de particularité? est-ce que ce serait pareil si tu avait écrit dedans?
Est-ce que ça a à voir avec la grammaire? avec les déictiques?


----------



## bonpat (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * on cherche quel genre de particularité? est-ce que ce serait pareil si tu avait écrit dedans?
Est-ce que ça a à voir avec la grammaire? avec les déictiques?   * 

[/QUOTE]

on cherche une particularité :
La réponse pourra donc être en deux temps.
De quelle type de particularité s'agit il?
Vérification si elle s'applique sur "dehors"?
warf warf ! warf ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Rien à voir avec la grammaire.
Rien à voir le déictique.


----------



## barbarella (26 Mars 2003)

Accorderait-on au mot dehors un sens contraire à ce qu'il signifie réellement ?


----------



## bonpat (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Accorderait-on au mot dehors un sens contraire à ce qu'il signifie réellement ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

non (merci RV pour les réponses  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## peel.emma (26 Mars 2003)

et ça ne marcherait pas avec dedans?
il faut prendre en compte la phrase, ou bien la phrase aurait-elle pu être autre?


----------



## bonpat (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * et ça ne marcherait pas avec dedans?
il faut prendre en compte la phrase, ou bien la phrase aurait-elle pu être autre?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Cela ne marche pas avec dedans.

La phrase aurait pu être autre.


----------



## peel.emma (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Cela ne marche pas avec dedans.

La phrase aurait pu être autre.   * 

[/QUOTE]
c'est une question d'orthographe?


----------



## bonpat (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 
c'est une question d'orthographe?  * 

[/QUOTE]
oui


----------



## peel.emma (26 Mars 2003)

le fait qu'on prononce le e [e] devant le h? plutôt que de l'ouvrir en é? comme dans déhanché?


----------



## bonpat (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * le fait qu'on prononce le e [e] devant le h? plutôt que de l'ouvrir en é? comme dans déhanché?  * 

[/QUOTE]

pouvérépétélaquestion ?


----------



## peel.emma (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

pouvérépétélaquestion ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
ça a à voir avec le h ? et la prononciation du e devant h?


----------



## bonpat (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 
ça a à voir avec le h ? et la prononciation du e devant h?  * 

[/QUOTE]
oui/non


----------



## barbarella (26 Mars 2003)

Un peu comme aujourd'hui ?


----------



## bonpat (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 
ça a à voir avec le h ? et la prononciation du e devant h?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Ca a avoir avec le h mais aussi le d, le e ...

rien à voir avec la prononciation


----------



## barbarella (26 Mars 2003)

Pour en revenir à ce que disait Miss Peel, ne manquerait-il pas un accent sur le e (accent) -----&gt; déhors ?


----------



## bonpat (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Un peu comme aujourd'hui ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

rien à voir.


----------



## peel.emma (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

rien à voir.   * 

[/QUOTE]
c'est dur... tu pourrais pas donner un autre mot qui a la même particularité?


----------



## bonpat (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 
c'est dur... tu pourrais pas donner un autre mot qui a la même particularité?  * 

[/QUOTE]

oui un "coq".


----------



## peel.emma (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

oui un "coq".   * 

[/QUOTE]
tiens, c'est amusant, mais cet indice là aurait tendance à ne pas m'aider du tout...


----------



## bonpat (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 
tiens, c'est amusant, mais cet indice là aurait tendance à ne pas m'aider du tout...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

désolé


----------



## peel.emma (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

désolé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

je viens de consulter fiévreusement le dictionnaire historique de la langue française, ben ça aide pas non plus...


----------



## bonpat (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 

je viens de consulter fiévreusement le dictionnaire historique de la langue française, ben ça aide pas non plus...  * 

[/QUOTE]

désolé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








tu préfères peut-être les énigmes mathématiques ?


----------



## peel.emma (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

désolé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







tu préfères peut-être les énigmes mathématiques ?   * 

[/QUOTE]




sadique!!


----------



## bonpat (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 




sadique!!  * 

[/QUOTE]
non

ah! pardon ce n'était pas une question


----------



## peel.emma (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
non

ah! pardon ce n'était pas une question  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

je vais réfléchir à tout cela au soleil! 
(je l'aurai, je l'aurai!)


----------



## Luc G (26 Mars 2003)

Alors, la bonne réponse : Armelle et Oupsy vont jouer dans l'orchestre de Laurent Dehors : c'est le pied ! Quoi, c'est pas ça ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





PS. Comme il a plusieurs orchestres, je ne sais pas lequel est le bon : "tous dehors" ou le petit orchestre de laurent dehors. En tous cas, je vous conseille, de ce dernier : "Dommage à Glenn" (alias hommage déjanté à Glenn Miller), si vous voulez entendre une version inoubliable du "Dansez maintenant" de Dave qui est en fait une reprise d'un morceau de Glenn Miller, c'est dedans


----------



## bonpat (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Alors, la bonne réponse : Armelle et Oupsy vont jouer dans l'orchestre de Laurent Dehors : c'est le pied ! 
* 

[/QUOTE]
non désolé !


----------



## barbarella (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Énigme n°16 :

Armelle et Oupsy trouvent qu'il fait beau. Elles décident d'aller dehors.

Sauriez-vous trouver la particularité du mot :
 dehors  ?
* 

[/QUOTE]

Est-ce bien dans le mot dehors qu'il y a une faute d'orthographe ?


----------



## barbarella (27 Mars 2003)

Barbarella trouve qu'il fait beau. Elle décide de sortir . A plus


----------



## krystof (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Barbarella trouve qu'il fait beau. Elle décide de sortir . A plus 




* 

[/QUOTE]

Alain Delon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 C'est toi...heu...vous


----------



## bonpat (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Est-ce bien dans le mot dehors qu'il y a une faute d'orthographe ?

* 

[/QUOTE]
Tu veux parler du ^ sur le A  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







sinon il n'y a pas de mackie dans    dehors


----------



## bonpat (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Barbarella trouve qu'il fait beau. Elle décide de sortir . A plus 




* 

[/QUOTE]

Société Générale ?


----------



## pem (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Sauriez-vous trouver la particularité du mot
 dehors  ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
Non, je pense que cette particularité est plutôt à l'intérieur... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, ok, je m'en vais...


----------



## bonpat (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par pem:</font><hr /> * 
Non, je pense que cette particularité est plutôt à l'intérieur... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]
oui


----------



## kabeha (27 Mars 2003)

Dans dehors, comme dans coq, il y a la lettre "o".


----------



## nato kino (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Zut, je ne voulais pas me moquer te toi mais c'est trop tard...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est bien parce que tu as arrêté de boire...


----------



## bonpat (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par pelioli:</font><hr /> * Dans dehors, comme dans coq, il y a la lettre "o".









* 

[/QUOTE]

La particularité à trouver est plus particulière!!!


----------



## nato kino (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Énigme n°16 :

Armelle et Oupsy trouvent qu'il fait beau. Elles décident d'aller dehors.

Sauriez-vous trouver la particularité du mot :
 dehors  ?
* 

[/QUOTE]

Ce n'est pas très agréable à l'oreille "aller dehors"...
Moi j'aurais mis "sortir".


----------



## bonpat (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

C'est bien parce que tu as arrêté de boire... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

comment sais-tu que j'avais commencé ?


----------



## bonpat (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Ce n'est pas très agréable à l'oreille "aller dehors"...
Moi j'aurais mis "sortir". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

Sauriez-vous trouver la particularité du mot :
  dehors ?


----------



## nato kino (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

comment sais-tu que j'avais commencé ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
4 marmots et pas une seule petite goûte, jamais ?


----------



## bonpat (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
4 marmots et pas une seule petite goûte, jamais ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			












* 

[/QUOTE]

si, mais quand je bois je bats mes enfants...


----------



## nato kino (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

si, mais quand je bois je bats mes enfants...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
C'est bon, tu as le choix, tu peux faire tourner...


----------



## Luc G (27 Mars 2003)

Les lettres sont dans l'ordre alphabétique.


----------



## bonpat (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Les lettres sont dans l'ordre alphabétique.   * 

[/QUOTE]

BRAVO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nato kino (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

BRAVO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
Luc G n'a aucun mérite, c'est "LE" trouveur d'énigme !!


----------



## barbarella (27 Mars 2003)

Je ne suis pas tout à fait d'accord avec l'emploi du terme "particularité", qui sous-entend un caractére original, exceptionel, marginal. 

Voilà ce que je voulais dire


----------



## bonpat (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Je ne suis pas tout à fait d'accord avec l'emploi du terme "particularité", qui sous-entend un caractére original, exceptionel, marginal. 

Voilà ce que je voulais dire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Pourraistu s'il te plait me donner un autre mot de 6 lettres qui présente ce caractère original ?


----------



## barbarella (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr />

Pourraistu s'il te plait me donner un  * autre*  mot de 6 lettres qui présente ce caractère original ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[/QUOTE]

Parce que coq ça fait six lettres


----------



## bonpat (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Parce que coq ça fait six lettres  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Et alors je dis :
Pourrais tu s'il te plait me donner un autre mot de 6 lettres qui présente ce caractère original ?


----------



## barbarella (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Et alors je dis :
Pourrais tu s'il te plait me donner un autre mot de 6 lettres qui présente ce caractère original ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Comme ça là non. 
Ce n'est pas que je remette en cause la validité de la réponse de Luc G, mais si "dehors" est le seul mot de six lettres qui s'écrit en ordre alphabétique, la réponse exacte et *complète* est :

La particularité du mot "dehors" est le fait qu'il le seul mot de six lettres de la langue française qui s'écrit en ordre alphabétique.
Voilà


----------



## kabeha (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> *

La particularité du mot "dehors" est le fait qu'il le seul mot de six lettres de la langue française qui s'écrit en ordre alphabétique.
Voilà  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
C'est dingue !!!!!!
Vivement ce soir que je rentre à la maison pour annoncer ça


----------



## bonpat (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Comme ça là non. 
Ce n'est pas que je remette en cause la validité de la réponse de Luc G, mais si "dehors" est le seul mot de six lettres qui s'écrit en ordre alphabétique, la réponse exacte et complète est :

La particularité du mot "dehors" est le fait qu'il le seul mot de six lettres de la langue française qui s'écrit en ordre alphabétique.
Voilà  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Barbarella, ne t'emporte pas ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



dehors n'est pas le seul de 6 lettres (je n'en connais qu'un autre) mais c'est tout de même une particularité...
Comment aurais-tu aimé que je formule la question ?


----------



## bonpat (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par pelioli:</font><hr /> * 
C'est dingue !!!!!!
Vivement ce soir que je rentre à la maison pour annoncer ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

tu as oublié le début  de la phrase :
mais si "dehors" est le seul mot de six lettres qui s'écrit en ordre alphabétique, la réponse exacte et complète est :


----------



## nato kino (27 Mars 2003)

Allons allons, pas de mauvais esprit...
On se sert une limonade bien fraiche et on attaque la suivante.


----------



## kabeha (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Allons allons, pas de mauvais esprit...
On se sert une limonade bien fraiche et on attaque la suivante. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Pour moi ce sera un demi bien frais, parce que la chaleur, plus les enigmes, pfouf


----------



## bonpat (27 Mars 2003)

Essayez de remettre la phrase dans le bon ordre (voici 3 exemples) :

 <ul type="square">  [*] bonpat attends le feu vert de la nouvelle énigme pour lancer Barbarella
 [*] la nouvelle énigme de Bonpat attends Barbarella pour lancer le feu vert
 [*] bonpat attends la nouvelle énigme pour lancer le feu vert sur Barbarella
 [/list]


----------



## kabeha (27 Mars 2003)

"bonpat attends le feu vert de Barbarella pour lancer la nouvelle énigme"
?????
Ça me parait trop simple, il y a un piège ?


----------



## barbarella (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Barbarella, ne t'emporte pas ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



dehors n'est pas le seul de 6 lettres (je n'en connais qu'un autre) mais c'est tout de même une particularité...
Comment aurais-tu aimé que je formule la question ?
* 

[/QUOTE]

Je ne m'emporte pas, mais depuis que ta as posé l'énigme, on n'a pas vu Luc G une seule fois, tout le monde se casse la tête, les tubes d'aspirines défilent vitesse grand V, et d'un seul coup Monsieur LuC G débarque, frais comme un gardon, donne la réponse, comme si de rien n'était, c'est hypeeeeeeer frustrant


----------



## bonpat (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par pelioli:</font><hr /> *  "bonpat attends le feu vert de Barbarella pour lancer la nouvelle énigme"
?????
Ça me parait trop simple, il y a un piège ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Il y avait bien un piège , ce n'était pas une énigme!


----------



## nato kino (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Je ne m'emporte pas, mais depuis que ta as posé l'énigme, on n'a pas vu Luc G une seule fois, tout le monde se casse la tête, les tubes d'aspirines défilent vitesse grand V, et d'un seul coup Monsieur LuC G débarque, frais comme un gardon, donne la réponse, comme si de rien n'était, c'est hypeeeeeeer frustrant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Il fait pareil chez RV !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais c'est comme ça qu'on l'aime not' Luc G, en GRAND FINISSEUR...


----------



## kabeha (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Il y avait bien un piège , ce n'était pas une énigme!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]
Vraiment trop fort 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon ben après une dure journée de labeur, je rentre.
Bonne soirée


----------



## barbarella (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par pelioli:</font><hr /> * 

Bonne soirée   * 

[/QUOTE]

de même


----------



## barbarella (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par pelioli:</font><hr /> *  "bonpat attends le feu vert de Barbarella pour lancer la nouvelle énigme"

* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Luc G (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Je ne m'emporte pas, mais depuis que ta as posé l'énigme, on n'a pas vu Luc G une seule fois, tout le monde se casse la tête, les tubes d'aspirines défilent vitesse grand V, et d'un seul coup Monsieur LuC G débarque, frais comme un gardon, donne la réponse, comme si de rien n'était, c'est hypeeeeeeer frustrant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

J'étais très occupé, c'est pour ça que vous ne m'avez pas beaucoup vu. D'ailleurs, c'est maitenant que je viens de voir que j'avais trouvé la bonne réponse. Peut-être est-ce pour ça que j'ai trouvé : je n'y pensais que brièvement et de temps en temps, c'est souvent la meilleure façon de trouver.

Pour te consoler, barbarella, examine mes performances au burger : c'est nettement moins brillant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ou va voir la prose de Thebig dans le journal intime d'un (im)posteur. Tu me raconteras, je n'ai pas eu le temps de le lire et il en a tartiné partout.


----------



## peel.emma (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Je ne suis pas tout à fait d'accord avec l'emploi du terme "particularité", qui sous-entend un caractére original, exceptionel, marginal. 

Voilà ce que je voulais dire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Je suis d'accord avec Barbarella.
en plus, c'est trompeur, parce que c'était finalement une énigme d'ordre mathématique, c'est fourbe. Je suis allée lire tout l'article dans le dictionnaire historique, et forcément, je ne pouvais pas trouver, et c'est pas juste (mais j'ai passé un chouette après-midi au soleil, quand même)


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (27 Mars 2003)

Comme quoi les maths ont le droit de siéger au bar ! Ouais !!


----------



## bonpat (27 Mars 2003)

Énigme n°17 : (dure)

Armelle, Barbarella et Oupsy décident de se partager un beau gâteau rond. Elles disposent pour cela d'un grand couteau.

Comment faire pour couper le gâteau de manière à satisfaire les trois (sans règle ni compas) ?


----------



## RV (27 Mars 2003)

suffit d'avoir le compas dans l'oeil


----------



## Luc G (27 Mars 2003)

Barbarella est au régime, Oupsy a déjà la bouche pleine, Armelle a mal à l'estomac : c'est Médor qui mange tout.


----------



## bonpat (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> *
suffit d'avoir le compas dans l'oeil
* 

[/QUOTE]

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Barbarella est au régime, Oupsy a déjà la bouche pleine, Armelle a mal à l'estomac : c'est Médor qui mange tout.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je pense sérieusement que c'est une des plus difficiles que je pose alors patience !


----------



## pem (27 Mars 2003)

Je pense avoir trouvé le début : tu poses le gateau sur le couteau et tu équilibres de telle sotre que le gateau soit partagé en 2. Tu refais la même chose avec chaque part obtenue, tu as alors 4 parts égales... Elles en prennent une chacune, puis en gardent une pour le lendemain.


----------



## Luc G (27 Mars 2003)

faut-il faire subir un traitement spécial au gâteau ou à une partie du gâteau ?


----------



## barbarella (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr />  Énigme n°17 : (dure)

Armelle, Barbarella et Oupsy décident de se partager un beau gâteau rond. Elles disposent pour cela d'un grand couteau.

Comment faire pour couper le gâteau de manière à *satisfaire * les trois (sans règle ni compas) ?


[/QUOTE]

ça dépend de leur appétit respectif.


----------



## pem (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Énigme n°17 : (dure)

Armelle, Barbarella et Oupsy décident de se partager un beau gâteau rond. Elles disposent pour cela d'un grand couteau.

Comment faire pour couper le gâteau de manière à satisfaire les trois (sans règle ni compas) ?
* 

[/QUOTE]

Est-ce qu'elles peuvent se vomir desus ?


----------



## bonpat (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * faut-il faire subir un traitement spécial au gâteau ou à une partie du gâteau ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Faudra bien le couper comme traitement "spécial"


----------



## bonpat (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par pem:</font><hr /> * 

Est-ce qu'elles peuvent se vomir desus ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Désolé, pas de ça dans les énigmes de bonpat, non môssieur, pas de ça !


----------



## bonpat (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

ça dépend de leur appétit respectif.    * 

[/QUOTE]

chacune désire avoir un tiers du gâteau  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais tu as mis le doigt sur quelque chose


----------



## bonpat (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par pem:</font><hr /> * Je pense avoir trouvé le début : tu poses le gateau sur le couteau et tu équilibres de telle sotre que le gateau soit partagé en 2. Tu refais la même chose avec chaque part obtenue, tu as alors 4 parts égales... Elles en prennent une chacune, puis en gardent une pour le lendemain. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


chacune désire avoir un tiers du gâteau


----------



## bonpat (27 Mars 2003)

peel est pâle ?


----------



## barbarella (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

chacune désire avoir un tiers du gâteau  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais tu as mis le doigt sur quelque chose  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

Il faut donc partager le gâteau en trois parts égales ?

gateau = 1 = 3/3, 

c'est pas encore une histoire de bases


----------



## peel.emma (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * peel est pâle ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

humpf... ça dépend de la grosseur des tiers...


----------



## barbarella (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 

humpf... ça dépend de la grosseur des tiers...  * 

[/QUOTE]

ça me fais penser tout d'un cout à cette énigme :

Le tiers de la moitié ?


----------



## barbarella (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Énigme n°17 : (dure)

Armelle, Barbarella et Oupsy décident de se partager un beau gâteau rond. Elles disposent pour cela d'un grand couteau.

Comment faire pour couper le gâteau de manière à satisfaire les trois (sans règle ni compas) ?
* 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai un doute affreux, Luc G va se pointer, poser la réponse, ni vu, ni connu j't'embrouille.

Il est 23 heures 43, les paris sont lancés


----------



## Luc G (27 Mars 2003)

Mais non, barbarella : d'abord, j'étais occupé ailleurs. Ensuite, je n'ai pas trop réfléchi à la chose et il faut que j'aille lire un peu. Enfin, je n'ai pas la science infuse, au mieux la science confuse   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Alors, tu as toutes tes chances.

Sinon, il a du encore nous coller une astuce.


----------



## Luc G (27 Mars 2003)

Avant de m'éclipser, aucune idée si ça peut aider, mais, à tout hasard :
- il parle d'un grand couteau, ça pourrait jouer.
- il s'agit de les satisfaire, peut-être pas forcément en donnant à chacune une part égale, mais en en donnant l'impression.
- un grand couteau, ça peut éventuellement servir de miroir, il peut y avoir une idée à creuser.

tiens, finalement, une idée qui peut marcher, se servir d'une montre : c'est facile de repérer un tiers sur une montre avec les aiguilles. Alors mettre la montre au milieu du gâteau. Marquer la position 0h, 4h et 8h, couper en partant du centre vers chacune des positions : tu as 3 tiers.

Pour ceux qui ne sont pas pressés, et pour peu qu'on soit à l'équinoxe, tu peux aussi planter le couteau au milieu et couper en suivant l'ombre à 8h et à 16h.

Sinon, ça doit pouvoir se faire en jouant avec les angles. Oui, là ça marche pourvu qu'on admette qu'on sait trouver le milieu d'un segment : c'est autorisé, ça bonpat ? Si oui, ça marche sachant que cos (60°) = 1/2.

Jamais eu l'idée d'essayer de couper un gâteau comme ça avant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, allez, bonne nuit.


----------



## peel.emma (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 
Pour ceux qui ne sont pas pressés, et pour peu qu'on soit à l'équinoxe, tu peux aussi planter le couteau au milieu et couper en suivant l'ombre à 8h et à 16h.

* 

[/QUOTE]

On fait un truc : on se partage le temps, on prend des gardes...


----------



## peel.emma (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Je pense sérieusement que c'est une des plus difficiles que je pose alors patience !
* 

[/QUOTE]

argh... ça veut dire que les autres, à côté, c'était du gâteau?


----------



## RV (27 Mars 2003)

on peut couper en quatre et le dernier quart en 3, comme ça c'est plus facile.


----------



## RV (27 Mars 2003)

on peut aussi le couper en 3 dans le sens de la hauteur (son épaisseur) c'est plus facile surout si on possède un grand couteau


----------



## bonpat (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Il faut donc partager le gâteau en trois parts égales ?

gateau = 1 = 3/3, * 

[/QUOTE]
pas forcément

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * c'est pas encore une histoire de bases  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## bonpat (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 

humpf... ça dépend de la grosseur des tiers...  * 

[/QUOTE]
1/3 égale toujours 1/3 quoiqu'il arrive, non ?


----------



## bonpat (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

J'ai un doute affreux, Luc G va se pointer, poser la réponse, ni vu, ni connu j't'embrouille.

Il est 23 heures 43, les paris sont lancés  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est bien parti


----------



## bonpat (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 
Sinon, il a du encore nous coller une astuce.    * 

[/QUOTE]

Oui, logique mais pas mathématiques au sens propre.


----------



## bonpat (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> *
- il parle d'un grand couteau, ça pourrait jouer.  * 

[/QUOTE]
oui

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> *- il s'agit de les satisfaire, peut-être pas forcément en donnant à chacune une part égale, mais en en donnant l'impression.  * 

[/QUOTE]
oui

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> *- un grand couteau, ça peut éventuellement servir de miroir, il peut y avoir une idée à creuser.  * 

[/QUOTE]
non

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> *tiens, finalement, une idée qui peut marcher, se servir d'une montre : c'est facile de repérer un tiers sur une montre avec les aiguilles. Alors mettre la montre au milieu du gâteau. Marquer la position 0h, 4h et 8h, couper en partant du centre vers chacune des positions : tu as 3 tiers.

Pour ceux qui ne sont pas pressés, et pour peu qu'on soit à l'équinoxe, tu peux aussi planter le couteau au milieu et couper en suivant l'ombre à 8h et à 16h.  * 

[/QUOTE]




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> *Sinon, ça doit pouvoir se faire en jouant avec les angles. Oui, là ça marche pourvu qu'on admette qu'on sait trouver le milieu d'un segment : c'est autorisé, ça bonpat ? Si oui, ça marche sachant que cos (60°) = 1/2.
* 

[/QUOTE]
Sans compas et sans règle, difficile


----------



## bonpat (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 

On fait un truc : on se partage le temps, on prend des gardes...   * 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## bonpat (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * on peut couper en quatre et le dernier quart en 3, comme ça c'est plus facile.  * 

[/QUOTE]
plus facile ???


----------



## bonpat (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 

argh... ça veut dire que les autres, à côté, c'était du gâteau?
* 

[/QUOTE]
même pas à côté, c'étair du gâteau quand même....


----------



## bonpat (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * on peut aussi le couper en 3 dans le sens de la hauteur (son épaisseur) c'est plus facile surout si on possède un grand couteau  * 

[/QUOTE]

Le raisonnement serait le même... comment faire pour les satisfaire toutes les trois!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Énigme n°17 : (dure)

Armelle, Barbarella et Oupsy décident de se partager un beau gâteau rond. Elles disposent pour cela d'un grand couteau.

Comment faire pour couper le gâteau de manière à satisfaire les trois (sans règle ni compas) ?
* 

[/QUOTE]

Bijour ! 

Ji une 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! Comme j'suis pas un grande gourmande de gâteau, bin j'propose de dessiner à l'aide de la pointe du couteau, un  *Y* 
et mi je prend la plus pitite part, ok ? Ca vous va comme ça les filles ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En image ça pourrait nous donner  ceci  non ?


----------



## Luc G (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Sans compas et sans règle, difficile  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu veux dire qu'on n'a pas la possibilité de viser au milieu d'un segment ? C'est pourtant pas trop compliqué, au pire en équilibrant le gâteau sur le couteau.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si tu veux, je t'envoie un dessin par message privé (à toi ou à ceux qui veulent). Je n'ai toujours pas de site où en coller un  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, histoire de faire un peu de géométrie amusante  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 A défaut de répondre à  l'énigme, ça pourra servir à Barbarella pour gagner du temps (encore que...) à la fin du repas, avant de se jeter à nouveau sur les énigmes.


----------



## Luc G (27 Mars 2003)

Pour trouver le milieu d'un segment, vu qu'on a un couteau, c'est pas difficile à condition de prendre son temps : 
- on se met à peu près au milieu,
- on vérifie avec des marques sur le couteau si les deux côtés sont égaux,
- si ce n'est pas tout à fait le cas, on corrige un peu
- on recommence l'opération de vérification, etc.

Barbarella, amène le gâteau ! je fais une démo quand vous voulez. Je n'ai sans doute pas la solution de bonpat, mais moi j'ai une solution honnête : elles auront 3 parts égales pour de vrai et pas l'illusion d'avoir 3 parts égales. Non mais !


----------



## bonpat (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Pour trouver le milieu d'un segment, vu qu'on a un couteau, c'est pas difficile à condition de prendre son temps : 
- on se met à peu près au milieu,
- on vérifie avec des marques sur le couteau si les deux côtés sont égaux,
- si ce n'est pas tout à fait le cas, on corrige un peu
- on recommence l'opération de vérification, etc.

Barbarella, amène le gâteau ! je fais une démo quand vous voulez. Je n'ai sans doute pas la solution de bonpat, mais moi j'ai une solution honnête : elles auront 3 parts égales pour de vrai et pas l'illusion d'avoir 3 parts égales. Non mais ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

Bon ,ok, je veux bien que tu nous détermines ton cos60° sur l'axe des abscisses, mais après comment tu fais pour projeter le point sur la circonférence sans équerre ? (je ne sais pas)
En plus dire que tu trouve le point "exact" par dichotomie me fait bien rire, il va en falloir des marques sur le couteau et du temps (infini) si on veut « sapprocher » du point exact 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu as raison de penser que ma solution ne passe pas par là. La mienne est faisable par tout le monde y compris ceux qui ne connaissent pas la trigo.


----------



## bonpat (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Tu veux dire qu'on n'a pas la possibilité de viser au milieu d'un segment ? C'est pourtant pas trop compliqué, au pire en équilibrant le gâteau sur le couteau.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si tu veux, je t'envoie un dessin par message privé (à toi ou à ceux qui veulent). Je n'ai toujours pas de site où en coller un  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, histoire de faire un peu de géométrie amusante  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 A défaut de répondre à  l'énigme, ça pourra servir à Barbarella pour gagner du temps (encore que...) à la fin du repas, avant de se jeter à nouveau sur les énigmes.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Pour trouver un diamètre du gâteau, oui mais après ?
Je t'ai répondu en partie sur le post d'avant


----------



## bonpat (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * 

Bijour ! 

Ji une 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! Comme j'suis pas un grande gourmande de gâteau, bin j'propose de dessiner à l'aide de la pointe du couteau, un  Y 
et mi je prend la plus pitite part, ok ? Ca vous va comme ça les filles ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En image ça pourrait nous donner  ceci  non ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

J'aime beaucoup ta solution...


----------



## bonpat (27 Mars 2003)

Oupsy est passée et je l'ai ratée.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Zavez pas vu Oupsy? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_


----------



## barbarella (27 Mars 2003)

De toute façon il n'est pas précisé dans la question que les parts doivent être égales. Alors chacune dit ce quelle souhaite et elles partagent simplement le gateau en fonction des desiderata de chacune. 

En ce qui concerne le couteau, ne serait-ce pas un coup d'embrouille ?

Tu parles d'un grand couteau, mais comme tout est relatif. 

S'agit-il d'un grand couteau du genre couteau à viande ?

Le couteau est-il grand comparé à un petit couteau (couteau à beurre), ce qui signifierait qu'il s'agit d'un couteau de table classique, est-ça ?

Est-ce clair


----------



## Luc G (27 Mars 2003)

L'exactitude n'est pas de ce monde, d'accord avec toi.
Mais si nos miss sont de bonne foi ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 quoi, certains en doutent ?) on peut être suffisamment précis pour *satisfaire* tout le monde.

PS : tu crois pas que je vais te laisser rigoler, bien tranquille, dans ta chaise-longue pendant que Barbarella et consorts suent sang et eau pour imaginer des horreurs.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Pour trouver la bonne position sur le cercle, je t'envoie mon petit dessin


----------



## bonpat (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Mais si nos miss sont de bonne foi ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 quoi, certains en doutent ?) on peut être suffisamment précis pour satisfaire tout le monde.

Pour trouver la bonne position sur le cercle, je t'envoie mon petit dessin
* 

[/QUOTE]

Je ne voudrais pas d'un rayon laser guidé par un satellite pour couper mon gâteau.
Essayons, s'il te plait, de repecter l'esprit du problème. Je te rappelle qu'il s'agit d'Armelle, Barbarella et Oupsy...


----------



## barbarella (27 Mars 2003)

Est-ce que le fait que le gateau soit rond est important ?


----------



## bonpat (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * De toute façon il n'est pas précisé dans la question que les parts doivent être égales. Alors chacune dit ce quelle souhaite et elles partagent simplement le gâteau en fonction des desiderata de chacune.  * 

[/QUOTE]
Oui mais chacune désire 1/3 du gâteau et il faut les satisfaire.

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * En ce qui concerne le couteau, ne serait-ce pas un coup d'embrouille ? * 

[/QUOTE]
non

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Tu parles d'un grand couteau, mais comme tout est relatif. 
S'agit-il d'un grand couteau du genre couteau à viande ? * 

[/QUOTE]
par exemple

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Le couteau est-il grand comparé à un petit couteau (couteau à beurre), ce qui signifierait qu'il s'agit d'un couteau de table classique, est-ça ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
Il ne faut pas se focaliser sur le couteau, on peut par exemple supposer qu'il fait en longueur les 2/3 du diamètre du gâteau.

Ce problème amusant (tout est relatif) est très intéressant d'un point de vue psychologie sociale. Il est tout à fait reproductible dans la vraie vie qui existe autour du nous.
Ceci constitue donc un indice :
Psycho et logique plus que mathématiques


----------



## bonpat (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que le fait que le gateau soit rond est important ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

En réalité pas du tout.
Et pour embêter Luc G on peut supposer que le gâteau a une forme d'étoile à 17 branches et déformée en plus ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hi hi hi !


----------



## barbarella (27 Mars 2003)

Elle pèsent le gâteau, divise son poids en trois, le coupe en trois parts le plus possible égales, puis répartissent pour obtenir le même poids pour chacune.


----------



## barbarella (27 Mars 2003)

Le plus important dans l'affaire, est-ce :

que toutes trois soient satisfaites ? Quitte à renoncer à un petit bout pour faire plaisir à sa copine.

ou, que le trois parts soient égales ?


----------



## Luc G (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

En réalité pas du tout.
Et pour embêter Luc G on peut supposer que le gâteau a une forme d'étoile à 17 branches et déformée en plus ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hi hi hi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Envoie la photo du gâteau, je m'en occupe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




D'ailleurs, elles feraient mieux de manger des asperges sauvages que des gâteaux


----------



## barbarella (27 Mars 2003)

Ont-elles l'intention de manger le gâteau entier ?

Parce que si ce n'est pas le cas, elles le coupent en 4 (le plus simple) et prennent chacune une part .


----------



## barbarella (27 Mars 2003)

Alors, bonpat, encore entrain de bosser


----------



## nato kino (27 Mars 2003)

Zavez pas vu Oupsy? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_C'est pour bonpat qui nous couve une déprime..._


----------



## Luc G (27 Mars 2003)

ça pourrait être, à l'envers, le même genre de manip que l'histoire de la monnaie du restaurant dont on a causé dans ce fil ou dans un voisin.


----------



## bonpat (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Le plus important dans l'affaire, est-ce :

que toutes trois soient satisfaites ? Quitte à renoncer à un petit bout pour faire plaisir à sa copine.

ou, que le trois parts soient égales ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Que toutes les trois soient satisfaites en désirant chacune 1/3 of the cake.


----------



## bonpat (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Alors, bonpat, encore entrain de bosser  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
j'essaye (je ne voudrais pas monopoliser le Bar, on a aussi un film à chercher à moins que quelqu'un ait trouvé ?)


----------



## bonpat (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * ça pourrait être, à l'envers, le même genre de manip que l'histoire de la monnaie du restaurant dont on a causé dans ce fil ou dans un voisin.   * 

[/QUOTE]
non, c'est un truc sérieux qui pourra vous servir dans la vie de tous les jours, il n'y a pas de triche, pas de jeu de mots, juste un peu d'astuce, d'espiéglerie au pays de ...


----------



## bonpat (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Zavez pas vu Oupsy? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







* 

[/QUOTE]

Moi non ? et toi ??  tu l'as vu passer...


----------



## barbarella (27 Mars 2003)

on voilà, j'ai essayé avec une pizza (c'est pas grave j'espère), j'ai placé la pointe du couteau au centre et ai coupé une première, fois. J'ai fait un repère correspondant à la longueur du centre au bord, puis déplacé la lame autour de la pizza, en faisant une encoche à chaque fois, ça m'a donné 6 parts. Je n'ai coupé que toutes les deux encoches et miracle, sous mes yeux ébahis, 3 parts égales.

Est-ce clair ?


----------



## Luc G (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * on voilà, j'ai essayé avec une pizza (c'est pas grave j'espère), j'ai placé la pointe du couteau au centre et ai coupé une première, fois. J'ai fait un repère correspondant à la longueur du centre au bord, puis déplacé la lame autour de la pizza, en faisant une encoche à chaque fois, ça m'a donné 6 parts. Je n'ai coupé que toutes les deux encoches et miracle, sous mes yeux ébahis, 3 parts égales.

Est-ce clair ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Tu veux que je t'envoie mon petit dessin, barbarella ? Tu verras, ça marche tout seul  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(même si ce n'est pas ça qu'attend bonpat, qui ne cherche qu'à vous (toi, Oupsy et Armelle) rouler dans la farine.)

Et un Nougaro, un :
"Rien n'est plus beau que les mains d'une femme dans la farine"


----------



## bonpat (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> *Est-ce clair ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non, bien sûr  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> *j'ai placé la pointe du couteau au centre et ai coupé une première, fois. J'ai fait un repère correspondant à la longueur du centre au bord, puis déplacé la lame autour de la pizza, en faisant une encoche à chaque fois, ça m'a donné 6 parts. Je n'ai coupé que toutes les deux encoches et miracle, sous mes yeux ébahis, 3 parts égales.
* 

[/QUOTE]

AH je comprends ! tu as utilisé une astuce mathématique assez peu connue d'ailleurs : Pi = 3 ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais j'avoue qu'il y a de l'idée !


----------



## bonpat (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 
Tu veux que je t'envoie mon petit dessin, barbarella ? Tu verras, ça marche tout seul  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

je le veux !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bonpat (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

bonpat, qui ne cherche qu' ............. Oupsy ............
* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Luc G (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

AH je comprends ! tu as utilisé une astuce mathématique assez peu connue d'ailleurs : Pi = 3 ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais j'avoue qu'il y a de l'idée ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu sais, Barbarella, aiguiser les couteaux...
Alors forcément, ça fait des miettes : 14/pi % de la circonférence du gâteau, très précisément, les miettes.


----------



## barbarella (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par :</font><hr />* Luc G:
Tu veux que je t'envoie mon petit dessin, barbarella ? Tu verras, ça marche tout seul * 

[/QUOTE]




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

je le veux !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Moi aussi


----------



## Luc G (27 Mars 2003)

Je l'ai déjà envoyé à bonpat (qui n'a pas du regarder son mail  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

je veux bien te l'envoyer, Barbarella, mais comment ? On ne peut pas joindre de pièces dans les messages privés, non ?

Je n'ai pas de site où le poser pour l'afficher dans un message ; si bonpat a en a un, il peut l'afficher


----------



## bonpat (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Je l'ai déjà envoyé à bonpat (qui n'a pas du regarder son mail  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

je veux bien te l'envoyer, Barbarella, mais comment ? On ne peut pas joindre de pièces dans les messages privés, non ?

Je n'ai pas de site où le poser pour l'afficher dans un message ; si bonpat a en a un, il peut l'afficher   * 

[/QUOTE]

merci, en effet je l'attendais en mp...

je te répéte ce que je t'ai demandé dans un précédent post :
Bon ,ok, je veux bien que tu nous détermines ton cos60° sur l'axe des abscisses, mais après comment tu fais pour projeter le point sur la circonférence sans équerre, compas ou règle ? (je ne sais pas)


----------



## barbarella (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Je l'ai déjà envoyé à bonpat (qui n'a pas du regarder son mail  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

je veux bien te l'envoyer, Barbarella, mais comment ? On ne peut pas joindre de pièces dans les messages privés, non ?

Je n'ai pas de site où le poser pour l'afficher dans un message ; si bonpat a en a un, il peut l'afficher   * 

[/QUOTE]

Envoie le sur mon mail, je pourrais afficher le dessin si bonpat ne l'a pas fait avant.


----------



## bonpat (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 
Tu veux que je t'envoie mon petit dessin, barbarella ? Tu verras, ça marche tout seul  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(même si ce n'est pas ça qu'attend bonpat, qui ne cherche qu'à vous (toi, Oupsy et Armelle) rouler dans la farine.)
* 

[/QUOTE]

Le dessin :


----------



## barbarella (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 


(même si ce n'est pas ça qu'attend bonpat, qui ne cherche qu'à vous (toi, Oupsy et Armelle) rouler dans la farine.)
* 

[/QUOTE]

Est-ce vrai ? 

Luc G, j'ai l'impression que tu as la réponse, alors vas y, c'est devenu, une habitude maintenant


----------



## barbarella (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Le dessin :




* 

[/QUOTE]

Je crois bonpat, que tu ne te mets pas à la place de ceux qui ne connaîssent pas la réponse. Tout le monde ne peux pas faire des mathématiques, de la logique, ou de la géométrie. Alors dans tes réponses tiens en compte, et soit plus explicite.
Merci


----------



## bonpat (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Envoie le sur mon mail, je pourrais afficher le dessin    si bonpat ne l'a pas fait avant.   * 

[/QUOTE]

tu parles pour ne rien dire !


----------



## barbarella (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

tu parles pour ne rien dire !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Si c'est vraiment ce que tu penses je vais me taire et ce sera définitif pendant dix minutes


----------



## bonpat (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Je crois bonpat, que tu ne te mets pas à la place de ceux qui ne connaîssent pas la réponse. Tout le monde ne peux pas faire des mathématiques, de la logique, ou de la géométrie. Alors dans tes réponses tiens en compte, et soit plus explicite.
Merci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tout d'abord Luc G n'a pas la réponse et il part sur une voie mathématiques sans issue. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ca se saurait si on pouvais le faire sans règle ni compas ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Barbarella, la solution n'est pas mathématiques mais de bon sens, donc je compte sur toi


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Le dessin :




* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est bin ce que j'disais on dessine un large  *Y* et on le découpe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mi j'prifére ma réponse...  li plus sympa li dessin


----------



## bonpat (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * 

c'est bin ce que j'disais on dessine un large  Y et on le découpe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mi j'prifére ma réponse...  li plus sympa li dessin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Oupsy est là, tralala lala, tralala lalère ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Oublie le Y dans se problème, ce n'est pas possible


----------



## obi wan (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Sans compas et sans règle, difficile  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]


faux, bonpat, moi avec une ficelle je te trouve le milieu d'un segment sans règle... fin du problème


----------



## bonpat (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tibal:</font><hr /> * 


faux, bonpat, moi avec une ficelle je te trouve le milieu d'un segment sans règle... fin du problème  * 

[/QUOTE]
moi aussi, mais je ne vois pas vraiment la différence entre une corde est un compas.

Tu aurais aussi pu dire :
faux bonpat, moi avec _ _ _ _  (ce que tu veux) je te trouve le milieu d'un segment sans règle... fin du problème  

Dire que l'on utilise ni règle, ni compas cela veut dire que l'on utilise pas de moyens de mesure par ailleurs, par contre on peut utiliser des constructions géométriques...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Oupsy est là, tralala lala, tralala lalère ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Oublie le Y dans se problème, ce n'est pas possible  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

bin tant pis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 puis que c'est comme ça,  j'm'en vais voir ailleurs... faire de la foto p.e. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







et vous laisse le gâteau les filles ! moi elle ma coupé l'appétit  l'énigme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







bonne ap' et à +


----------



## obi wan (27 Mars 2003)

bon d'accord bonpat c'était un peu aggressif comme proposition, ceci dit il faut qd même un truc bien souple pour trouver le milieu d'un segment ss règle mais bon...
la vérité serait-elle ailleurs que dans la recherche du partage équitable ?


----------



## bonpat (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tibal:</font><hr /> * 
la vérité serait-elle ailleurs que dans la recherche du partage équitable ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

oui
relis les réponses précédentes (si tu as le temps)


----------



## barbarella (27 Mars 2003)

Est-ce que l'astuce repose sur le mot "satisfaire" ?


----------



## bonpat (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que l'astuce repose sur le mot "satisfaire" ?
* 

[/QUOTE]

en partie oui.

Résumé (spécial for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) :
Chacune des filles désire 1/3 du gâteau.
Le but est de les satisfaire sans forcemment leur donner 1/3.

wali wala


----------



## barbarella (27 Mars 2003)

A part Armelle, Oupsy et moi-meme, y a-il un autre intervenant ?


----------



## Luc G (27 Mars 2003)

Je ne prétends pas avoir résolu l'énigme de bonpat, je donne juste une solution relativement simple pour partager un gâteau en 3, et ce de façon réellement équitable, contrairement (apparemment) à bonpat  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dès que j'ai le temps, je continue à chercher la solution de bonpat. Il faut quand même faire de la géométrie ? ou non ? 

(de la géométrie pour trouver, si j'ai bien compris, une solution trompeuse, ça choque mon sens moral  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

PS Pour ma solution : ça repose sur l'idée qu'il faut découper le cercle en 3 secteurs de 120°. 120° ça fait 2 x 60°. Or cos(60°) = 1/2.

le cosinus étant égal au rapport entre le côté adjacent de l'angle et l'hypoténuse, il suffit de prendre comme hypoténuse le rayon et comme côté adjacent, la moitié d'un rayon : on a un angle à 60°, après il suffit de répéter pour avoir 120°.


----------



## Luc G (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Envoie le sur mon mail, je pourrais afficher le dessin si bonpat ne l'a pas fait avant.   * 

[/QUOTE]

J'étais à table et à la sieste  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ceci étant, pour t'envoyer un mail, ll eut fallu que j'eus ton adresse


----------



## bonpat (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * A part Armelle, Oupsy et moi-meme, y a-il un autre intervenant ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
le couteau.


----------



## barbarella (27 Mars 2003)

Es-tu sûr que c'est une question de bon sens ? Parce que normalement je devrais trouver.

Le couteau a donc un rôle important ?


----------



## bonpat (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * PS Pour ma solution : ça repose sur l'idée qu'il faut découper le cercle en 3 secteurs de 120°. 120° ça fait 2 x 60°. Or cos(60°) = 1/2.
* 

[/QUOTE]

désolé d'insister, mais je veux bien que tu détermines ton cos60° sur l'axe des abscisses "approximativement" par dichotmie.
Mais une fois que tu as déterminé la moitié du rayon comment fais-tu pour projeter le point sur la circonférence sans équerre, compas ou règle ?


----------



## bonpat (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 
Le couteau a donc un rôle important ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

pour couper, oui
et il a une autre fonction...


----------



## bonpat (27 Mars 2003)

Je vais reformuler le problème pour ne pas faire perdre trop de temps à Luc G :

Énigme n°17 : 

Armelle, Barbarella et Oupsy décident de se partager un beau gâteau d'une forme quelconque inconnue. Elles disposent pour cela d'un couteau aussi grand que la plus grande dimension du gâteau.

Comment faire pour couper le gâteau de manière à satisfaire les trois (sans règle ni compas) ?


----------



## barbarella (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

pour couper, oui
et il a une autre fonction...   * 

[/QUOTE]






saignoir ?


----------



## bonpat (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Es-tu sûr que c'est une question de bon sens ? * 

[/QUOTE]
Il n'y a pas un gramme de mathématiques dans la réponse. C'est une astuce que je qualifierais d'astucieuse contenant une part de logique et de psychologie. Et le pire c'est que ça marche.

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> *Parce que normalement je devrais trouver.   * 

[/QUOTE]
oui/non enfin j'espère...


----------



## bonpat (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 






saignoir ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
quelle horreur !


----------



## pem (27 Mars 2003)

Bon, je sais que la réponse doit être plus astucieuse que ça, mais j'ai trouvé un moyen de couper la gâteau en 3 parts égales. Avec la méthode que j'ai donné plus haut (équilibrer le gâteau sur le couteau), on trouve le centre. 
A partir de là, il suffit de savoir que chaque angle d'un triangle équilatéral fait 60°, c'est à dire 1/6 de tour. Tu prends le couteau, places sa base au centre puis trace un rayon. Tu reposes le couteau là où était sa pointe auparavant, pour faire un triangle équilatéral dont le côté est la longueur de la lame du couteau. Tu prolonges les 2 côtés du triangle qui aboutissent au centre, et tu as la moitié d'un tiers de gâteau !


----------



## barbarella (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Je vais reformuler le problème pour ne pas faire perdre trop de temps à Luc G :*

[/QUOTE]

Merci pour les autres


----------



## barbarella (27 Mars 2003)

Bon je vais faire une pause, je vois vraiment pas, mais pas du tout,


----------



## bonpat (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par pem:</font><hr /> * Bon, je sais que la réponse doit être plus astucieuse que ça, mais j'ai trouvé un moyen de couper la gâteau en 3 parts égales. Avec la méthode que j'ai donné plus haut (équilibrer le gâteau sur le couteau), on trouve le centre. 
A partir de là, il suffit de savoir que chaque angle d'un triangle équilatéral fait 60°, c'est à dire 1/6 de tour. Tu prends le couteau, places sa base au centre puis trace un rayon. Tu reposes le couteau là où était sa pointe auparavant, pour faire un triangle équilatéral dont le côté est la longueur de la lame du couteau. Tu prolonges les 2 côtés du triangle qui aboutissent au centre, et tu as la moitié d'un tiers de gâteau ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu utlises ton couteau comme un compas !
voire comme une règle en reportant dessus la longueur du rayon, n'est-ce-pas ? Tu n'as pas de crayon, tu ne peux donc pas retranscrire le rayon sur le couteau.
Néanmoins ton idée est très bonne.

Mais l'astuce cherchée fonctionne quelque soit la forme du gâteau!


----------



## bonpat (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Merci pour les autres
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* 

[/QUOTE]
Au moins, toi, tu ne cherchais pas du côté de la trigonométrie, donc tu ne perdais pas ton temps.


----------



## pem (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
C'est une astuce que je qualifierais d'astucieuse
* 

[/QUOTE]
Dis donc, t'as pas l'impression de te répéter là ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sinon, à part leur donner chacune 1/4 en ne leur montrant que 3/4 du gâteau au départ, je vois pas.


----------



## kabeha (27 Mars 2003)

Est-ce que la lame sert de miroir ?


A quoi pensez-vous ?
A rien, c'était pour faire avancer le scmililili, le schlimimmili


----------



## obi wan (28 Mars 2003)

à tout hasard parce que là je vois vraiment pas, est-ce que c important que ce soit des amiEs et pas de amis ou cétait juste un clin doeil à barbarella etc ?

l'astuce marche avec un gateau de n'importe quelle forme, même non régulière (je veux dire impossible à diviser en 2 ou 4 à l'oeil) ???


----------



## pem (28 Mars 2003)

J'ai trouvé !
Il suffit de les menacer avec le couteau pour pouvoir tout manger !


----------



## barbarella (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Il n'y a pas un gramme de mathématiques dans la réponse. C'est une astuce que je qualifierais d'astucieuse contenant une part de logique et de psychologie. Et le pire c'est que ça marche.
* 

[/QUOTE]

La logique et la psychologie s'appliquent à Armelle, Oupsy et moi-même, ou à nous autres entrain de chercher, comment satisfaire trois personnes, en coupant un gâteau en trois parts égales, avec juste un couteau dont la longueur est égale à la plus grande dimension du gâteau ?


----------



## obi wan (28 Mars 2003)

est-ce qu'on a le droit de se faire prêter une autre part de gateau si on le rend une fois qu'on a entourloupé ces demoiselles ?


----------



## Luc G (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

désolé d'insister, mais je veux bien que tu détermines ton cos60° sur l'axe des abscisses "approximativement" par dichotmie.
Mais une fois que tu as déterminé la moitié du rayon comment fais-tu pour projeter le point sur la circonférence sans équerre, compas ou règle ?  

* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu crois pas que je vais te laisser critiquer mes solutions sans rien dire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Si tu admets que je peux trouver la moitié du rayon, tu admets que j'ai le rayon et donc tu admets que j'ai le diamètre.

A partir de là facile d'avoir un angle droit puisque tout triangle inscrit dans le cercle ayant un diamètre comme côté te donne un angle droit : tu découpes, tu fais ton bricolage de l'autre côté et puis tu recolles les morceaux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Pour le reste, j'ai bien pigé de suite qu'il fallait un grand couteau mais ce que je n'arrive pas à voir, c'est comment tu vas tromper ton monde après


----------



## Luc G (28 Mars 2003)

Il y en a une qui découpe les morceaux, mais ce n'est pas elle qui choisit celui qu'elle prend.


----------



## bonpat (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par pelioli:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que la lame sert de miroir ?

* 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## bonpat (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tibal:</font><hr /> * à tout hasard parce que là je vois vraiment pas, est-ce que c important que ce soit des amiEs et pas de amis ou cétait juste un clin doeil à barbarella etc ? * 

[/QUOTE]
Ca évite de s'engueller... mais pas important, ni fille ni garçon.

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tibal:</font><hr /> *l'astuce marche avec un gateau de n'importe quelle forme, même non régulière (je veux dire impossible à diviser en 2 ou 4 à l'oeil) ???  * 

[/QUOTE]
oui


----------



## bonpat (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

La logique et la psychologie s'appliquent à Armelle, Oupsy et moi-même, ou à nous autres entrain de chercher, comment satisfaire trois personnes, en coupant un gâteau en trois parts égales, avec juste un couteau dont la longueur est égale à la plus grande dimension du gâteau ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

aux trois filles


----------



## bonpat (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Il y en a une qui découpe les morceaux, mais ce n'est pas elle qui choisit celui qu'elle prend.   * 

[/QUOTE]
Aie aie aie Barbarella, Luc G a pratiquement trouvé, il ne lui reste plus qu'à développer...


----------



## obi wan (28 Mars 2003)

on commence par couper le gâteau en trois parts à peu près égales, ça on peut, à peu près.

après on se sert du couteau pour tirer au sort les parts en le faisant tourner (comme le jeu à la con de la bouteille auquel je jouais dans ma tendre enfance afin d'obtenir des poutous des jeunes demoiselles)


----------



## pem (28 Mars 2003)

Les filles sont polies, elles vont donc chacune choisir le morceau le plus petit et s'en contenteront.


----------



## bonpat (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tibal:</font><hr /> * on commence par couper le gâteau en trois parts à peu près égales, ça on peut, à peu près.

après on se sert du couteau pour tirer au sort les parts en le faisant tourner (comme le jeu à la con de la bouteille auquel je jouais dans ma tendre enfance afin d'obtenir des poutous des jeunes demoiselles)  * 

[/QUOTE]
bah non, celle qui tombe sur une part plus petite pourait ne pas être satisfaite....


----------



## Luc G (28 Mars 2003)

Allez, Barbarella, développe : j'ai pas trop le temps.


----------



## peel.emma (28 Mars 2003)

on fait comme pour la galette des rois : trois parts coupées par l'une, l'autre dit "pour qui?" et la troisième sous la table donne les noms.
(et si l'une râle, on lui montre le couteau)


----------



## peel.emma (28 Mars 2003)

on broie le gâteau dans un sceau avec le couteau, et on mange avec les doigts, l'une après l'autre


----------



## peel.emma (28 Mars 2003)

on mange le gateau avec les doigts, toujours, mais pas pilé, puisque cette fois le couteau doit servir à se curer les ongles ensuite


----------



## Luc G (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Au moins, toi, tu ne cherchais pas du côté de la trigonométrie, donc tu ne perdais pas ton temps.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

On ne perd pas son temps en cherchant du côté de la trigonométrie, môssieur bonpat, on s'instruit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










C'est bien connu, c'est pas toujours de trouver ce qu'on cherche qui est le plus intéressant, c'est de trouver ce qu'on n'aurait pas eu l'idée de chercher  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(ce qui n'enlève rien à l'intérêt de trouver ce qu'on cherche)


----------



## bonpat (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * on fait comme pour la galette des rois : trois parts coupées par l'une, l'autre dit "pour qui?" et la troisième sous la table donne les noms.
(et si l'une râle, on lui montre le couteau)  * 

[/QUOTE]
Ya de l'idée, non je te promets...


----------



## bonpat (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * on broie le gâteau dans un sceau avec le couteau, et on mange avec les doigts, l'une après l'autre  * 

[/QUOTE]
Ya de l'idée, non je te promets...


----------



## bonpat (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * on mange le gateau avec les doigts, toujours, mais pas pilé, puisque cette fois le couteau doit servir à se curer les ongles ensuite  * 

[/QUOTE]
Ya de l'idée, non je te promets...


----------



## bonpat (28 Mars 2003)

Désolé peel, clavier bloqué

Ya de l'idée, non je te promets...


----------



## Luc G (28 Mars 2003)

Il doit falloir arriver à les satisfaire 2 par 2.


----------



## peel.emma (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Il doit falloir arriver à les satisfaire 2 par 2.   * 

[/QUOTE]

prétentieux!


----------



## bonpat (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Il doit falloir arriver à les satisfaire 2 par 2.   * 

[/QUOTE]
Ou plutôt une d'un côté et deux de l'autre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je n'ai pas dis satisfaire une par les deux côtés. Pas de ça ici !


----------



## peel.emma (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Désolé peel, clavier bloqué

Ya de l'idée, non je te promets...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE] 













(je l'aurai, un jour, je l'aurai!)


----------



## peel.emma (28 Mars 2003)

Je sais!!!! on coupe en quatre : une part pour le couteau!!!


----------



## Luc G (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 

prétentieux!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## barbarella (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Il y en a une qui découpe les morceaux, mais ce n'est pas elle qui choisit celui qu'elle prend.   * 

[/QUOTE]

Une fois le gâteau découpé, elles se bandent les yeux et choisissent une part au hasard.


----------



## barbarella (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Une fois le gâteau découpé, elles se bandent les yeux et choisissent une part au hasard.   * 

[/QUOTE]

Et en plus elles gardent le bandeau pour manger, comme ça personne ne voit rien, tout le monde a un morceau et tout le monde est satisfait.


----------



## Luc G (28 Mars 2003)

A certains moments, seraient-elles deux à tenir le couteau : une à chaque extrémité ?


----------



## bonpat (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Et en plus elles gardent le bandeau pour manger, comme ça personne ne voit rien, tout le monde a un morceau et tout le monde est satisfait.   * 

[/QUOTE]
Mais elle ne sont pas du tout satisfaites, elles peuvent toutes penser avoir moins d'1/3.


----------



## peel.emma (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Mais elle ne sont pas du tout satisfaites, elles peuvent toutes penser avoir moins d'1/3.    * 

[/QUOTE]
mais non, puisqu'elles ne voient pas !


----------



## bonpat (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 
mais non, puisqu'elles ne voient pas !  * 

[/QUOTE]

Une femme qui voit pas arrête de penser ???


----------



## bonpat (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * A certains moments, seraient-elles deux à tenir le couteau : une à chaque extrémité ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

ou trois ? mais ont-elles besoin de le tenir ?


----------



## barbarella (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 
mais non, puisqu'elles ne voient pas !  * 

[/QUOTE]

Moi, je suis d'accord avec Emma


----------



## barbarella (28 Mars 2003)

Plantent-elles le couteau dans le gâteau ?


----------



## Chrislm (28 Mars 2003)

Deux pistes :

- Et si le gateau rond était une buche de Noël, il devient plus simple de le couper en trois.

- Imaginons que c'est un gateau tranché et que le couteau ne sert qu'a séparer les tranches... Il y a déjà 24 tranches et elles en prennet 6 chacunes.


----------



## barbarella (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Chrislm:</font><hr /> * Deux pistes :

- Et si le gateau rond était une buche de Noël, il devient plus simple de le couper en trois.

- Imaginons que c'est un gateau tranché et que le couteau ne sert qu'a séparer les tranches... Il y a déjà 24 tranches et elles en prennet 6 chacunes.
* 

[/QUOTE]

Fais gaffe, ici le finisseur c'est Luc G, et il mérite sa réputation. Son autre surnom c'est le nettoyeur.


----------



## peel.emma (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Une femme qui voit pas arrête de penser ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
et voilà, et voilà, encore un bel exemple de raisonnement sexiste primaire. Apprenez, Môssieu bonpat, que la concupiscence passe de fait essentiellement par la vue, que de surcroît les femmes, elles, ne pensent pas à mal : elles trouveront le jeu très drôle, mangeront leur part de gâteau, et tout ira bien. Ce que vous ne parvenez pas à faire entrer dans cete énigme ardue, Môssieu bonpat, c'est la sensibilité féminine, toute délicatesse et subtilité : jamais Armelle, Oupsy et Barbarella ne se seraient senties lésées, parce qu'elles seraient ravies d'offrir la plus grosse part à leur amie, irai-je plus loin? elles n'auront pas remarqué qu'une part étaiot plus grosse que les autres. Hop! énigme résolué, affaire suivante!


----------



## peel.emma (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Fais gaffe, ici le finisseur c'est Luc G, et il mérite sa réputation. Son autre surnom c'est le nettoyeur.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Quand on lui en fait trop, il correctionne plus, i dynamite, i disperse, i ventile!


----------



## nato kino (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 
Quand on lui en fait trop, il correctionne plus, i dynamite, i disperse, i ventile!   * 

[/QUOTE]
Dans mes bras !!


----------



## barbarella (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 
et voilà, et voilà, encore un bel exemple de raisonnement sexiste primaire. Apprenez, Môssieu bonpat, que la concupiscence passe de fait essentiellement par la vue, que de surcroît les femmes, elles, ne pensent pas à mal : elles trouveront le jeu très drôle, mangeront leur part de gâteau, et tout ira bien. Ce que vous ne parvenez pas à faire entrer dans cete énigme ardue, Môssieu bonpat, c'est la sensibilité féminine, toute délicatesse et subtilité : jamais Armelle, Oupsy et Barbarella ne se seraient senties lésées, parce qu'elles seraient ravies d'offrir la plus grosse part à leur amie, irai-je plus loin? elles n'auront pas remarqué qu'une part étaiot plus grosse que les autres. Hop! énigme résolué, affaire suivante! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu sais Emma, il ne faut pas trop lui en vouloir, ce n'est qu'un homme après tout. 
Seules, nous être fragiles, sensibles, sensés, raisonnables, pour qui l'amitié est le plus beau trésor, pouvons comprendre et ressentir cela. 
Et c'est donc vraiment parce que vous êtes mes amies et que je veux vous être agéables que j'accepte la plus grosse part.


----------



## peel.emma (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Dans mes bras !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







* 

[/QUOTE]






 oui, tonton


----------



## Chrislm (28 Mars 2003)

Luc G c'est pas la bonne réponse, calme toi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je viens de lire les 150 posts précédents et la forme du gateau n'est pas important.

C'est autour de satisfaire qu'il faut chercher.

Moi je dit : ils coupent le gateau en deux et celle qui n'a pas de part prends le couteau et se coupe un bouquet de fleurs. Les trois ont satisfaites. En pré-requis, les femmes se satisfont de fleurs... (c'est pas si sur) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Chrislm


----------



## nato kino (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Tu sais Emma, il ne faut pas trop lui en vouloir, ce n'est qu'un homme après tout. 
Seules, nous être fragiles, sensibles, sensés, raisonnables, pour qui l'amitié est le plus beau trésor, pouvons comprendre et ressentir cela. 
Et c'est donc vraiment parce que vous êtes mes amies et que je veux vous être agéables que j'accepte la plus grosse part. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

_"Bougez-pas ! Les mains sur la table. J'vous préviens qu'on a la puissance de feu d'un croiseur et des flingues de concours."_ Arff


----------



## peel.emma (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Tu sais Emma, il ne faut pas trop lui en vouloir, ce n'est qu'un homme après tout. 
Seules, nous être fragiles, sensibles, sensés, raisonnables, pour qui l'amitié est le plus beau trésor, pouvons comprendre et ressentir cela. 
Et c'est donc vraiment parce que vous êtes mes amies et que je veux vous être agéables que j'accepte la plus grosse part. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]






 humpf... j'au dû manquer une étape quelque part...


----------



## rillettes (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Chrislm:</font><hr /> *

Chrislm
* 

[/QUOTE]
Tientientien... Un "pays" qui dort dans le TGV...


----------



## peel.emma (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Tu sais Emma, il ne faut pas trop lui en vouloir, ce n'est qu'un homme après tout. 
Seules, nous être fragiles, sensibles, sensés, raisonnables, pour qui l'amitié est le plus beau trésor, pouvons comprendre et ressentir cela. 
Et c'est donc vraiment parce que vous êtes mes amies et que je veux vous être agéables que j'accepte la plus grosse part. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

voilà, toute douceur, abnégation, sacrifice...


----------



## barbarella (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

"Bougez-pas ! Les mains sur la table. J'vous préviens qu'on a la puissance de feu d'un croiseur et des flingues de concours." Arff  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Bon, j'vous laisse j'ai mon eau qui brûle


----------



## Chrislm (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par rillettes:</font><hr /> * 
Tientientien... Un "pays" qui vit dans le TGV... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Bien pire que ça... 2 A/R en voiture par semaine...

Même si ça n'a rien à voir avec l'énigme, je suis  *satisfait*  de rencontrer rillettes et pourtant j'ai faim...


----------



## nato kino (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 

voilà, toute douceur, abnégation, sacrifice... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

_" Une bonne pensionnaire, ça devient plus rare qu'une femme de ménage. Ces dames s'exportent, le mirage africain nous fait un tort terrible ; et si ça continue, elles iront à Tombouctou à la nage. "_ 


mouahahahaahaha


----------



## nato kino (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Chrislm:</font><hr /> * 

Bien pire que ça... 2 A/R en voiture par semaine...

Même si ça n'a rien à voir avec l'énigme, je suis  satisfait  de rencontrer rillettes et pourtant j'ai faim...    * 

[/QUOTE]
Ne t'emballe pas trop !! Si tu connaissais l'animal...


----------



## peel.emma (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

" Une bonne pensionnaire, ça devient plus rare qu'une femme de ménage. Ces dames s'exportent, le mirage africain nous fait un tort terrible ; et si ça continue, elles iront à Tombouctou à la nage. " 


mouahahahaahaha  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est quoi déjà? récession et ??


----------



## nato kino (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 

c'est quoi déjà? récession et ??   * 

[/QUOTE]
...manque de main d'oeuvre !!


----------



## Chrislm (28 Mars 2003)

Peut être une solution psyco/logique :

La moins affamée des trois se coupe une part. (une petite car elle n'a pas trop faim)

Elle tends le couteau à sa voisine qui coupe et c'est la troisième qui choisit sa part.

Elle sont toutes satisfaites.



Chrislm.


----------



## Luc G (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Chrislm:</font><hr /> * Deux pistes :

- Imaginons que c'est un gateau tranché et que le couteau ne sert qu'a séparer les tranches... Il y a déjà 24 tranches et elles en prennet 6 chacunes.
* 

[/QUOTE]

Chrisim, je sais bien que bonpat a dit "pas de maths", c'est pour ça que je l'asticote mais de là dire 3x6 = 24...


----------



## barbarella (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Chrisim, je sais bien que bonpat a dit "pas de maths", c'est pour ça que je l'asticote mais de là dire 3x6 = 24...









* 

[/QUOTE]

Qui peut le plus, peut le moins


----------



## Chrislm (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Chrisim, je sais bien que bonpat a dit "pas de maths", c'est pour ça que je l'asticote mais de là dire 3x6 = 24...









* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est 3x8=24 ? mince ça remet en cause toute mon analyse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




De toutes façons, pour satisfaire des femmes c'est toujours un problème compliqué  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Chrislm


----------



## Luc G (28 Mars 2003)

Bon, je vous laisse : je m'en vais écouter du jazz. pensez donc à ce qu'a dit bonpat : une d'un côté, deux de l'autre ou un truc dans ce genre. Sans doute (ou plutôt, peut-être) la maniere, l'ordre dans lequels sont prises les parts a son importance et il doit falloir probablement couper en plus de 3.

Reste à savoir à quoi sert le couteau, à part couper (en supposant qu'il n'y a pas de jeu de mots).


----------



## bonpat (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Sans doute (ou plutôt, peut-être) la maniere, l'ordre dans lequels sont prises les parts a son importance et il doit falloir probablement couper en plus de 3.* 

[/QUOTE]
Il ne faut couper que deux fois (donc en trois part "à priori égale")

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Reste à savoir à quoi sert le couteau, à part couper (en supposant qu'il n'y a pas de jeu de mots).   * 

[/QUOTE]
Avant de couper le couteau sert à quelque chose...

Essayez de penser aux gestes que vous feriez si vous étiez devant le gaâteau avec les deux filles (j'ai pas dit lesquelles)


----------



## Chrislm (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * pensez donc à ce qu'a dit bonpat : une d'un côté, deux de l'autre ou un truc dans ce genre. Sans doute (ou plutôt, peut-être) la maniere, l'ordre dans lequels sont prises les parts a son importance * 

[/QUOTE]

Oui t'as raison. 
Pour satifaire tout le monde il faut que la part qui vient d'être coupée soit proposée à l'autres/aux autres. C'est le démarage qui est compliqué.

La première coupe une part. Elle la propose à ses amies. Si elles refusent elle mange cette part.
Puis le problème devient simple : celle qui coupe ne choisit pas.

On doit pas être loin de la soluiton...

Chrislm


----------



## barbarella (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Avant de couper le couteau sert à quelque chose...

Essayez de penser aux gestes que vous feriez si vous étiez devant le gaâteau avec les deux filles (j'ai pas dit lesquelles)   * 

[/QUOTE]

Le couteau sert à tracer les parts


----------



## tomtom (28 Mars 2003)

L'une des filles coupe 3 petites parts, car elles font attention à leurs lignes, et le reste c'est pour le chien


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Le couteau sert à tracer les parts  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est à quoi j'pensais depuis le début, en dessinant p.e. un Y, mais apparemment c'est pas


----------



## Chrislm (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 
Le couteau sert à tracer les parts  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui, mais après ? Si elles ne sont pas satisfates de la taille des parts (1/2 + 1/3 + 1/6) ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A quoi peut bien servir ce couteau avant de couper ?

Chrislm


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Chrislm:</font><hr /> * 

Oui, mais après ? Si elles ne sont pas satisfates de la taille des parts (1/2 + 1/3 + 1/6) ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A quoi peut bien servir ce couteau avant de couper ?

Chrislm   * 

[/QUOTE]

bin si tu connais la réponse donne la, moi j'commence à avoir faim


----------



## RV (28 Mars 2003)

Il y en a une qui coupe une part, puis l'autre une deuxième part et la troisième choisit comme ça tout le monde est content


----------



## bonpat (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Chrislm:</font><hr /> * 

Oui t'as raison. 
Pour satifaire tout le monde il faut que la part qui vient d'être coupée soit proposée à l'autres/aux autres. C'est le démarage qui est compliqué.

La première coupe une part. Elle la propose à ses amies. Si elles refusent elle mange cette part.
Puis le problème devient simple : celle qui coupe ne choisit pas.

On doit pas être loin de la soluiton...

Chrislm   * 

[/QUOTE]

En réalité le problème est exactement le même quelque soit le nb de personnes autour du gâteau


----------



## Chrislm (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * 
moi j'commence à avoir faim 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Moi aussi, et si on en trouve un troisième j'amène un gateau et un couteau.


J'ai pas la réponse du début de l'énigme. Par contre, j'ai la réponse de la fin quand elles ne sont plus que deux.

En effet quand elles sont plus que deux, il suffit que la première coupe et la seconde choisisse. Et elle sont satisfaites.

Par contre je bloque sur le début et cette histoire de couteau qui sert à quelque chose d'autre qu'a couper. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'vais manger.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Chrislm


----------



## bonpat (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Le couteau sert à tracer les parts  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
pas tout à fait
pour les tracer il faut d'abord....


----------



## barbarella (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
pas tout à fait
pour les tracer il faut d'abord....   * 

[/QUOTE]

Les compter


----------



## bonpat (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Chrislm:</font><hr /> * 
En effet quand elles sont plus que deux, il suffit que la première coupe et la seconde choisisse. Et elle sont satisfaites.
* 

[/QUOTE]

non c'est faux !
si la première coupe une petite part et que la seconde choisisse la grosse part, la première ne sera pas satisfaite.
Mais on approche c'est sûr...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
pas tout à fait
pour les tracer il faut d'abord....   * 

[/QUOTE]


je donne ma langue au chat !


----------



## barbarella (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Chrislm:</font><hr /> * 

Oui, mais après ? Si elles ne sont pas satisfates de la taille des parts (1/2 + 1/3 + 1/6) ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A quoi peut bien servir ce couteau avant de couper ?

Chrislm   * 

[/QUOTE]

1/2 + 1/3 + 1/6 = 6/6


----------



## bonpat (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Les compter  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]
non, mais imagine toi devant le gâteau avec deux copines....


----------



## bonpat (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * 

je donne ma langue au chat ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
lequel ? moi


----------



## barbarella (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
non, mais imagine toi devant le gâteau avec deux copines....   * 

[/QUOTE]

Je ne fais que ça, et ben... rien


----------



## Chrislm (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
En réalité le problème est exactement le même quelque soit le nb de personnes autour du gâteau    * 

[/QUOTE]

C'est maintenant qu'on l'apprends, alors que certains ont travaillé durement sur des dessin, des calculs de trigo...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Une question : le nombre de parts doit il être égal au nombre de personnes ?


----------



## Chrislm (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

1/2 + 1/3 + 1/6 = 6/6



* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est exact. Je vais pas me planter deux fois dans la même soirée (3*6=24...) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










C'était pour dire que les tailles des parts pouvait êtres tracées de taille différente . Ce qui reviends à refaire les traces jusqu'a trouver un accord. Pas génial


----------



## Chrislm (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
pas tout à fait
pour les tracer il faut d'abord....   * 

[/QUOTE]

tenir le couteau ?


----------



## barbarella (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Chrislm:</font><hr /> * 

 Je vais pas me planter deux fois dans la même soirée 
* 

[/QUOTE]

T'en fais pas on prend vite l'habitude


----------



## bonpat (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Chrislm:</font><hr /> * 

C'est maintenant qu'on l'apprends, alors que certains ont travaillé durement sur des dessin, des calculs de trigo...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Une question : le nombre de parts doit il être égal au nombre de personnes ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
oui


----------



## Chrislm (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sur le site de barbarella:</font><hr /> * 
Le plus long, quand on fait la cuisine, c'est de retrouver l'ouvre boîte.

[/QUOTE]* 

Le plus long c'est de trouver le couteau


----------



## bonpat (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Chrislm:</font><hr /> * 

tenir le couteau ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* 

[/QUOTE]
bon tu tiens ton couteau, tu l'approches du gâteau, tu le positionnes "quelque part" au dessus et la, tu dis .....


----------



## Chrislm (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
bon tu tiens ton couteau, tu l'approches du gâteau, tu le positionnes "quelque part" au dessus et la, tu dis .....   * 

[/QUOTE]

Je dis... 
Qui en veux ?
Puis je coupe en fonction de la réponse.


----------



## barbarella (28 Mars 2003)

Je sais pas ce qui se passe, je ne me sens pas bien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 une indigestion ?

bonpat ton gâteau tu te le gardes, depuis qu'is est sorti il est plus très frais. 

Je prend le couteau et je lacère ce maudit gâteau, voilà


----------



## bonpat (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Chrislm:</font><hr /> * 

Je dis... 
Qui en veux ?
Puis je coupe en fonction de la réponse.
* 

[/QUOTE]
qui en veut?
-moi
-moi

et là avant de couper tu fais quoi ?


----------



## barbarella (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
qui en veut?
-moi
-moi

et là avant de couper tu fais quoi ?    * 

[/QUOTE]

je dis OK


----------



## bonpat (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Je sais pas ce qui se passe, je ne me sens pas bien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 une indigestion ?

bonpat ton gâteau tu te le gardes, depuis qu'is est sorti il est plus très frais. 

Je prend le couteau et je lacère ce maudit gâteau, voilà  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

A chaque réponse onsort un nouveau gâteau, il y en 63 à manger maintenant. Burp !!


----------



## barbarella (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
qui en veut?
-moi
-moi

et là avant de couper tu fais quoi ?    * 

[/QUOTE]
Je vérifie avec le pouce si la lame est bien tranchante


----------



## Chrislm (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
qui en veut?
-moi
-moi

et là avant de couper tu fais quoi ?    * 

[/QUOTE]

Je compte (attention, carje suis pas hyper fort en math ce soir) : 2 moi + moi = 3 réponses = 3 parts.

Donc il faut couper trois parts. Alors bêtement je dis 'Ce sera trois parts'.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Je pose la question : une petite ou une grosse part ?

Et je coupe en fonction.

On doitv pas être loin de la solution, mais je vais pas tarder à couper court...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Chrislm


----------



## Chrislm (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 
Je vérifie avec le pouce si la lame est bien tranchante    * 

[/QUOTE]

Pareil. Tout en faisant hyper gaffe de pas me couper.


----------



## barbarella (28 Mars 2003)

bonpat, ne penses-tu pas qu'arrivés à ce niveau, nous méritons la réponse ?


----------



## bonpat (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Chrislm:</font><hr /> * 

Je pose la question : une petite ou une grosse part ?
* 

[/QUOTE]

oui oui oui oui


----------



## Chrislm (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

oui oui oui oui

* 

[/QUOTE]

Puis je dis 'une petite/grosse comme ça ?'

Je coupe et donne la part. Je répète jusqu'a la fin et la dernière part est pour moi.

Bon, si c'est ça la réponse... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Chrislm


----------



## barbarella (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

oui oui oui oui

* 

[/QUOTE]






 et alors ?


----------



## bonpat (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 






 et alors ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Barbarella crois-tu que doive donner la réponse maintenant ?


----------



## barbarella (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Barbarella crois-tu que doive donner la réponse maintenant ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

*oui*


----------



## Chrislm (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

oui * 

[/QUOTE]

On est plus que deux sur cette énigme....

Je dis oui aussi.

Chrislm


----------



## Glad (28 Mars 2003)

Ca change de style comme énigme, j'ai plutôt l'habitude d'énigme moins concrète, mais ça a l'air aussi dur


----------



## barbarella (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Glad:</font><hr /> * Ca change de style comme énigme, j'ai plutôt l'habitude d'énigme moins concrète, mais ça a l'air aussi dur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

T'es pas encore au lit toi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonne nuit


----------



## bonpat (28 Mars 2003)

C'était très facile :

Barbarella approche le couteau du bord du gâteau et dit aux filles :
je vais parcourir le gâteau avec la lame dès qu'une d'entre vous ou moi estime qu'il y a 1/3 du gâteau, je coupe et lui donne la part.

Si la 1ere qui dis oui estime avoir 1/3 : elle est sasifaite
si les deux autres n'ont pas dit oui, c'est qu'elles estiment qu'il reste plus des deux tiers et elles sont donc satisfaites.

On recommence le même principe avec les deux restantes et les trois sont forcément satisfaites en estimant avoir 1/3 chacune


----------



## Glad (28 Mars 2003)

Je dois avouer que c'est complexe comme raisonnement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais j'ai compris, tu en aurais d'autres du même style ou tu les a déjà toutes posées?


----------



## barbarella (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * C'était très facile :

Barbarella approche le couteau du bord du gâteau et dit aux filles :
je vais parcourir le gâteau avec la lame dès qu'une d'entre vous ou moi estime qu'il y a 1/3 du gâteau, je coupe et lui donne la part.

Si la 1ere qui dis oui estime avoir 1/3 : elle est sasifaite
si les deux autres n'ont pas dit oui, c'est qu'elles estiment qu'il reste plus des deux tiers et elles sont donc satisfaites.

On recommence le même principe avec les deux restantes et les trois sont forcément satisfaites en estimant avoir 1/3 chacune


* 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai rien compris,


----------



## Glad (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

J'ai rien compris,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Tu veux que le fils t'explique?


----------



## barbarella (28 Mars 2003)

Je, soussignée, barbarella, saine de corps et desprit, déclare par la présente  promettre de ne plus répondre aux énigmes de bonpat.*

Fait à Paris, le 27 mars 2003, pour valoir ce que de droit.
































* jusquà ce que je change davis


----------



## Chrislm (28 Mars 2003)

C'est effectivement bien vu...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Une autre énigme ?


----------



## barbarella (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Glad:</font><hr /> * 
Tu veux que le fils t'explique?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Surtout pas


----------



## bonpat (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Glad:</font><hr /> * Je dois avouer que c'est complexe comme raisonnement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais j'ai compris, tu en aurais d'autres du même style ou tu les a déjà toutes posées? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Faut apprendre à faire des recherches mon ptiga...
Quoique c'est pas la peine que tu lises tout ce que j'ai posté


----------



## Glad (28 Mars 2003)

*UNE AUTRE UNE AUTRE UNE AUTRE UNE AUTRE...*


----------



## bonpat (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Chrislm:</font><hr /> * C'est effectivement bien vu...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
merci

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Chrislm:</font><hr /> * Une autre énigme ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
Ca me vient en dormant...


----------



## Glad (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Ca me vient en dormant...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Nooooooooooon


----------



## Luc G (28 Mars 2003)

Bravo, bonpat. C'est dans le principe parfait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dans la pratique, je doute que tout le monde soit satisfait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Il y en aura toujours un qui estimera s'être fait avoir, même si au moment du partage, il n'était pas de cet avis puisqu'il n'avait pas encore pris la part.

C'est inhérent à la nature humaine. C'est pour ça qu'on a inventé les maths : pour que les gens aient un motif d'accepter une solution (celle donnée par les maths) et râlent ensuite contre les maths et pas contre quelqu'un  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










PS. En allant au concert, j'avais cherché dans ce sens : sur le choix des parts, mais je me compliquais beaucoup trop l'existence. 

PPS. C'est quand même pas très moral. Si celui qui fait le gâteau est malin ou celui chez qui ça se passe, un petit peu d'habileté en matière d'illusion d'optique et il va y avoir des pigeons


----------



## peel.emma (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * C'était très facile :

Barbarella approche le couteau du bord du gâteau et dit aux filles :
je vais parcourir le gâteau avec la lame dès qu'une d'entre vous ou moi estime qu'il y a 1/3 du gâteau, je coupe et lui donne la part.

Si la 1ere qui dis oui estime avoir 1/3 : elle est sasifaite
si les deux autres n'ont pas dit oui, c'est qu'elles estiment qu'il reste plus des deux tiers et elles sont donc satisfaites.

On recommence le même principe avec les deux restantes et les trois sont forcément satisfaites en estimant avoir 1/3 chacune


* 

[/QUOTE]
Ben c'est ce que j'avais dit au début : ça dépend de la grosseur des tiers...


----------



## bonpat (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Bravo, bonpat. C'est dans le principe parfait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




* 

[/QUOTE]

Les mathématiques, c'est une question de principe


----------



## Luc G (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Les mathématiques, c'est une question de principe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Mais non, les mathématique, c'est de la poésie !


----------



## bonpat (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Mais non, les mathématique, c'est de la poésie ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Mais la poésie c'est aussi une question de principe.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Qu'est ce qu'une question de principe ?
Pimm, Barbarella, Oupsy on vous attend...


----------



## barbarella (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Mais la poésie c'est aussi une question de principe.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Qu'est ce qu'une question de principe ?
Pimm, Barbarella, Oupsy on vous attend...     * 

[/QUOTE]

Je fais une pause et je reviens


----------



## peel.emma (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Je fais une pause et je reviens  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
(c'est une pause de principe, justement, hein?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## barbarella (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 


Qu'est ce qu'une question de principe ?
* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est la nouvelle énigme


----------



## nato kino (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 
(c'est une pause de principe, justement, hein?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )  * 

[/QUOTE]
C'est calculé tout ça...


----------



## Luc G (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

C'est la nouvelle énigme  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

En principe


----------



## barbarella (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

En principe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est pas morale


----------



## Chrislm (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Qu'est ce qu'une question de principe ?
* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est  contractuel











Chrislm


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2003)

c'est quoi l'énigme du jour ??


_mais où est donc bonpat ? _


----------



## krystof (30 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * mais où est donc bonpat ? 



* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est la nouvelle énigme


----------



## bonpat (30 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * 
mais où est donc bonpat ? 



* 

[/QUOTE]

Oupsy me cherche ? Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## peel.emma (30 Mars 2003)

Quand y'en a plus, y'en a encore, en principe, mais là, j'ai beau cherché, partout, pas d'énigme, rien, pas le moindre petit morceau (j'ai bien cherché partout, hein, e n'ai rien demandé, surtout pas, surtout surtout pas, parce que je sais qu'il ne faut pas... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Sur quoi vais-je pouvoir exercer mes méninges, alors?


----------



## krystof (30 Mars 2003)

Voilà pour  toi .


----------



## peel.emma (30 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Voilà pour  toi .  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]





 pffffff  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(en fait, ça je fais pas, j'ai trop peur du verdict... pis c'est pas juste, tout est toujours axé sur une logique de type mathématique)


----------



## bonpat (31 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 





 pffffff  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(en fait, ça je fais pas, j'ai trop peur du verdict... pis c'est pas juste, tout est toujours axé sur une logique de type mathématique)
* 

[/QUOTE]

Il existe une autre logique? 6ème sens, logique féminine, intuition etc... ?


----------



## peel.emma (31 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Il existe une autre logique? 6ème sens, logique féminine, intuition etc... ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Môssieu Bonpat, apprenez que tout ce qui ne s'additionne pas n'est pas pour autant sottises, bilevesées et compagnie. Oui, il existe d'autres logiques, quoique vous en disiez et quoique vous tentiez de jouer sur les mots : il y a la logique du texte, par exemple. Mais que m'échiné-je à tenter de démontrer ce qui ne se démontre pas, car trop subtil? 
(bon, et avec tout ça on a toujours pas de cette chose qu'il ne faut pas demander et que je sais où chercher sinon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## bonpat (31 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> *
Sur quoi vais-je pouvoir exercer mes méninges, alors?
* 

[/QUOTE]

Quel est le mot que toutes les filles du forum MacG prononcent mal ?


----------



## RV (31 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Quel est le mot que toutes les filles du forum MacG prononcent mal ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

bonnepâte


----------



## bonpat (31 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

bonnepâte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]
On va dire qu'on le reserve aux filles, oki ?

_mais Frédo, c'est un garçon ou une fille?_


----------



## RV (31 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
On va dire qu'on le reserve aux filles, oki ?
* 

[/QUOTE]

pitoyable


----------



## peel.emma (31 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
On va dire qu'on le reserve aux filles, oki ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
humpf...
appelez-moi Steed...


----------



## peel.emma (31 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Quel est le mot que toutes les filles du forum MacG prononcent mal ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

ohmmmmmmmm? (merci, amok...)


----------



## peel.emma (31 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Quel est le mot que toutes les filles du forum MacG prononcent mal ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Tous : il n'y a pas de filles sur MacG


----------



## bonpat (31 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 

Tous : il n'y a pas de filles sur MacG  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
alors Frédo c'est un garçon ?

_L'est où Frédo ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_


----------



## krystof (31 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 
humpf...
appelez-moi Steed...  * 

[/QUOTE]

Miss Peel ? We're needed ??


----------



## bonpat (31 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Quel est le mot que toutes les filles du forum MacG prononcent mal ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Je rappelle qu'il y en a une petite pour Barbarella, Emma.Peel et Oupsy, petite énigme bien sûr...


----------



## barbarella (31 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Je rappelle qu'il y en a une petite pour Barbarella, Emma.Peel et Oupsy, petite énigme bien sûr... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Où ça


----------



## bonpat (31 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Où ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
m'fatigue


----------



## barbarella (31 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
m'fatigue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Bon ben c'est pas mon jour


----------



## bonpat (31 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Bon ben c'est pas mon jour  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
mouse


----------



## RV (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Je rappelle qu'il y en a une petite pour Barbarella, Emma.Peel et Oupsy, petite énigme bien sûr... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

tu ne serais pas le fils caché d'aldo maccione






c'est rapport à la classe dont tu fais preuve


----------



## peel.emma (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Miss Peel ? We're needed ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
yes we were... but I don't get the point anymore...
sorry Steed... I think that our new mission is going to be pretty complicated : we don't even know where to start from (well... actually we don't ven know what our mission is ... and for a second I Thought I was u 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## peel.emma (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

tu ne serais pas le fils caché d'aldo maccione






c'est rapport à la classe dont tu fais preuve 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
ah non! la classe c'est Georges Abitbol!!!!!


----------



## peel.emma (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Bon ben c'est pas mon jour  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ce n'était pas "le mot que les filles prononcent mal", l'énigme?


----------



## nato kino (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 
ah non! la classe c'est Georges Abitbol!!!!!   * 

[/QUOTE]
La classe, la vraie, cest lui !!


----------



## bonpat (2 Avril 2003)

On attendant la prochaine véritable grande énigme, un petit sucre pour faire patienter les filles du bar :

*Quel est le mot que toutes les filles du forum MacG prononcent mal ? *


----------



## RV (2 Avril 2003)

vous faites fausse route on parlait de bonpat. Donc aucun rapport avec la "vraie classe" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




par contre celle d'aldo maccione lui sied à merveille.


----------



## peel.emma (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * On attendant la prochaine véritable grande énigme, un petit sucre pour faire patienter les filles du bar :

Quel est le mot que toutes les filles du forum MacG prononcent mal ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
plusieurs questions, pour rentabiliser l'espace quand la crise du logement fait rage :
1) est-ce un gros mot?
2) un mot en rapport avec les m-m-mmmmmmathématiques?


----------



## bonpat (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 
plusieurs questions, pour rentabiliser l'espace quand la crise du logement fait rage :
1) est-ce un gros mot?
2) un mot en rapport avec les m-m-mmmmmmathématiques?
* 

[/QUOTE]
1 non
2 non


----------



## peel.emma (3 Avril 2003)

1) un mot en rapport avec des trucs sessuels?
2) un mot simple ou un mot composé (comme ça, bonpat ne peut pas répondre juste non., faut faire travailler les articulations)?
3) les filles peuvent-elles le prononcer hors de Mac G? 
4) on fait un pendu?


----------



## bonpat (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 1) un mot en rapport avec des trucs sessuels?
2) un mot simple ou un mot composé (comme ça, bonpat ne peut pas répondre juste non., faut faire travailler les articulations)?
3) les filles peuvent-elles le prononcer hors de Mac G? 
4) on fait un pendu?
* 

[/QUOTE]
1 sensuel non
2 oui/non
3 oui
4 trop facile mais jt'aime bien quand même car t'es la seule à chercher


----------



## peel.emma (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
1 sensuel non
2 oui/non
3 oui
4 trop facile mais jt'aime bien quand même car t'es la seule à chercher  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
1) pas sensuel, seSSuel
2) encora raté! pourtant, je n'ai fait aucune concession
3) le mot a un rapport avec l'ordinateur?
4) humpf... sais pas comment je dois prendre ça... je me demande si je ne suis pas la seule à ne pas bosser le mercredi...


----------



## barbarella (3 Avril 2003)

Est-ce un :

substantif ?

adjectif ?

verbe ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2003)

le prononce mal ou  n'ose pas le dire ?


est-ce un mot de 2, ou 3, ou 4, ou 5 ou 6 lettres ?


ce mot est-il féminin ?

ou masculin ?


----------



## barbarella (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * le prononce mal ou  n'ose pas le dire ?


* 

[/QUOTE]

Là il va falloir l'écrire


----------



## bonpat (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 
1) pas sensuel, seSSuel
2) encora raté! pourtant, je n'ai fait aucune concession
3) le mot a un rapport avec l'ordinateur?
4) humpf... sais pas comment je dois prendre ça... je me demande si je ne suis pas la seule à ne pas bosser le mercredi...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

1 sensuel non (faut appeler un chat un chat ma petite dame  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
2 oui
3 non
4 non


----------



## bonpat (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Est-ce un :

substantif ?

adjectif ?

verbe ?

* 

[/QUOTE]

substantif et adjectif : oui
verbe : non


----------



## Luc G (3 Avril 2003)

J'ai une petite idée (pas forcément la bonne)
est-ce que ça l'énigme pourrait avoir un rapport avec l'orthographe


----------



## bonpat (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * le prononce mal ou  n'ose pas le dire ?
est-ce un mot de 2, ou 3, ou 4, ou 5 ou 6 lettres ?
ce mot est-il féminin ?
ou masculin ?
* 

[/QUOTE]

Que les filles de MacG prononcent mal. je pense qu'elles osent tout dire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







substantif : masculin
ou adjectif

nb de lettre voir réponse pendu...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2003)

est-ce que ça l'énigme pourrait avoir un rapport avec  un *chat* ?


----------



## bonpat (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * J'ai une petite idée (pas forcément la bonne)
est-ce que ça l'énigme pourrait avoir un rapport avec l'orthographe   * 

[/QUOTE]

STOP ACHTUNG
Enigme réservée aux filles....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







envoie en mp, stp


----------



## Luc G (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

STOP ACHTUNG
Enigme réservée aux filles....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







envoie en mp, stp   * 

[/QUOTE]

Je ne veux pas aller plus loin de toutes façons.
C'est juste pour agacer Barbarella


----------



## bonpat (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * est-ce que ça l'énigme pourrait avoir un rapport avec  chat ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Pas du tout. A quoi pensez-vous ma petite dame?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_Il pourait y avoir un rapport en sorcellerie ou dans de vieux grimoires _


----------



## bonpat (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Je ne veux pas aller plus loin de toutes façons.
C'est juste pour agacer Barbarella  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Continue alors !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Pas du tout. A quoi pensez-vous ma petite dame?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








[/QUOTE]

j'pensais p.e. à "chat alors" ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</font><blockquote><font class="small">En r&eacute;ponse &agrave;:</font><hr />
Il pourait y avoir un rapport en sorcellerie ou dans de vieux grimoires  * 

[/QUOTE]

c'est un indice ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2003)

bien comme c'est réservé aux filles, j'reprende la quetion d LucG ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




est-ce que ça l'énigme pourrait avoir un rapport avec l'orthographe ? 


à ma montre il est exactement 16h30


----------



## peel.emma (3 Avril 2003)

est-ce que le fait que tu emploies le mot "filles" est important dans l'énigme?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Quel est le mot que toutes les filles du forum MacG prononcent mal ?   * 

[/QUOTE]


Et pourquoi seulement les filles prononceraient mal ce mot encore inconnu ?


----------



## barbarella (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Continue alors !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

Il m'en faut plus pour m'agacer pffffffffffff


----------



## barbarella (3 Avril 2003)

est-ce que *tous* les garçons prononcent bien ce mot ?


----------



## barbarella (3 Avril 2003)

Est-ce que seules les filles de MacG prononcent mal ce mot ?


----------



## peel.emma (3 Avril 2003)

Mais si bonpat ne répond pas, on ne va jamais trouver... et après, du coup, ça va alimenter la machine sexiste à confirmer que les filles sont incapables de répondre, et que décidément, et... pffffff...


----------



## bonpat (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * 

c'est un indice ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
oui mais tiré par les cheveux (ceux qu'ils me restent)


----------



## bonpat (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> *
est-ce que ça l'énigme pourrait avoir un rapport avec l'orthographe ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non
<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * 
à ma montre il est exactement 16h30 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
précision suisse. Désolé il y en a qui bosse le mercredi


----------



## bonpat (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * est-ce que le fait que tu emploies le mot "filles" est important dans l'énigme?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2003)

Vouais, vouais, vouais !  

Ne serait-ce  pas là, le genre d'énigme à la Bonpat pour attirer toutes les damoiselles et gentes dames des alentours dans son antre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vu de ma planète on en voit des vertes et des pas mûres


----------



## bonpat (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Frédo:</font><hr /> * 
Et pourquoi seulement les filles prononceraient mal ce mot encore inconnu ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Frédo cette énigme est réservée aux filles et toi je ne sais pas si... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon on va faire comme si. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Personne n'a dit "seulement les filles"


----------



## bonpat (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * est-ce que tous les garçons prononcent bien ce mot ?    * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## bonpat (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que seules les filles de MacG prononcent mal ce mot ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## bonpat (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> *ça va alimenter la machine sexiste à confirmer que les filles sont incapables de répondre



* 

[/QUOTE]
oui


----------



## bonpat (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alexm31:</font><hr /> * Vouais, vouais, vouais !  

Ne serait-ce  pas là, le genre d'énigme à la Bonpat pour attirer toutes les damoiselles et gentes dames des alentours dans son antre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vu de ma planète on en voit des vertes et des pas mûres 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
Tiens une nouvelle.
Bienvenue, bon j'fais pas les présentations le mieux c'est d'essayer ce se rencontrer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










"damoiselles et gentes dames" très médiéval tout ça


----------



## RV (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

STOP ACHTUNG
Enigme réservée aux filles....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







envoie en mp, stp   * 

[/QUOTE]

c'est ce que je disais : il est lamentable


----------



## RV (3 Avril 2003)

ça ne vous rappelle pas les boîtes de ploucs où l'entrée est gratuite pour les filles ?


----------



## peel.emma (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * ça ne vous rappelle pas les boîtes de ploucs où l'entrée est gratuite pour les filles ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]











sauf que là, c'est nous qui ramons!!
(n'hésite pas, si tu as une idée brillante : tu l'écris en tout petit, et hop!)


----------



## peel.emma (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * est-ce que tous les garçons prononcent bien ce mot ?   
Est-ce que seules les filles de MacG prononcent mal ce mot ? 

* 

[/QUOTE]et c'est non à chaque fois... du coup, je me demande si cette énigme ne pêcherait pas un peu par manque de clarté dans sa formulation, parce que, si l'on résume, on en est à : le mot que les filles de macg prononcent mal, mais certains garçons le prononcent mal aussi et des filles qui ne sont pas sur macG ont aussi quelques difficultés d'élocution...
ce qi tendrait à prouver que c'est un mot globalement imprononçable et je propose donc, comme réponse : wslodfgyvndfgandwuxncsgf (mais ce n'est pour le moment qu'une hypothèse)


----------



## RV (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 











sauf que là, c'est nous qui ramons!!
(n'hésite pas, si tu as une idée brillante : tu l'écris en tout petit, et hop!)  * 

[/QUOTE]

tu penses sérieusement qu'il faut une idée pour causer avec bonpat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




enfin quand je dis causer je suis gentil ! 
c'est mon gros défaut


----------



## RV (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 











sauf que là, c'est nous qui ramons!!
(n'hésite pas, si tu as une idée brillante : tu l'écris en tout petit, et hop!)  * 

[/QUOTE]

à mon avis le truc imprononçable pour une fille ça doit ressembler à : (s'adressant à bonpat) *oui*





mais à mon sens ça doit dépasser le cadre de MacG


----------



## RV (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 











sauf que là, c'est nous qui ramons!!
(n'hésite pas, si tu as une idée brillante : tu l'écris en tout petit, et hop!)  * 

[/QUOTE]

tu sais vu de l'extérieur, c'est à dire d'ici : j'ai plutôt l'impression que c'est bonpat qui rame


----------



## peel.emma (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

à mon avis le truc imprononçable pour une fille ça doit ressembler à : (s'adressant à bonpat) oui






mais à mon sens ça doit dépasser le cadre de MacG  * 

[/QUOTE]






 tu crois?
ce qui m'étonne le plu, c'est qu'il n'ait pas alors pensé aux interro-négatives, tu sais : tu ne veux pas ne pas... ?


----------



## peel.emma (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

tu sais vu de l'extérieur, c'est à dire d'ici : j'ai plutôt l'impression que c'est bonpat qui rame 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

tu veux dire qu'il aurait lancé une énigme dont il ne connaît pas la réponse?


----------



## bonpat (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

à mon avis le truc imprononçable pour une fille ça doit ressembler à : (s'adressant à bonpat) oui * 

[/QUOTE]
ah la la! Dire cela d'un père de famille de 4 enfants c'est pas beau


----------



## RV (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 






 tu crois?
ce qui m'étonne le plu, c'est qu'il n'ait pas alors pensé aux interro-négatives, tu sais : tu ne veux pas ne pas... ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

trop compliqué!
pas à sa portée


----------



## bonpat (3 Avril 2003)

un indice :
c'est très facile.


----------



## RV (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
ah la la! Dire cela d'un père de famille de 4 enfants c'est pas beau  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

et en plus il essaye de se dissimuler derrière sa femme et ses enfants. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







tu n'as pas honte!


----------



## bonpat (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

trop compliqué!
pas à sa portée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Défoncé RV ?


----------



## RV (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 

tu veux dire qu'il aurait lancé une énigme dont il ne connaît pas la réponse?
* 

[/QUOTE]

non il rame pour que les filles s'intéressent à lui.

En général les énigmes il les pompe dans un bouquin ou ailleurs donc il a la solution avec l'énoncé. Pour celle-ci je ne sais pas. J'ai un doute.


----------



## RV (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Défoncé RV ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

moi ?
tu plaisantes


----------



## RV (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * un indice :
c'est très facile.   * 

[/QUOTE]

alors elle est de lui


----------



## peel.emma (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
ah la la! Dire cela d'un père de famille de 4 enfants c'est pas beau  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
ah, Bonpat, tu es là?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Justement, RV et moi parlions de tout le bien que nous pensions de tes énigmes...


----------



## bonpat (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

et en plus il essaye de se dissimuler derrière sa femme et ses enfants. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







tu n'as pas honte!  * 

[/QUOTE]
Laisse les filles réféchir RV
_ (t'es seul, t'as besoin d'affection)_


----------



## RV (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 
ah, Bonpat, tu es là?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Justement, RV et moi parlions de tout le bien que nous pensions de tes énigmes...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

c'était d'ailleurs très agréable.......  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



jusqu'à ce que tu arrives


----------



## RV (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Laisse les filles réféchir RV
 (t'es seul, t'as besoin d'affection)
* 

[/QUOTE]

face à ce genre de post je ne peux que me répéter : pitoyable


----------



## peel.emma (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Laisse les filles réféchir RV
* 

[/QUOTE]

et, heu... tu disais que tous les garçons ne le prononçaient pas bien, n'est-ce pas?
mais sur MacG tous les garçons y arrivent?


----------



## RV (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 

et, heu... tu disais que tous les garçons ne le prononçaient pas bien, n'est-ce pas?
mais sur MacG tous les garçons y arrivent?  * 

[/QUOTE]

grande question : que veux dire *prononcer* sur MacG?


----------



## peel.emma (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

grande question : que veux dire prononcer sur MacG? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
oui, c'est vrai, ça... je vais demander à bonpat, bouge pas


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

face à ce genre de post je ne peux que me répéter : pitoyable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Houlala ! Cela me paraît un peu houleux ce soir sur ce sujet !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Faut pas être jaloux RV,  la prochaine sera certainement rien que pour les garçons et tu pourras y participer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




N'est-ce pas Messire Bonpat ?


----------



## RV (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 
oui, c'est vrai, ça... je vais demander à bonpat, bouge pas   * 

[/QUOTE]

tu crois qu'il y a pensé ?


----------



## peel.emma (3 Avril 2003)

il m'est venu une idée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




: est-ce que l'énigme tourne autour du mot "prononcer"?


----------



## RV (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alexm31:</font><hr /> * 

Houlala ! Cela me paraît un peu houleux ce soir sur ce sujet !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Faut pas être jaloux RV,  la prochaine sera certainement rien que pour les garçons et tu pourras y participer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




N'est-ce pas Messire Bonpat ?      * 

[/QUOTE]

jaloux de bonpat ????????




plus drôle tu n'y arriveras pas.


----------



## peel.emma (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

tu crois qu'il y a pensé ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
en fait, je ne suis même plus sûre qu'il y ait le mot "prononcer" dans l'énigme...


----------



## RV (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 
en fait, je ne suis même plus sûre qu'il y ait le mot "prononcer" dans l'énigme...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

sissi!

regarde je l'ai retrouvé :

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Quel est le mot que toutes les filles du forum MacG prononcent mal ?   * 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2003)

Tiens, une petite question en passant concernant l'énigme... 
avant que je m'en retourne dans ma cafetière en partance pour le pays des rêves... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Est-ce que l'une de ces filles a prononcé ce mot sur Macgé ?


----------



## peel.emma (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr />     

[/QUOTE]

Bon, alors la question est effectivement d'une pertinence extrême... on brûlmerait que ça ne m'étonnerait pas plus que cela...
et du coup, tu as remarqué? on ne voit plus trop bonpat, par ici...


----------



## bonpat (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 

et, heu... tu disais que tous les garçons ne le prononçaient pas bien, n'est-ce pas?
mais sur MacG tous les garçons y arrivent?  * 

[/QUOTE]
En réalité sur MacG tout le monde le prononce mal.


----------



## bonpat (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alexm31:</font><hr /> * 

Houlala ! Cela me paraît un peu houleux ce soir sur ce sujet !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Faut pas être jaloux RV,  la prochaine sera certainement rien que pour les garçons et tu pourras y participer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




N'est-ce pas Messire Bonpat ?      * 

[/QUOTE]
merci alexandra mais RV est effectivement très jaloux...
On ne se connait pas je crois...

_tiens "Messire", encore du médiéval... ?!_


----------



## bonpat (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * il m'est venu une idée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




: est-ce que l'énigme tourne autour du mot "prononcer"?   * 

[/QUOTE]
possible (oui)


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

jaloux de bonpat ????????




plus drôle tu n'y arriveras pas.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Plus drôle que quoi, qui ?

Ai-je dit ne soit pas jaloux de Bonpat ?  Réponse: Non ! 

Tu ne suis pas RV  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Sur ce, je vous souhaite à tous une excellente fin soirée dans les bras de Bonpat !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Boas noites


----------



## RV (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
merci alexandra mais RV est effectivement très jaloux...
* 

[/QUOTE]

pourtant tu as passé l'âge de rêver il me semble.


----------



## bonpat (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alexm31:</font><hr /> * Tiens, une petite question en passant concernant l'énigme... 
avant que je m'en retourne dans ma cafetière en partance pour le pays des rêves... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Est-ce que l'une de ces filles a prononcé ce mot sur Macgé ?     * 

[/QUOTE]

Attention on parle des filles de MacG qui prononce mal ce mot mais pas qui prononce sur MacG

On s'connait?


----------



## RV (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alexm31:</font><hr /> * 

Plus drôle que quoi, qui ?

Ai-je dit ne soit pas jaloux de Bonpat ?  Réponse: Non ! 

Tu ne suis pas RV  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Sur ce, je vous souhaite à tous une excellente fin soirée dans les bras de Bonpat !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Boas noites 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est toi qui ne suis pas . C'est ta supposition qui était drôle

bonpat saute sur l'occasion, il y a ici quelqu'un qui est aussi doué que toi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







. Un beau couple en perspective 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je vous en prie !  ne me gardez pas un petit


----------



## peel.emma (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
possible (oui)   * 

[/QUOTE]

est-ce qu'il y a un jeu de mots avec "prononcer"?


----------



## bonpat (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

pourtant tu as passé l'âge de rêver il me semble.




* 

[/QUOTE]
RV t'as bouffé quoi ? dis moi si on peut t''aider.


----------



## bonpat (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 

est-ce qu'il y a un jeu de mots avec "prononcer"?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## peel.emma (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
En réalité sur MacG tout le monde le prononce mal.   * 

[/QUOTE]
donc tu as dit "les filles" juste pour brouiller les pistes? tsss tsss tssss


----------



## bonpat (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 
donc tu as dit "les filles" juste pour brouiller les pistes? tsss tsss tssss  * 

[/QUOTE]
Exact et pour les attirer à mooooooiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii !


----------



## RV (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 

Bon, alors la question est effectivement d'une pertinence extrême... on brûlmerait que ça ne m'étonnerait pas plus que cela...
et du coup, tu as remarqué? on ne voit plus trop bonpat, par ici...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

il a des problèmes d'élocution, peut-être même de prononciation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, il a du mal avec l'ironie. Il faut lui pardonner, cela ne doit pas être de sa faute.
Tu as vu : quelqu'un essaye de le défendre (bien mal j'en conviens, mais il ne le voit pas) et hop, il saute sur l'occasion et il réapparaît 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 emboîtant le pas.


----------



## peel.emma (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Exact et pour les attirer à mooooooiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]







c'est pas joli joli de recourir à des ruses comme ça... mais revenons à nos énigmes : le problème est "prononcer". Mais alors, aucun mot ne peut être correctement prononcé sur MacG, n'est-ce pas?
si tu réponds par oui ou par non, je ne te parle plus jamais 
(jusqu'à ce que je te reparle)


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Exact et pour les attirer à mooooooiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]



Vouais, vouais, je m'en doutais bien et RV avait raison !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est un bon petit gars l'RV


----------



## peel.emma (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

il a des problèmes d'élocution, peut-être même de prononciation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, il a du mal avec l'ironie. Il faut lui pardonner, cela ne doit pas être de sa faute.
Tu as vu : quelqu'un essaye de le défendre (bien mal j'en conviens, mais il ne le voit pas) et hop, il saute sur l'occasion et il réapparaît 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 emboîtant le pas.









* 

[/QUOTE]




Soyons grands et magnanimes : pardonnons! chacun a ses faiblesses. Et puis remercions alex de nous l'avoir ramené : nous avons ainsi eu la preuve indiscutable de ce qu'il lisait mais ne répondait pas!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_cela dit, on n'a toujours pas trouvé la solution..._


----------



## bonpat (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 







c'est pas joli joli de recourir à des ruses comme ça... mais revenons à nos énigmes : le problème est "prononcer". Mais alors, aucun mot ne peut être correctement prononcé sur MacG, n'est-ce pas?
si tu réponds par oui ou par non, je ne te parle plus jamais 
(jusqu'à ce que je te reparle)  * 

[/QUOTE]

Attention on parle des personnes qui sont sur MacG qui prononcent mal ce mot mais pas qui le prononce sur MacG !


----------



## bonpat (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alexm31:</font><hr /> * 



Vouais, vouais, je m'en doutais bien et RV avait raison !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est un bon petit gars l'RV 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
désolé Alexendra je croyais que tu étais partie


----------



## RV (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
RV t'as bouffé quoi ? dis moi si on peut t''aider.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

rien de spécial. J'admire ton sens de la répartie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 sidérant! (j'ai failli dire sidéral 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

*on* c'est qui ?


----------



## peel.emma (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Attention on parle des personnes qui sont sur MacG qui prononcent mal ce mot mais pas qui le prononce sur MacG !
* 

[/QUOTE]
alors le mot c'est MacG!


----------



## bonpat (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

non il rame pour que les filles s'intéressent à lui.

En général les énigmes il les pompe dans un bouquin ou ailleurs donc il a la solution avec l'énoncé. Pour celle-ci je ne sais pas. J'ai un doute.  * 

[/QUOTE]
T'es pas obligé d'essayer


----------



## RV (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alexm31:</font><hr /> * 



Vouais, vouais, je m'en doutais bien et RV avait raison !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est un bon petit gars l'RV 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

ne me dit pas que tu étais dupe ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




cette question placée à cet endroit là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je ne suis pas sûr d'en maîtriser tous les degrès 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bah on verra bien


----------



## bonpat (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 
alors le mot c'est MacG!  * 

[/QUOTE]
Non pourquoi tout les personnes sur MacG prononceraient mal ce mot ????


----------



## RV (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
T'es pas obligé d'essayer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

désolé, j'ai jamais su ramer. Sûrement un problème de coordination.


----------



## bonpat (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

désolé, j'ai jamais su ramer. Sûrement un problème de coordination. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
il y a ceux qui ont jamais su et il y a ceux qui ont pas besoin


----------



## RV (3 Avril 2003)

et nous ne savons toujours pas ce que *prononcer* signifie sur MacG ?


----------



## bonpat (3 Avril 2003)

La suite demain : dodo


----------



## RV (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 







c'est pas joli joli de recourir à des ruses comme ça... mais revenons à nos énigmes : le problème est "prononcer". Mais alors, aucun mot ne peut être correctement prononcé sur MacG, n'est-ce pas?
 si tu réponds par oui ou par non  , je ne te parle plus jamais 
(jusqu'à ce que je te reparle)  * 

[/QUOTE] 


 ça il l'a lu quelque part


----------



## RV (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
il y a ceux qui ont jamais su et il y a ceux qui ont pas besoin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

et ceux qui rament comme des dératés sans s'en apercevoir


----------



## peel.emma (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * La suite demain : dodo   * 

[/QUOTE]
c'est petit...
me laisser à mes interrogations...
(fais de jolis rêves)


----------



## RV (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 
c'est petit...
me laisser à mes interrogations...
(fais de jolis rêves)  * 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## peel.emma (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Non pourquoi tout les personnes sur MacG prononceraient mal ce mot ????   * 

[/QUOTE]

humpf... j'essayais d'avoir l'air de tenir une certitude... 
pis on ne dirait pas MacG devant des gens auxquels on parle de vive voix... enfin... voilà... j'ai essayé... désolée...


----------



## peel.emma (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 


 ça il l'a lu quelque part 



* 

[/QUOTE]

vas-y, raconte!


----------



## RV (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 

vas-y, raconte!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

non!!!!!

c'est dans les : hop! une devinette / 1 à 6


----------



## peel.emma (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

non!!!!!

c'est dans les : hop! une devinette / 1 à 6  * 

[/QUOTE]
avec sunset boulevard? je suis lourdée, dans celle-là... (me demande où je ne suis pas lourdée, tiens... les threads sont une bonne leçon d'humilité...)
je vais voir : tu me donnerais un lien qui m'enverrait tout de suite là où il faut lire, histoire d'économiser mon pauvre cerveau?


----------



## RV (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 
avec sunset boulevard? je suis lourdée, dans celle-là... (me demande où je ne suis pas lourdée, tiens... les threads sont une bonne leçon d'humilité...)
je vais voir : tu me donnerais un lien qui m'enverrait tout de suite là où il faut lire, histoire d'économiser mon pauvre cerveau?  * 

[/QUOTE]

sunset c'est seulement dans la 5 et la 6.

je peux te faire un lien sur le  dernier résumé 

mais c'est vrai que ce n'est pas la plus simple à prendre en cours de route


----------



## peel.emma (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

sunset c'est seulement dans la 5 et la 6.

je peux te faire un lien sur le  dernier résumé 

mais c'est vrai que ce n'est pas la plus simple à prendre en cours de route
* 

[/QUOTE]

je renonce à celle-là... je n'ai pas, l'avourai-je?, vu Sunset Boulevard, et je me perds dans les références (Mackie...) : je n'ai aucune mémoire filmique, c'est pathétique, je ne comprends que les mots... il faut qu'il y ait eu des mots sur le film... La peinture, c'est encore autrechose, cela dit. 
Bref (parce que là, ça tourne mp plus que forum, non?).
Cela n'éclaircit pas le mystère du oui/ non.







(


----------



## Luc G (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 

je renonce à celle-là... je n'ai pas, l'avourai-je?, vu Sunset Boulevard, et je me perds dans les références (Mackie...) : je n'ai aucune mémoire filmique, c'est pathétique, je ne comprends que les mots... il faut qu'il y ait eu des mots sur le film... La peinture, c'est encore autrechose, cela dit. 
Bref (parce que là, ça tourne mp plus que forum, non?).
Cela n'éclaircit pas le mystère du oui/ non.






(   * 

[/QUOTE]

Si ça peut te consoler, bien que je n'ai pas "renoncé", j'ai un peu le même problème, je n'ai de mémoire filmique que très fragmentaire (y compris pour les titres) et je n'ai pas vu sunset boulevard.

En attendant, histoire d'énerver ceux qui ne le seraient pas encore, je m'en vais essayer d'expliquer la solution de l'énigme du fils (dans le fil concerné) et proposer des généralisations : on verra si RV s'y colle  "


----------



## RV (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 

je renonce à celle-là... je n'ai pas, l'avourai-je?, vu Sunset Boulevard, et je me perds dans les références (Mackie...) : je n'ai aucune mémoire filmique, c'est pathétique, je ne comprends que les mots... il faut qu'il y ait eu des mots sur le film... La peinture, c'est encore autrechose, cela dit. 
Bref (parce que là, ça tourne mp plus que forum, non?).
Cela n'éclaircit pas le mystère du oui/ non.






(   * 

[/QUOTE]

ça remonte à la première lors de  l'énoncé 

puis à la question de barbarella concernant le genre du film : elle avait demandé : triste ? et j'avais répondu oui/non (car il s'agissait d'une comédie dramatique) quelques posts plus loin à la question : comédie ? de mackie je faisais la même réponse.
depuis à diverses reprises j'ai renouvelé ce type de réponse (modérément : ça les énerve un peu. pourtant c'est pour le bien de la compréhension) et je m'aperçois qu'il a finit par faire école 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sur ce je te souhaite une bonne nuit et de ne pas rêver de bonpat car cela doit être terrible


----------



## RV (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Si ça peut te consoler, bien que je n'ai pas "renoncé", j'ai un peu le même problème, je n'ai de mémoire filmique que très fragmentaire (y compris pour les titres) et je n'ai pas vu sunset boulevard.

En attendant, histoire d'énerver ceux qui ne le seraient pas encore, je m'en vais essayer d'expliquer la solution de l'énigme du fils (dans le fil concerné) et proposer des généralisations : on verra si RV s'y colle  " 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je commence à être fatigué et comme j'ai 2 grosses journées (au moins) qui m'attendent je pense que je vais succomber à l'attrait de morphée.





 ceci dit en ce qui concerne le rapport à Sunset : vous y mettez un peu de mauvaise volonté car il y tous les éléments pour l'élucider. ce qui relancera l'énigme dans une nouvelle direction. J'ai de plus, depuis le dernier résumé, donné un indice qui devrait faciliter la compréhension de ce rapport.


----------



## peel.emma (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Si ça peut te consoler, bien que je n'ai pas "renoncé", j'ai un peu le même problème, je n'ai de mémoire filmique que très fragmentaire (y compris pour les titres) et je n'ai pas vu sunset boulevard.

En attendant, histoire d'énerver ceux qui ne le seraient pas encore, je m'en vais essayer d'expliquer la solution de l'énigme du fils (dans le fil concerné) et proposer des généralisations : on verra si RV s'y colle  " 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
ô mon dieu! une autre qui m'a gravement lourdée... merci pour ton message d'encouragement, mais je me demande si le mieux ne serait pas d'arrêter, jeter à terre son gant... ils sont forts, ils sont forts...
quant à un film lié à la peine de mort, je pense à deux choses qui ne rentrent pas dans l'énigme : un film avec Henry fonda dont le titre m'échappe (ah, les titres...), dans lequel un juré parvient peu à peu à convaincre les autres de l'innocence de l'accusé. L'autre est de et avec Orson Wells (titre? pfffff) : un avocat plaide la cause d'un homme qui est innocenté par le témoignage d'une femme, qui feint de l'accuser. Deux subtils montages argumentatifs et deux très beaux films. 
Qui ne permettent pas de résoudre quoique ce soit, en termes d'énigme.
Je retoourne au fil(s), pour voir.


----------



## Luc G (3 Avril 2003)

Ce n'est pas de la mauvaise volonté mais on n'a pas forcément que ça à faire : entre le boulot et tout le reste sur les forums et ailleurs, parfois on laisse reposer des énigmes, surtout quand on ne sait plus trop comment avancer sans, au moins, y réfléchir un bon moment.

Comme disait (pas mot à mot, mais c'est l'idée) un personnage de la recherche (il me semble : un grand-père du narrateur mais je ne suis plus sûr) après la mort de sa femme qu'il aimait beaucoup et gêné d'avoir dit (toujours à peu près) : "il fait un temps magnifique, pourquoi faites-vous cette tête triste ?" essaye d'expliquer :"je pense souvent à ma femme, mais je ne peux pas y penser beaucoup à la fois"


----------



## RV (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

En attendant, histoire d'énerver ceux qui ne le seraient pas encore, je m'en vais essayer d'expliquer la solution de l'énigme du fils (dans le fil concerné) et proposer des généralisations : on verra si RV s'y colle  " 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

je ne suis pas sûr de m'y coller. Non pas par snobisme, mais tu sais que j'ai un faible pour les devinettes "capillotractées" (dixit télérama, mais le terme me plaît bien) plutôt que pour celles qui me rappellent les tests de QI que j'ai passés brillamment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 il y a maintenant quelques années.
Mais je passe de temps en temps, bien que je ne sois pas allé énormément sur celle dont tu parles. j'essaierai d'y remédier en fonction de mon emploi du temps. car entre répondre aux questions de la devinettes (remarque en ce moment il n'y a pas foule  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) et narguer bonpat, il ne me reste pas beaucoup de temps libre sur MacG. et je passe en photo de temps en temps, mais là aussi c'est le calme plat.
à +


----------



## peel.emma (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

Je commence à être fatigué et comme j'ai 2 grosses journées (au moins) qui m'attendent je pense que je vais succomber à l'attrait de morphée.





 ceci dit en ce qui concerne le rapport à Sunset : vous y mettez un peu de mauvaise volonté car il y tous les éléments pour l'élucider. ce qui relancera l'énigme dans une nouvelle direction. J'ai de plus, depuis le dernier résumé, donné un indice qui devrait faciliter la compréhension de ce rapport.  * 

[/QUOTE]

oui oui oui
on devrait tous aller se coucher... 
bon dodo!


----------



## Luc G (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 
quant à un film lié à la peine de mort, je pense à deux choses qui ne rentrent pas dans l'énigme : un film avec Henry fonda dont le titre m'échappe (ah, les titres...), dans lequel un juré parvient peu à peu à convaincre les autres de l'innocence de l'accusé. L'autre est de et avec Orson Wells (titre? pfffff) : un avocat plaide la cause d'un homme qui est innocenté par le témoignage d'une femme, qui feint de l'accuser. Deux subtils montages argumentatifs et deux très beaux films. 
Qui ne permettent pas de résoudre quoique ce soit, en termes d'énigme.
Je retoourne au fil(s), pour voir.
* 

[/QUOTE]

Le premier film, je l'ai vu : il doit y avoir le mot "douze" dedans, me semble-t-il (référence aux 12 membres du jury). Mais RV a dit qu'il n'y avait pas de procés dans le film, il me semble.

En parlant de 12, allez savoir si sunset ne fait pas référence à 7 ?


----------



## RV (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

...... Non pas par snobisme.... * 

[/QUOTE]

remarque, maintenant que je le dis !
je me demande si... tout compte fait....


----------



## RV (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 
ô mon dieu! une autre qui m'a gravement lourdée... merci pour ton message d'encouragement, mais je me demande si le mieux ne serait pas d'arrêter, jeter à terre son gant... ils sont forts, ils sont forts...
quant à un film lié à la peine de mort, je pense à deux choses qui ne rentrent pas dans l'énigme : un film avec Henry fonda dont le titre m'échappe (ah, les titres...), dans lequel un juré parvient peu à peu à convaincre les autres de l'innocence de l'accusé. L'autre est de et avec Orson Wells (titre? pfffff) : un avocat plaide la cause d'un homme qui est innocenté par le témoignage d'une femme, qui feint de l'accuser. Deux subtils montages argumentatifs et deux très beaux films. 
Qui ne permettent pas de résoudre quoique ce soit, en termes d'énigme.
Je retoourne au fil(s), pour voir.
* 

[/QUOTE]

_12 hommes en colère_ de sidney lumet (je crois)
et l'autre je pense que tu fais référence au  _Procès_ avec un personnage qui se nomme K (en référence à Kafka), mais celui-là je ne l'ai jamais vu. Une chose impardonnable j'en conviens


----------



## RV (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Ce n'est pas de la mauvaise volonté mais on n'a pas forcément que ça à faire : entre le boulot et tout le reste sur les forums et ailleurs, parfois on laisse reposer des énigmes, surtout quand on ne sait plus trop comment avancer sans, au moins, y réfléchir un bon moment.   * 

[/QUOTE]

ce n'était qu'une boutade presque innocente


----------



## peel.emma (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

ça remonte à la première lors de  l'énoncé 

puis à la question de barbarella concernant le genre du film : elle avait demandé : triste ? et j'avais répondu oui/non (car il s'agissait d'une comédie dramatique) quelques posts plus loin à la question : comédie ? de mackie je faisais la même réponse.
depuis à diverses reprises j'ai renouvelé ce type de réponse (modérément : ça les énerve un peu. pourtant c'est pour le bien de la compréhension) et je m'aperçois qu'il a finit par faire école 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sur ce je te souhaite une bonne nuit et de ne pas rêver de bonpat car cela doit être terrible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
revoyons l'énoncé! c'est souvent mon boulot.  
Merci de m'avoir expliqué.
Et pour le reste, déserteur, dors paisiblement et sans questions! (quant à moi, j'oublierai les énigmes de MacG pour me concentrer sur Saga, de Benacquista)


----------



## Luc G (3 Avril 2003)

Je préfère ne pas te dire dans quels bouquins je vais lire quelques pages, si je n'ai pas la flemme (et de toutes façons, seulement quelqeus pages), je doute que ça te tente, enfin au moins un des 2 bouquins les plus probables


----------



## peel.emma (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 
Comme disait (pas mot à mot, mais c'est l'idée) un personnage de la recherche (il me semble : un grand-père du narrateur mais je ne suis plus sûr) après la mort de sa femme qu'il aimait beaucoup et gêné d'avoir dit (toujours à peu près) : "il fait un temps magnifique, pourquoi faites-vous cette tête triste ?" essaye d'expliquer :"je pense souvent à ma femme, mais je ne peux pas y penser beaucoup à la fois" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

l y a tout Proust, là, et on retrouve par d'autres biais (pareil, c'est l'idée, pas le texte) : 2 ans à me morfondre pour elle qui n'était pas mon genre (le genre, je suis spure que c'est le txte), ou encore : le pire n'est pas de souffrir mais d'oublier (là, c'est un super raccourci, mais en gros l'histoire est : j'ai cru que j'allais mourir...) en fait on retrouve Montaigne, dans tout cela, et plus que Montaigne (à citer seulement parce qu'il a produit, et Proust dans la lignée- des formulations lumineuses)  : de pronfondes formules sur l' être - être humain (être en infinitif, forcément) 
Enfin, voilà...


----------



## peel.emma (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Le premier film, je l'ai vu : il doit y avoir le mot "douze" dedans, me semble-t-il (référence aux 12 membres du jury). Mais RV a dit qu'il n'y avait pas de procés dans le film, il me semble.

En parlant de 12, allez savoir si sunset ne fait pas référence à 7 ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
ce n'est pas "douze hommes en colère", non , je ne vois pas pourquoi, ça ne correspondrait pas. Mais oui, 12 me dit quelque chose...
Quant à 7, à part les mercenaires... (z'étaient bien 7, au moins?)


----------



## RV (3 Avril 2003)

bon juste avant d'aller au lit

Sein und Zeit


----------



## peel.emma (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

12 hommes en colère de sidney lumet (je crois)
et l'autre je pense que tu fais référence au  Procès avec un personnage qui se nomme K (en référence à Kafka), mais celui-là je ne l'ai jamais vu. Une chose impardonnable j'en conviens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
alors c'était ça : douze hommes en colère...
quant au procès de Kaka, je n'avais pas vu l'intertexte avec le film d'Orson Wells. Et il est moins question d'absurdité du système que de passion : à l afin, l'avocat pdécide de prendre la défense de la femme qui a assassiné son amant (l'accusé) en public...


----------



## peel.emma (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * bon juste avant d'aller au lit

Sein und Zeit

* 

[/QUOTE]
Scheize! Heidegger! il est temps de dormir


----------



## Luc G (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 
Scheize! Heidegger! il est temps de dormir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

Absolument : Heidegger, c'est pas vraiment ma spécialité. J'ai toujours préféré lire son "copain" René Char.


----------



## peel.emma (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Absolument : Heidegger, c'est pas vraiment ma spécialité. J'ai toujours préféré lire son "copain" René Char.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
il y a de la furieuse repensée chez Sartre, mais je suis assez paroles en archipel...


----------



## RV (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 
alors c'était ça : douze hommes en colère...
quant au procès de Kaka, je n'avais pas vu l'intertexte avec le film d'Orson Wells. Et il est moins question d'absurdité du système que de passion : à l afin, l'avocat pdécide de prendre la défense de la femme qui a assassiné son amant (l'accusé) en public...  * 

[/QUOTE]

alors je ne suis pas sûr qu'il s'agisse du  _Procès_ la fin me dit quelquechose. Cet avocat n'est-ce pas Charles Laughton plutôt qu'Orson Welles ?


----------



## RV (3 Avril 2003)

ne serait-ce pas cela  témoin à charge 

ou
_                        An unemployed man is accused of murdering a wealthy widow whom he befriended. Ailing defense attorney Laughton can't resist taking an intriguing murder case, and a straitforward court case becomes increasingly complicated in this energetic adaptation of an Agatha Christie story and stage play. Outstanding performances by Laughton, with excellent support by real life wife, Lanchester, as his patient nurse. Power, as the alleged killer, and Dietrich as a tragic woman are top-notch (see if you can detect Dietrich in an unbilled second role).                 




_


----------



## RV (3 Avril 2003)

Et c'est également un film de Billy Wilder.

et nomminé aux Oscars la même année que _ 12 angry men_


----------



## bonpat (3 Avril 2003)

Quel est le mot que toutes les filles du forum MacG prononcent mal ? 

Résumé :
-substantif masculin ou adjectif
-les garçons aussi prononcent mal ce mot
-pas de rapport avec l'orthographe
-il n'est pas question de "prononcer sur MacG"

bonne chance à :
alexm31
Barbarella
peel.emma
Frédo
Oupsy
RV


----------



## RV (3 Avril 2003)

c'est un mot qui est mal écrit sur MacG et de fait en le lisant nous le prononçons mal


----------



## peel.emma (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * Et c'est également un film de Billy Wilder.

et nomminé aux Oscars la même année que  12 angry men * 

[/QUOTE]






 oui, c'est sûrement ça... j'avais refait la distribution dans ma tête : je pense qu'Orson aurait été très bon dans le rôle...
Merci


----------



## peel.emma (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Quel est le mot que toutes les filles du forum MacG prononcent mal ? 
-il n'est pas question de "prononcer sur MacG"
* 

[/QUOTE]
1) Mais d'être une fille de MacG, n'est-ce pas?
2) si je me souviens bien, tu avais dit que hors de MacG, on le prononçait bien, alors je m'embrouille. tu n'avais pas dit ça?


----------



## bonpat (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * c'est un mot qui est mal écrit sur MacG et de fait en le lisant nous le prononçons mal  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## bonpat (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 
1) Mais d'être une fille de MacG, n'est-ce pas?
2) si je me souviens bien, tu avais dit que hors de MacG, on le prononçait bien, alors je m'embrouille. tu n'avais pas dit ça?  * 

[/QUOTE]
hors de MacG on le prononce aussi mal.
C'était pour attirer les filles, tu te souviens ?


----------



## peel.emma (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
C'était pour attirer les filles, tu te souviens ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
ah oui, c'est vrai  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



donc c'est un mot que beaucoup prononcent mal, qui n'a aucun rapport avec MacG, oui?


----------



## peel.emma (3 Avril 2003)

il m'est venu une nouvelle idée... 
<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * c'est un mot qui est mal écrit sur MacG et de fait en le lisant nous le prononçons mal  * 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## peel.emma (3 Avril 2003)

oh, zut, j'ai oublié d'enlever les trucs de citation, je suis empotée, par moments!


----------



## bonpat (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 
donc c'est un mot que beaucoup prononcent mal, qui n'a aucun rapport avec MacG, * 

[/QUOTE]
oui
<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> *  oui?   * 

[/QUOTE]
oui


----------



## bonpat (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * oh, zut, j'ai oublié d'enlever les trucs de citation, je suis empotée, par moments!  * 

[/QUOTE]
oui


----------



## peel.emma (3 Avril 2003)

1) on le prononce mal partout? quel que soit le lieu?
2) certaines personnes le prononcent bien?


----------



## bonpat (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 1) on le prononce mal partout? quel que soit le lieu?
2) certaines personnes le prononcent bien?
* 

[/QUOTE]
1-
non, les francophones seulement

2-
quand on le prononce bien on le prononce mal
quand on le prononce mal on le prononce bien


----------



## peel.emma (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
1-
non, les francophones seulement

2-
quand on le prononce bien on le prononce mal
quand on le prononce mal on le prononce bien   * 

[/QUOTE]
Je sens qu'il y a de l'indice, là-dedans, de vrais morceaux d'indice...
argh...


----------



## bonpat (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 
Je sens qu'il y a de l'indice, là-dedans, de vrais morceaux d'indice... * 

[/QUOTE]
oui


----------



## peel.emma (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
oui   * 

[/QUOTE]
Par pitié, bonpat, ces "oui" sont d'un humiliant...


----------



## bonpat (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 
Par pitié, bonpat, ces "oui" sont d'un humiliant...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
non  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






je suis désolé je ne cherche pas du tout à t'humilier.
Mais cela te permet de reposer des questions plus vite.
Que veux-tu que je fasse ?
en tout bien, tout honneur...


----------



## peel.emma (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Que veux-tu que je fasse ?
en tout bien, tout honneur...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
aaaaaaaahhh!! mais je ne sais pas, si tu donnes la réponse, ce n'est pas pareil, et en même temps c'est agaçant de ne pas l'avoir...c'est cronélien!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



les non francophones, donc, prononcent correctement le mot?
mais TOUS les francophones le prononcent mal?


----------



## bonpat (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 
les non francophones, donc, prononcent correctement le mot?* 

[/QUOTE]
non, mais ils ne le prononcent pas mal


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 
mais TOUS les francophones le prononcent mal?  * 

[/QUOTE]
oui


----------



## peel.emma (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
oui     * 

[/QUOTE]
l'énigme repose sur prononcer, ok... dès qu'on éclaircit ce point, le mot coule de source, alors? parce que tu as bien dit qu'il ne s'agissait pas de jeu de mot. En même temps prononcer bien/ mal, ça sent drôlement le jeu de mots,n puisque ce n'est pas remplaçable par des synonymes...
il y a plein de questions...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2003)

salut à toutes les filles !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











est-ce un mot étranger ? 


pourrait-on avoir un résumé siouplait monsieur bonpat ? 

merci


----------



## RV (3 Avril 2003)

faut-il prononcer generation à la manière des Who (my generation) vu qu'il n'y a pas d'accent sur le generation de MacGeneration ?


----------



## bonpat (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 
 En même temps prononcer bien/ mal, ça sent drôlement le jeu de mots,n puisque ce n'est pas remplaçable par des synonymes...* 

[/QUOTE]

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> 
<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * est-ce qu'il y a un jeu de mots avec "prononcer"?   * 

[/QUOTE]

non   

[/QUOTE]

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 

il y a plein de questions...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]
pose les !


----------



## bonpat (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * salut à toutes les filles !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









* 

[/QUOTE]
hé! tu oublies RV

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * 
est-ce un mot étranger ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * pourrait-on avoir un résumé siouplait monsieur bonpat ? 
* 

[/QUOTE]
je le prépare


----------



## bonpat (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * faut-il prononcer generation à la manière des Who (my generation) vu qu'il n'y a pas d'accent sur le generation de MacGeneration ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non

_le rapport avec le forum MacG n'avait que pour but d'embrouiller les pistes_


----------



## RV (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * faut-il prononcer generation à la manière des Who (my generation) vu qu'il n'y a pas d'accent sur le generation de MacGeneration ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

c'est à dire le prononcer à l'anglo-saxonne et non dire Mac G*é*n*é*ration


----------



## RV (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
non

le rapport avec le forum MacG n'avait que pour but d'embrouiller les pistes * 

[/QUOTE]
dommage car on ne peut nier une certaine logique dans ma déduction


----------



## bonpat (4 Avril 2003)

Quel est le mot que toutes les filles du forum MacG prononcent mal ? 

Résumé :
-substantif masculin ou adjectif
-les garçons aussi prononcent mal ce mot
-pas de rapport avec l'orthographe
-il ny a pas de jeu de mots sur « prononcer »
-il n'est pas question de "prononcer sur MacG"
-seuls les francophones le prononce mal
-quand on le prononce bien on le prononce mal
-quand on le prononce mal on le prononce bien
-les non francophones ne le prononcent pas correctement
-les non francophones ne le prononcent pas mal
-cest un mot français

bonne chance à :
alexm31
Barbarella
peel.emma
Frédo
Oupsy
RV


----------



## RV (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Quel est le mot que toutes les filles du forum MacG prononcent mal ? 

Résumé :
-substantif masculin ou adjectif
-les garçons aussi prononcent mal ce mot
-pas de rapport avec l'orthographe
-il n?y a pas de jeu de mots sur « prononcer »
-il n'est pas question de "prononcer sur MacG"
-seuls les francophones le prononce mal
-quand on le prononce bien on le prononce mal
-quand on le prononce mal on le prononce bien
<font color="red"> -les non francophones ne le prononcent pas correctement
-les non francophones ne le prononcent pas mal </font> 
-c?est un mot français
* 

[/QUOTE] 

  c'est la formulation exacte ou c'est une ereur ?


----------



## RV (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * salut à toutes les filles !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











*<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
hé! tu oublies RV
* 

[/QUOTE]    [/b] 

[/QUOTE]

c'est parce que bonpat m'envoie parfois des billets doux alors je me sens obligé de jouer avec lui


----------



## bonpat (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

  c'est la formulation exacte ou c'est une ereur ? * 

[/QUOTE]
C'est la formulation exacte, hi hi hi (copyright Oupsy)


----------



## bonpat (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

c'est parce que bonpat m'envoie parfois des billets doux alors je me sens obligé de jouer avec lui   * 

[/QUOTE]
T'es gentil alors ça me parait bien normal


----------



## Luc G (4 Avril 2003)

Bonpat, ton énigme me plie en deux : gaffe à tes oripeaux à la fin du match


----------



## barbarella (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Quel est le mot que toutes les filles du forum MacG prononcent mal ? 

Résumé :
-substantif masculin ou adjectif
-les garçons aussi prononcent mal ce mot
-pas de rapport avec l'orthographe
-il ny a pas de jeu de mots sur « prononcer »
-il n'est pas question de "prononcer sur MacG"
-seuls les francophones le prononce mal
-quand on le prononce bien on le prononce mal
-quand on le prononce mal on le prononce bien
-les non francophones ne le prononcent pas correctement
-les non francophones ne le prononcent pas mal
-cest un mot français

bonne chance à :
alexm31
Barbarella
peel.emma
Frédo
Oupsy
RV
* 

[/QUOTE]

y a -t'il une nuance entre mal et pas correctement ?


----------



## bonpat (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

y a -t'il une nuance entre mal et pas correctement ?     * 

[/QUOTE]
oui/non


----------



## barbarella (4 Avril 2003)

Est-ce que ce mot peut avoir un sens différent en fonction du contexte ?


----------



## barbarella (4 Avril 2003)

Que se passerait-il si on ne prononçait pas ce mot ?


----------



## bonpat (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que ce mot peut avoir un sens différent en fonction du contexte ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
oui et précisément dans cette énigme


----------



## bonpat (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Que se passerait-il si on ne prononçait pas ce mot ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
Ben ! y aurait un blanc dans la phrase...


----------



## barbarella (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
oui et précisément dans cette énigme   * 

[/QUOTE]

il faut donc chercher autour de "pas correctement" et "mal" ?


----------



## barbarella (4 Avril 2003)

Est-ce que la manière dont est posée la question influence la réponse ?


----------



## bonpat (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

il faut donc chercher autour de "pas correctement" et "mal" ?    * 

[/QUOTE]
Le "pas correctement" a été introduit dans une question qu'on m'a posée.
Focalise toi sur la question initiale...


----------



## bonpat (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que la manière dont est posée la question influence la réponse ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
oui


----------



## barbarella (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
oui   * 

[/QUOTE]

Je suis sur la bonne voie ?


----------



## bonpat (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Je suis sur la bonne voie ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

oui surtout ici :

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que ce mot peut avoir un sens différent en fonction du contexte ?   * 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## bonpat (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Je suis sur la bonne voie ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
Imagine Frédo arrivant n'ayant posé qu'une question et qui te grille sur le fil.
Alors trouve, vite....


----------



## barbarella (4 Avril 2003)

Est-ce que par le plus grand des hasards, il s'agirait du mot "mal" ?


----------



## bonpat (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que par le plus grand des hasards, il s'agirait du mot "mal" ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

OUI! bravo bravo, clap ! clap!


----------



## barbarella (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

OUI! bravo bravo, clap ! clap! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




















* 

[/QUOTE]






c'était hyper fastoche


----------



## bonpat (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 






c'était hyper fastoche
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Je m'en étais rendu compte tout de suite.


----------



## Luc G (4 Avril 2003)

Bravo, Barbarella.
ça a été un peu long  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais enfin


----------



## barbarella (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Bonpat, ton énigme me plie en deux : gaffe à tes oripeaux à la fin du match  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est ça qui m'a mise sur la voie, donc merci Luc G


----------



## RV (4 Avril 2003)

J'ai apprécié cette énigme. je la trouve bien.


----------



## bonpat (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * J'ai apprécié cette énigme. je la trouve bien. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














* 

[/QUOTE]
merci RV, venant de toi, cela me touche d'autant plus.


----------



## RV (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
merci RV, venant de toi, cela me touche d'autant plus. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

bon faut pas en faire tout un plat non plus


----------



## barbarella (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * J'ai apprécié cette énigme. je la trouve bien. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			















* 

[/QUOTE]

Moi aussi, si, si, vraiment


----------



## peel.emma (4 Avril 2003)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah
crying...
c'était un jeu de mots...
shouting...
desesperating...
close to suicide..
trying to find something in the forum to get hung to...


----------



## bonpat (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah
crying...
c'était un jeu de mots...
shouting...
desesperating...
close to suicide..
trying to find something in the forum to get hung to...  * 

[/QUOTE]
La prochaine, elle est pour toi...


----------



## peel.emma (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
La prochaine, elle est pour toi...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
pour moi-pour moi? je veux dire : c'est pas juste, je crois que c'est moi qui ai le plus cherché, et tout, et puis paf, hop, grillée... (Barbarella, chapeau! je m'incline)
M'en faudrait une simple, mais que les autres ne lisent pas, tu vois, pour que vraiment j'ai toutes mes chances... 
merci, Bonpat, merci (essuyant mes larmes et reniflant)


----------



## nato kino (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah
crying...
c'était un jeu de mots...
shouting...
desesperating...
close to suicide..
trying to find something in the forum to get hung to...  * 

[/QUOTE]
C'est quoi ce nervoussebraiquedane ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Il est fort le bonpat, il les fait toutes craquer...!!


----------



## bonpat (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 
pour moi-pour moi?   * 

[/QUOTE]
Pour toi, pour toi :
Je tiens à présenter mes excuses pour utiliser un thread pour une énigme privée, mais comme lors d'un championnat du monde d'échec, le public est admis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Vous avez le droit de me critiquer mais pas de m'empêcher de faire plaisir à Madame emma. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Trouve un mot français qui contient la lettre "Q" suivi de la lettre "U" suivi d'une consonne ?*

_tu peux toujours utiliser un logiciel, ou internet pour chercher mais comme elle est "facile", tu auras une plus grande satisfaction d'avoir trouvé seule. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Luc G (4 Avril 2003)

Juste une info pour Macinside, des fois qu'il jette un oeil par là : non, ce n'est pas "qucurbitacée"


----------



## bonpat (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Juste une info pour Macinside, des fois qu'il jette un oeil par là : non, ce n'est pas "qucurbitacée"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## barbarella (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Pour toi, pour toi :
Je tiens à présenter mes excuses pour utiliser un thread pour une énigme privée, mais comme lors d'un championnat du monde d'échec, le public est admis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Vous avez le droit de me critiquer mais pas de m'empêcher de faire plaisir à Madame emma. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Trouve un mot français qui contient la lettre "Q" suivi de la lettre "U" suivi d'une consonne ?

tu peux toujours utiliser un logiciel, ou internet pour chercher mais comme elle est "facile", tu auras une plus grande satisfaction d'avoir trouvé seule. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est pas juste, c'est trop facile  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Emma va trouver tout de suite, j'assimile cela à une insulte


----------



## bonpat (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

C'est pas juste, c'est trop facile  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Emma va trouver tout de suite, j'assimile cela à une insulte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Elle ne va plus oser venir si elle ne trouve pas.


----------



## barbarella (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Elle ne va plus oser venir si elle ne trouve pas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ne t'en fais pas c'est une fille intelligente


----------



## aricosec (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

C'est pas juste, c'est trop facile  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Emma va trouver tout de suite, j'assimile cela à une insulte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

il n'a pas dit que la quatrieme est un U ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




non il ne l'a pas dit


----------



## barbarella (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * 

il n'a pas dit que la quatrieme est un U ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




non il ne l'a pas dit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









* 

[/QUOTE]

T'amuse pas comme ça avec bonpat arico, tu risques de le piquer au vif.

Quoiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## bonpat (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * 

il n'a pas dit que la quatrieme est un U ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




non il ne l'a pas dit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









* 

[/QUOTE]
Si tu veux ridiculiser emma continue. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Elle a besoin de soutien pas de coup bas.


----------



## peel.emma (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Si tu veux ridiculiser emma continue. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Elle a besoin de soutien pas de coup bas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

merci, merci, je suis très touchée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 très honteuse, aussi : je me suis mise au vert pendant 24 heures pour oublier mes humiliations...faire le point, me recentrer sur de petites choses simples et néanmoins essentielles...
J'avais juste emporté les 24 tomes de l'universalis, je voulais voyager léger...


----------



## peel.emma (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * 

il n'a pas dit que la quatrieme est un U ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




non il ne l'a pas dit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









* 

[/QUOTE]
Ququlapraline?


----------



## nato kino (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 
Ququlapraline?  * 

[/QUOTE]
Qumulonimbus ?


----------



## bonpat (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Ne t'en fais pas c'est une fille intelligente  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
j'en suis sûr.


----------



## peel.emma (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
j'en suis sûr. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
humpf...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




il y a bien Qumran, site de jordanie où l'on a trouvé les manuscrits de la mer morte... mais ça doit pas être ça, parce que c'est pas tellement un nom commun et puis c'est pas français français...


----------



## peel.emma (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Pour toi, pour toi :
Vous avez le droit de me critiquer mais pas de m'empêcher de faire plaisir à Madame emma. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* 

[/QUOTE]




mais qu'est-ce que je suis gâtée, moi, je mérite pas... merci merci merci...
du coup, il faut quand même que je me dépêche de trouver, parce que je suis toute seule...


----------



## peel.emma (6 Avril 2003)

c'est pas : "qu'c'tu m'veux? t'veux t'battre?", par hasard?


----------



## bonpat (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 





mais qu'est-ce que je suis gâtée, moi, je mérite pas... merci merci merci...
du coup, il faut quand même que je me dépêche de trouver, parce que je suis toute seule...   * 

[/QUOTE]
oui


----------



## peel.emma (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Elle ne va plus oser venir si elle ne trouve pas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
en fait, si, j'azi trouvé depuis longtemps, mais je fais durer le plaisir, ah ah ah...


----------



## nato kino (6 Avril 2003)

Le mot ne commence pas forcément par la lettre Q ?


----------



## peel.emma (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
oui   * 

[/QUOTE]
ah oui... forcément, oui...
(aaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh)


----------



## peel.emma (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Le mot ne commence pas forcément par la lettre Q ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
oui, c'est vrai, j'avais mal lu l'énoncé (enfin, j'ai trouvé mais bon... pouh-ouh-ouh...)


----------



## bonpat (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Le mot ne commence pas forcément par la lettre Q ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non

je rappelle :
Je tiens à présenter mes excuses pour utiliser un thread pour une énigme privée, mais comme lors d'un championnat du monde d'échec, le public est admis . Vous avez le droit de me critiquer mais pas de m'empêcher de faire plaisir à Madame emma.

Trouve un mot français qui contient la lettre "Q" suivi de la lettre "U" suivi d'une consonne ?

tu peux toujours utiliser un logiciel, ou internet pour chercher mais comme elle est "facile", tu auras une plus grande satisfaction d'avoir trouvé seule.

L'énigme était à l'origine exclusivement pour Madame Peel mais elle sera peut-être moins sous les feux de la rampe si tu y participes aussi !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alors emma ?


----------



## peel.emma (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

L'énigme était à l'origine exclusivement pour Madame Peel mais elle sera peut-être moins sous les feux de la rampe si tu y participes aussi !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alors emma ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
oh, désolée, j'étais en train de résoudre un petit problème de physique quantique pour la NASA (ils m'ont appelée tout à l'heure), j'ai dû m'absenter...

(pfffff, je rame, je rame, je gagne du temps)


----------



## peel.emma (6 Avril 2003)

bon... on va dire que je cherche mon énigme à moi que j'ai et qu'il y a une autre énigme pour les vrais gens (ceux qui n'ont pas récemment subi de lobotomisation , je veux dire...)
parce que là, j'ai comme qui dirait le sentiment de bloquer, et je m'en veux terriblement : Bonpat a été si bon, à un moment difficile dans ma vie sur ce forum. C'était juste après l'échec de la précédente énigme. L'énigme et moi avions décidé de prendre un peu de distance, pour réfléchir. Comme souvent, ça s'est terminé par une rupture brutale : elle est partie, pour une autre... Je sais, j'aurais dû davantage m'investir dans ma relation à l'énigme, ne pas la traiter comme acquise, j'aurais dû m'intéresser davantage à elle, poser plus de questions, de ces choses qui ravivent la flamme...


----------



## bonpat (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * bon... on va dire que je cherche mon énigme à moi que j'ai et qu'il y a une autre énigme pour les vrais gens (ceux qui n'ont pas récemment subi de lobotomisation , je veux dire...)
parce que là, j'ai comme qui dirait le sentiment de bloquer, et je m'en veux terriblement : Bonpat a été si bon, à un moment difficile dans ma vie sur ce forum. C'était juste après l'échec de la précédente énigme. L'énigme et moi avions décidé de prendre un peu de distance, pour réfléchir. Comme souvent, ça s'est terminé par une rupture brutale : elle est partie, pour une autre... Je sais, j'aurais dû davantage m'investir dans ma relation à l'énigme, ne pas la traiter comme acquise, j'aurais dû m'intéresser davantage à elle, poser plus de questions, de ces choses qui ravivent la flamme...
* 

[/QUOTE]
t'es brulante


----------



## nato kino (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

L'énigme était à l'origine exclusivement pour Madame Peel mais elle sera peut-être moins sous les feux de la rampe si tu y participes aussi !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]







Le mot a un rapport directe avec emma et ton énigme précédente...?


----------



## bonpat (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 







Le mot a un rapport directe avec emma et ton énigme précédente...?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## nato kino (6 Avril 2003)

Et bien bon courage emma !!


----------



## barbarella (6 Avril 2003)

Alors ça avance ? 

Emma je suis sûre que tu le fais exeprès


----------



## RV (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Alors ça avance ? 

Emma je suis sûre que tu le fais exeprès  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
y a pas qu'elle


----------



## barbarella (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
y a pas qu'elle  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## bonpat (6 Avril 2003)

_L'est où emma?_


----------



## RV (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * L'est où emma? * 

[/QUOTE]

à ququgnan


----------



## peel.emma (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Alors ça avance ? 

Emma je suis sûre que tu le fais exeprès  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
ze faisais la sieste... et tu sais quoi? je voudrais dire, je t'assure, je voudraisd crier (crirer-er) que jele fais exprès, à la face du forum...


----------



## barbarella (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 
ze faisais la sieste... et tu sais quoi? je voudrais dire, je t'assure, je voudraisd crier (crirer-er) que jele fais exprès, à la face du forum... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

T'en fais pas, Emma, si ça se trouve tu as le réponse à l'énigme de RV, et peut-être que tu rigoles bien en te disant c'est pas vrai elle le fait exeprès


----------



## bonpat (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 
pfffff, je rame, je rame, je gagne du temps  * 

[/QUOTE]
emma j'aimerais vraiment que tu la trouves ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Tu as le droit (voire le devoir) de poser des questions....


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2003)

je ne fais que passer


----------



## macinside (6 Avril 2003)

nouvelle énigme : ù%


----------



## Luc G (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

à ququgnan  * 

[/QUOTE]

Histoire de tartiner un peu, c'est dans les Corbières et pas en Provence (je parle du village, pas de l'énigme  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2003)

Emma acceptes-tu de l'aide ?   

Si oui, voici mes premières questions, ne sachant pas si elle a déjà été posée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Est-ce que ce mot commence pas la lettre  Q ?
ou
est-ce que ce mot commence par une voyelle ?

Si non, bah fait comme si je n'étais pas passée par là !


----------



## RV (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Histoire de tartiner un peu, c'est dans les Corbières et pas en Provence (je parle du village, pas de l'énigme  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)   * 

[/QUOTE]

et le curé ?


----------



## barbarella (6 Avril 2003)

Pourtant il me semble qu'il y a un indice dans les posts précédents.

Il est visible comme le nez au milieu du visage, il suffit de lire


----------



## barbarella (6 Avril 2003)

Ce n'est pas un mot anglais.

Deuxième indice.


----------



## barbarella (6 Avril 2003)

Le dernier indice pour ce soir :

Hanneton prend sa faucille, larirette, larirette,
Hanneton prend sa faucille, et s'en va couper les joncs 

(sur l'air de Janeton)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Avril 2003)

Bonsoir !


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Bonsoir !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est pas ici les user's de la nuit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais bon


----------



## Luc G (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

et le curé ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Le curé, il n'y en a plus à Cucugnan mais l'histoire du curé y est toujours. Daudet, comme il le dit d'ailleurs, l'avait reprise et arrangé à sa façon, très bien, d'ailleurs. Et encore avant que l'histoire se passe à Cucugnan, elle se passai dans un autre village de l'Aude : c'était le curé de Ginestas.

Sinon, Cucugnan est juste entre les deux fabuleux châteaux de Quéribus et surtout de Peyrepertuse.


----------



## bonpat (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Le curé, il n'y en a plus à Cucugnan mais l'histoire du curé y est toujours. Daudet, comme il le dit d'ailleurs, l'avait reprise et arrangé à sa façon, très bien, d'ailleurs. Et encore avant que l'histoire se passe à Cucugnan, elle se passai dans un autre village de l'Aude : c'était le curé de Ginestas.

Sinon, Cucugnan est juste entre les deux fabuleux châteaux de Quéribus et surtout de Peyrepertuse.   * 

[/QUOTE]
c'est un indice ?


----------



## barbarella (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
c'est un indice ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Si ça en est un, il n'est pas efficace


----------



## bonpat (7 Avril 2003)

J'ai compris :
Si vous voulez vous débarraser d'emma.peel (pouquoi? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) vous lui posez une énigme rien que pour elle et normalement en 2ou 3 posts, elle disparait.
Si je donne la soluce, elle est capable de rappliquer dare-dare


----------



## nato kino (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * J'ai compris :
Si vous voulez vous débarraser d'emma.peel (pouquoi? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)    * 

[/QUOTE]

Mlle picnic à la campagne cette semaine...


----------



## nato kino (7 Avril 2003)

Elle se met au vert pour se remettre des méchantes énigmes du cruel bonpat !!


----------



## nato kino (7 Avril 2003)

Mais quand elle va reviendre, ça va chauffer pour toi bonpat !!


----------



## nato kino (7 Avril 2003)

En bocal qu'on va le retrouver le bonpat, façon roll-mops !!


----------



## barbarella (7 Avril 2003)

Enregistré(e) : 21/04/2002 Messages: 4990 Lieu : NIKAIA

plus que 10


----------



## barbarella (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Mlle picnic à la campagne cette semaine... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






* 

[/QUOTE]

Aïe, aïe, aïe ya des guêpes à la campagnes


----------



## Luc G (7 Avril 2003)

Laissez Emma week-ender tranquille : demain est un autre jour, prenez le temps de vivre. Il n'y a pas péril en la demeure, d'ailleurs j'ai des asperges sauvages au frigo.


----------



## barbarella (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Laissez Emma week-ender tranquille : demain est un autre jour, prenez le temps de vivre. Il n'y a pas péril en la demeure, d'ailleurs j'ai des asperges sauvages au frigo.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Et tu nous fais croire que tu planches sur nos proses


----------



## nato kino (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Enregistré(e) : 21/04/2002 Messages: 4990 Lieu : NIKAIA

plus que 10  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


_chuuuuuuUUUUUUUTTTTTT !!_


----------



## nato kino (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Aïe, aïe, aïe ya des guêpes à la campagnes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
C'est bien pour ça qu'elle ne quitte jamais sa combine de cuir.


----------



## barbarella (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 


chuuuuuuUUUUUUUTTTTTT !!









* 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai rien dis


----------



## nato kino (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Laissez Emma week-ender tranquille : demain est un autre jour, prenez le temps de vivre. Il n'y a pas péril en la demeure, d'ailleurs j'ai des asperges sauvages au frigo.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Après le traitement que lui a infligé bonpat, je penche plus pour une retraite d'une semaine dans un monastère bénédictin...!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_elle va revenir avec une patate...!! Accrochez vos postiches, ça va voler !!_


----------



## barbarella (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
C'est bien pour ça qu'elle ne quitte jamais sa combine de cuir.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Elle a pris son talc j'espère


----------



## nato kino (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

J'ai rien dis  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Moi non plus.


----------



## RV (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Moi non plus. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

comme d'hab.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2003)

Bon comme Messire Bonpat, n'est point là (doit être sur un nuage) pour faire le point sur son énigme qui traîne en longueur, 
je vous donne une énigme de réflexion en attendant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Où trouve-t-on samedi avant vendredi ? * 


_indice: elle est très facile_


----------



## RV (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alexm31:</font><hr /> * Bon comme Messire Bonpat, n'est point là (doit être sur un nuage) pour faire le point sur son énigme qui traîne en longueur, 
je vous donne une énigme de réflexion en attendant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Où trouve-t-on samedi avant vendredi ?  


indice: elle est très facile * 

[/QUOTE]

dans un avion avec le décalage horaire ?


----------



## nato kino (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Elle a pris son talc j'espère  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Pour les bénédictins ?


----------



## bonpat (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alexm31:</font><hr /> * Bon comme Messire Bonpat, n'est point là (doit être sur un nuage) pour faire le point sur son énigme qui traîne en longueur, 
je vous donne une énigme de réflexion en attendant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Où trouve-t-on samedi avant vendredi ?  


indice: elle est très facile * 

[/QUOTE]
Dans le dictionnaire.

_si tu veux on pourra se faire des énigmes en tête à tête ?_


----------



## bonpat (8 Avril 2003)

Elle est sympa Alexm31, elle te pose une question et puis elle revient huit semaines après pour te filer la réponse...


----------



## bonpat (9 Avril 2003)

Pour des raisons techniques que je n'exposerais pas ici, Madame emma.peel ne peut poursuivre la recherche de cette énigme.
Je la remets donc en jeux et que le plus rapide gagne :

*Trouvez un mot français qui contient la lettre "Q" suivi de la lettre "U" suivi d'une consonne ?*

_Vous pouvez toujours utiliser un logiciel, ou internet pour chercher mais comme elle est "facile", vous aurez une plus grande satisfaction d'avoir trouvé seul._


----------



## RV (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Pour des raisons techniques que je n'exposerais pas ici, Madame emma.peel ne peut poursuivre la recherche de cette énigme.
Je la remets donc en jeux et que le plus rapide gagne :

Trouvez un mot français qui contient la lettre "Q" suivi de la lettre "U" suivi d'une consonne ?

Vous pouvez toujours utiliser un logiciel, ou internet pour chercher mais comme elle est "facile", vous aurez une plus grande satisfaction d'avoir trouvé seul. 
* 

[/QUOTE]

espose! expose!


----------



## barbarella (9 Avril 2003)

Je peux ?


----------



## bonpat (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Je peux ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Je t'en supplie


----------



## barbarella (10 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Je t'en supplie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Mieux que ça


----------



## barbarella (10 Avril 2003)

Bon, allez....























piqûre


----------



## bonpat (10 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Mieux que ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
Je suis à genoux devant toi, je me mets la face contre terre, je lèche les semelles de tes chaussures, et en plus je miaule...
mais donne cette µ£¨%@^]~# de réponse.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Je suis à genoux devant toi, je me mets la face contre terre, je lèche les semelles de tes chaussures, et en plus je miaule...
mais donne cette µ£¨%@^]~# de réponse.    * 

[/QUOTE]

l'est fou li bonpat


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Bon, allez....





piqûre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


pas mieux !!! chapeau !!!


----------



## barbarella (10 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Je suis à genoux devant toi, je me mets la face contre terre, je lèche les semelles de tes chaussures, et en plus je miaule...
mais donne cette µ£¨%@^]~# de réponse.    * 

[/QUOTE]

C'est bon tu peux te lever


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2003)

Bonjour, bonsoir gentes dames et gentils messsieurs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Me revoilà parmi pour vous durant quelques minutes...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pour voir les résultat de l'énigme que j'avais posté en son temps,
il y a longtemps je l'admet, mais certainement moins de 8 semaines 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







La question était:  Où trouve-t-on samedi avant vendredi ? 

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
dans un avion avec le décalage horaire ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Pourquoi pas ? Mais non ce n'est pas la bonne réponse, merci RV pour ta participation


----------



## bonpat (10 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alexm31:</font><hr /> * Pourquoi pas ? Mais non ce n'est pas la bonne réponse, merci RV pour ta participation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Mais c'est pas vrai, elle est repartie comme une fusée.
Mais moi aussi j'avais répondu...


----------



## barbarella (10 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Mais c'est pas vrai, elle est repartie comme une fusée.
Mais moi aussi j'avais répondu...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Prend un avatar moins discret, un truc qui flashe et qui clignote, qui émette en plus des sons. En plus, c'est très bien vu


----------



## RV (10 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Prend un avatar moins discret, un truc qui flashe et qui clignote, qui émette en plus des sons. En plus, c'est très bien vu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

comme le mien


----------



## barbarella (10 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

comme le mien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

oui/non, en quelque sorte.


----------



## bonpat (11 Avril 2003)

Énigme n°19 : (facile)

Voici une demonstartion que  1 est égal à 2, pourriez trouver où est l'erreur, si il y en a une?

nous partons de égalité suivante :
a = b
multiplions les deux membres de l'égalité par "a"
axa = bxa
soustrayons "bxb" aux deux membres de l'égalité
axa - bxb = bxa - bxb  ou
a2- b2 = ba-b2
nous nous souvenons que a2-b2 = (a-b)(a+b) et
dans le second membre mettons "b" en facteur :
(a-b)(a+b)=b(a-b)
nous pouvons donc simplifer les deux  membres par (a-b) et nous avons :
a + b = b
en remplaçant "a" par "b" (puisque a = b)
2 x b = b
en simplifiant par "b" on trouve donc

2 = 1

_bien entendu les matheux s'ennuieront et auront plaisir à laisser les autres trouver _


----------



## nato kino (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 


bien entendu les matheux s'ennuieront et auront plaisir à laisser les autres trouver  

* 

[/QUOTE]

Je ne suis pas certain que les autres ne s'ennuient pas non plus...


----------



## bonpat (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Je ne suis pas certain que les autres ne s'ennuient pas non plus... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
heureusement que tu n'est pas certain...


----------



## barbarella (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Énigme n°19 : (facile)

Voici une demonstartion que  1 est égal à 2, pourriez trouver où est l'erreur, si il y en a une?

nous partons de égalité suivante :
a = b
multiplions les deux membres de l'égalité par "a"
axa = bxa
soustrayons "bxb" aux deux membres de l'égalité
axa - bxb = bxa - bxb  ou
a2- b2 = ba-b2
nous nous souvenons que a2-b2 = (a-b)(a+b) et
dans le second membre mettons "b" en facteur :
(a-b)(a+b)=b(a-b)
nous pouvons donc simplifer les deux  membres par (a-b) et nous avons :
a + b = b
en remplaçant "a" par "b" (puisque a = b)
2 x b = b
en simplifiant par "b" on trouve donc

2 = 1

bien entendu les matheux s'ennuieront et auront plaisir à laisser les autres trouver  

* 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai quand même l'impression qu'il y a un piège la-dessous


----------



## RV (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Énigme n°19 : (facile)

Voici une demonstartion que  1 est égal à 2, pourriez trouver où est l'erreur, si il y en a une?

nous partons de égalité suivante :
a = b
multiplions les deux membres de l'égalité par "a"
axa = bxa
soustrayons "bxb" aux deux membres de l'égalité
axa - bxb = bxa - bxb  ou
a2- b2 = ba-b2
nous nous souvenons que a2-b2 = (a-b)(a+b) et
dans le second membre mettons "b" en facteur :
(a-b)(a+b)=b(a-b)
nous pouvons donc simplifer les deux  membres par (a-b) et nous avons :
a + b = b
en remplaçant "a" par "b" (puisque a = b)
2 x b = b
en simplifiant par "b" on trouve donc

2 = 1

bien entendu les matheux s'ennuieront et auront plaisir à laisser les autres trouver  

* 

[/QUOTE]

et si b =0


----------



## bonpat (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

et si b =0 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Tu as tout à fait raison, je suis désolé j'aurai du le préciser :

a et b sont différents de 0


----------



## RV (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Tu as tout à fait raison, je suis désolé j'aurai du le préciser :

a et b sont différents de 0   * 

[/QUOTE]

je me disais aussi qu'il y avait un problème dans l'énoncé. 

C'est facile, vous allez trouver facilment.


----------



## bonpat (11 Avril 2003)

Énigme n°19 : (facile)

Voici une demonstartion que 1 est égal à 2, pourriez trouver où est l'erreur, si il y en a une?

nous partons de égalité suivante, où "a" et "b" sont différents de 0 :
a = b 
multiplions les deux membres de l'égalité par "a"
axa = bxa
soustrayons "bxb" aux deux membres de l'égalité
axa - bxb = bxa - bxb ou
a2- b2 = ba-b2
nous nous souvenons que a2-b2 = (a-b)(a+b) et
dans le second membre mettons "b" en facteur :
(a-b)(a+b)=b(a-b)
nous pouvons donc simplifer les deux membres par (a-b) et nous avons :
a + b = b
en remplaçant "a" par "b" (puisque a = b)
2 x b = b
en simplifiant par "b" on trouve donc

2 = 1

_bien entendu les matheux s'ennuieront et auront plaisir à laisser les autres trouver _


----------



## barbarella (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

je me disais aussi qu'il y avait un problème dans l'énoncé. 
* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est juste ce que je disais, il y a un truc qui cloche


----------



## bonpat (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

C'est juste ce que je disais, il y a un truc qui cloche  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
je sens que la réponse ne saurait tarder, barbarella


----------



## barbarella (11 Avril 2003)

Et pour prouver que je ne dis pas n'importe quoi :

axa - bxb = bxa - bxb = 0

sachant que a = b ou vice versa


----------



## Luc G (11 Avril 2003)

Elle me fait penser à celle du fils où il y en avait aussi une tartine pour noyer le poisson  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







(d'ailleurs, je ne me rappelle pas avoir vu l'avis de barbarella ou RV sur celle-là, je me trompe ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## bonpat (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Et pour prouver que je ne dis pas n'importe quoi :

axa - bxb = bxa - bxb = 0

sachant que a = b ou vice versa    * 

[/QUOTE]

oui mais cela n'empêche pas le raisonnement de l'énigme.


----------



## RV (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

oui mais cela n'empêche pas le raisonnement de l'énigme.   * 

[/QUOTE]

mais tu ne peux pas mettre 0 en diviseur et c'est ce que tu fais :
(a-b)(a+b)=b(a-b)
nous pouvons donc simplifer les deux  membres par (a-b) et nous avons :
a + b = b
 car a-b =0


----------



## bonpat (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

mais tu ne peux pas mettre 0 en diviseur et c'est ce que tu fais :
(a-b)(a+b)=b(a-b)
nous pouvons donc simplifer les deux  membres par (a-b) et nous avons :
a + b = b
 car a-b =0  * 

[/QUOTE]

merci et bravo, c'était ça la réponse ! clap ! clap!


----------



## barbarella (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

mais tu ne peux pas mettre 0 en diviseur et c'est ce que tu fais :
(a-b)(a+b)=b(a-b)
nous pouvons donc simplifer les deux  membres par (a-b) et nous avons :
a + b = b
 car a-b =0  * 

[/QUOTE]

C'est tout a fait ça, 0 ne peut être mis en diviseur, ni en multiplicateur d'ailleurs, 0 est la valeur absolue.


----------



## bonpat (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

C'est tout a fait ça, 0 ne peut être mis en diviseur, ni en multiplicateur d'ailleurs, 0 est la valeur absolue.   * 

[/QUOTE]
merci barbarella pour cette nouvelle contribution aux mathématiques post-modernes


----------



## barbarella (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
merci barbarella pour cette nouvelle contribution aux mathématiques post-modernes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est un réel plaisir d'aider


----------



## barbarella (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

C'est un réel plaisir d'aider  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Et ne me dis pas : "Non, moi c'est bonpat".


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Mais c'est pas vrai, elle est repartie comme une fusée.
Mais moi aussi j'avais répondu...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


_Ah, oui !  Et, où qu'elle est ta réponse maintenant, parmi tout ces posts ?_


----------



## bonpat (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alexm31:</font><hr /> * 


Ah, oui !  Et, où qu'elle est ta réponse maintenant, parmi tous ces posts ?






* 

[/QUOTE]
_Ah, oui ! Et, où qu'elle est ta question maintenant, parmi tous ces posts ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Avril 2003)

J'ai juste regardé la 1ère et la dernière page du sujet.
Vous avez quand même pas disserté sur un problème de maths pendant 1300 messages ?


----------



## bonpat (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Dark Templar:</font><hr /> * J'ai juste regardé la 1ère et la dernière page du sujet.
Vous avez quand même pas disserté sur un problème de maths pendant 1300 messages ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Pourquoi pas ?


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Avril 2003)

Je demande juste


----------



## barbarella (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Dark Templar:</font><hr /> * J'ai juste regardé la 1ère et la dernière page du sujet.
Vous avez quand même pas disserté sur un problème de maths pendant 1300 messages ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Ben si


----------



## bonpat (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Dark Templar:</font><hr /> * Je demande juste  * 

[/QUOTE]
C'est le seul thread du bar où ne rigole pas du tout


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
C'est le seul thread du bar où ne rigole pas du tout  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
Et pourquoi y a plein de " 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" alors ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Ah, oui ! Et, où qu'elle est ta question maintenant, parmi tous ces posts ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 * 

[/QUOTE]

_à la page 53 ! _


----------



## bonpat (19 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alexm31:</font><hr /> * Bonjour, bonsoir gentes dames et gentils messsieurs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Me revoilà parmi pour vous durant quelques minutes...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pour voir les résultat de l'énigme que j'avais posté en son temps,
il y a longtemps je l'admet, mais certainement moins de 8 semaines 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







La question était:  Où trouve-t-on samedi avant vendredi ? 
* 

[/QUOTE]

Dans le dictionnaire.

_Dis moi, on ne se connait pas?_


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> *




* 

[/QUOTE]

juste en repassant


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Dans le dictionnaire.

Dis moi, on ne se connait pas? * 

[/QUOTE]

Bravo ! La réponse est effectivement dans le dictionnaire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Peut-être nous sommes nous déjà croisés d'une galaxie à une autre ?
Qui sait, l'espace est tellement grand et le monde tellement petit parfois on y fait des drôles de rencontres_





Je laisse donc, la parole à messire Bonpat pour la prochaine énigme


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

 car a-b =0  * 

[/QUOTE]

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />*Merci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

[/QUOTE]

Laisse-les dire mon Carab. Tu sais bien que tu vaux plus que ça...


----------



## peel.emma (21 Avril 2003)

voilà, je suis revenue : je ne raconte pas mes vacances, rapport aux piqûres. 
Bon, en même temps, je comprends :  on ne mentionne pas le chapeau chinois sur le u, c'est pour ne pas se la jouer internationaliste, c'est normal (Bravo, Barbarella!!! tu es trop forte, chapeau chinois ou pas... zut, respect, là! j'ai honte, en même temps, mais ça, je l'ai déjà dit)
Cela dit, là, je suis en pleine forme, bien coatchée, une pêche d'enfer pour les futures énigmes, à fond, à bloc, ouais!
(bonpat, Bon Pat, excellent (Bon) Pat...)
lisons l'actuelle du bouot de la prunelle pour ne léser personne


----------



## peel.emma (21 Avril 2003)

zut, tout est résolu... on réfléchit sur quoi, alors?
je proposerais bien des trucs un peu tordus, sans lien à la logique, mais qui oserait? c'est un endroit respectable, ici, c'est l'énigme de Bonpat (avec une majuscule, oui!)!


----------



## bonpat (21 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * voilà, je suis revenue : je ne raconte pas mes vacances, rapport aux piqûres. 
Bon, en même temps, je comprends :  on ne mentionne pas le chapeau chinois sur le u, c'est pour ne pas se la jouer internationaliste, c'est normal * 

[/QUOTE]

Dans le mot "Piqûre" le "^" n'est là que pour remplacer "uu";

- Prochaine énigme dans 5
- 5 quoi?
- 5 dans ta gueule
- ah bon !
PAFFFF !!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 


- Prochaine énigme dans 5
- 5 quoi?
- 5 dans ta gueule
- ah bon !
PAFFFF !!!   * 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai trouvé !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est Monsieur Smith qui s'est fait détruire le pif par Monsieur Anderson !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 A moi !


----------



## bonpat (21 Mai 2003)

Énigme n° 20 (pour les anglophones) : 

Quelle est l'origine du mot "   FUCK " ?


----------



## abba zaba (21 Mai 2003)

Tu veux savoir où est né le mot Fuck ?


----------



## bonpat (21 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par abba zaba:</font><hr /> * Tu veux savoir où est né le mot Fuck ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
???? l'origine du mot, quoi !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par abba zaba:</font><hr /> * Tu veux savoir où est né le mot Fuck ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

 [mode prerima on] Dans ton ©__ [/mode prerima off] 












Pardon pardon .... oui je ...je sors .... -----&gt;[]


----------



## abba zaba (21 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par abba zaba:</font><hr />*Tu veux savoir où est né le mot Fuck ?* 

[/QUOTE]


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

 [mode prerima on] Dans ton ©__ [/mode prerima off] 












Pardon pardon .... oui je ...je sors .... -----&gt;[]   * 

[/QUOTE]

Hinhinhin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 la passe en retrait et la reprise de volley en pleine lucarne si j'ose dire ! Tope-là


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par abba zaba:</font><hr /> * 

Hinhinhin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 la passe en retrait et la reprise de volley en pleine lucarne si j'ose dire ! Tope-là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Bibendum powah !!!!!


----------



## abba zaba (21 Mai 2003)

Mouarf ! Je vais me la repasser au ralentit encore une fois...


----------



## abba zaba (21 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Énigme n° 20 (pour les anglophones) : 

Quelle est l'origine du mot "   FUCK " ?
* 

[/QUOTE]

Est-ce que la couleur verte du mot a une importance pour l'énigme ?


----------



## bonpat (21 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par abba zaba:</font><hr /> * 

Est-ce que la couleur verte du mot a une importance pour l'énigme ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

non, j'aurais pu le mettre en marron.


----------



## Nexka (21 Mai 2003)

Ah oui, c'était kelkechose kon marquai sur les porte en angletterre ça veut dire Fornication Under Consent of King. Ct pour avoir un bébé fallait demander le consentement du roi!! 
Nexka


----------



## barbarella (21 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Énigme n° 20 (pour les anglophones) : 

Quelle est l'origine du mot "   FUCK " ?
* 

[/QUOTE]

anglaise


----------



## abba zaba (21 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

anglaise   * 

[/QUOTE]

C'est une crème cette barbarella


----------



## Luc G (21 Mai 2003)

ça doit plutôt être français : plein de mots anglais viennent du français (où ils se sont souvent perdus d'ailleurs)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

Par exemple, ça pourrait être Fuck &lt;- Feu au Cul


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2003)

Mais où va se loger le savoir?


----------



## abba zaba (21 Mai 2003)

N'y tenant plus j'ai fouiné un peu... Est-ce une abréviation ?


----------



## Luc G (21 Mai 2003)

Y a aussi l'hypothèse "phoque"


----------



## abba zaba (21 Mai 2003)

ou Finn a Un Caca Kaki...


----------



## bonpat (21 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Nexka:</font><hr /> * Ah oui, c'était kelkechose kon marquai sur les porte en angletterre ça veut dire Fornication Under Consent of King. Ct pour avoir un bébé fallait demander le consentement du roi!! 
Nexka
* 

[/QUOTE]

bravo, clap ! clap! clap!


----------



## barbarella (21 Mai 2003)

Alors c'est pour quand la prochaine ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Alors c'est pour quand la prochaine ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

plus tard.... bien plus tard... p'tre ce soir ou demain ou dans 6 mois


----------



## abba zaba (21 Mai 2003)

Arf, j'avais pas vu la réponse de nexka  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Par contre, j'ai vu "Under *Control* of King" et on disait dans l'article que suite à une épidémie, on avait encouragé des prostituées et des bagnards à repeupler l'Angleterre...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par abba zaba:</font><hr /> * ou Finn a Un Caca Kaki...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]












Mais c'est qu'il me colle au cul cet abba zaba ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais jusqu'où ?


----------



## abba zaba (21 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 






 mais jusqu'où ?   * 

[/QUOTE]









 Excrémement loin ! Au moins jusque  là !


----------



## bonpat (21 Mai 2003)

Énigme n° 21 : 

Un homme a 21 ans de moins que son père.
Dans 6 ans son père sera 5 fois plus agé que lui.

*Où est sa mère ? *


----------



## Nexka (21 Mai 2003)

Arrfff g trouvée!! Trop fort 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Nexka


----------



## bonpat (22 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Nexka:</font><hr /> * Arrfff g trouvée!! Trop fort 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Nexka   * 

[/QUOTE]
Il n'y a que toi qui a cherché ma parole... !

_(j'en profite discrétement pour faire remonter le thread) _


----------



## Luc G (22 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Énigme n° 21 : 

Un homme a 21 ans de moins que son père.
Dans 6 ans son père sera 5 fois plus agé que lui.

Où est sa mère ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Excellente !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais je m'en voudrais de ne pas laisser les autres chercher


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Énigme n° 21 : 

Un homme a 21 ans de moins que son père.
Dans 6 ans son père sera 5 fois plus agé que lui.

Où est sa mère ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

 [mode prerima on] Dans ton ©__ [/mode prerima off] 

* 

[/QUOTE]

.....


----------



## bonpat (28 Mai 2003)

Pour passer à la suivante il faudrait que quelqu'un donne la solution de celle-là :

*Énigme n° 21 : 

Un homme a 21 ans de moins que son père.
Dans 6 ans son père sera 5 fois plus agé que lui.

Où est sa mère ?*

Qui se dévoue ?


----------



## barbarella (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Pour passer à la suivante il faudrait que quelqu'un donne la solution de celle-là :

Énigme n° 21 : 

Un homme a 21 ans de moins que son père.
Dans 6 ans son père sera 5 fois plus agé que lui.

Où est sa mère ?

Qui se dévoue ?    * 

[/QUOTE]

Quel tentateur


----------



## guytantakul (28 Mai 2003)

Fastoche, avec des nombres pareils, le coefficent multiplicateur de 5 implique un age très faible pour "l'homme". 
Donc, on a 
-l'homme a -1 an
-dans 6 ans il en aura 5 son père 25 (5x5)
-donc sa mère est présentement pas très loin de son père (je connais pas leurs préférences, donc je vais pas tenter de les positionner plus précisément)


----------



## Luc G (28 Mai 2003)

Si on veut être un peu plus précis :
Soit X l'âge du père et Y l'âge du fils

Les deux indications donnent :
X = Y+21
X+6 = 5 (Y+6) = 5Y+30 d'où X = 5Y+24

On a donc :
Y+21 = 5Y+24 d'où 4Y = -3

Y = -3/4 d'année ou, si vous préférez : -9 mois

Pour le dessin, on attend Tomtom.


----------



## bonpat (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Pour le dessin, on attend Tomtom.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

Alors Tomtom ?


----------

